# Chickens really- My adventure into Goats



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

Hello, My name is Shannon and I don't know where to begin? 
I am from central Alberta, Canada. 
I'm married and have two Sons. They are adults and 30 and 25 this year. I have been with my husband since he was 19 and I was 15 years old. 
Growing up I was always animal crazy. Didn't matter what type either. We had Arabian horses, Goats, chickens and a few cattle growing up. During the recession in the early 80s we moved back to town and sold all the animals. My family originated from Birch Hills Saskatchewan and Hagen. I spent summers at my Granny's where my Uncle had beef cattle, pigs and chickens. I was in heaven there. 

Getting now into my adventure..👍
We bought our Acerage 6 years ago. I had horses out at my Moms boyfriends place for 4 years before we decided to jump into living on an Acerage. Free board but I did all the daily feeding and horse care. Emil got Parkinson's and we decided to buy our own place in the country. Sadly he passed away last spring. I have an Arabian gelding named Kupid. He was very green and full of himself at 7 years old. I retrained him myself with many, many miles under saddle. He is now 19 and my very best friend. We have a connection that is special. I don't ride much anymore but when I do he still responds to all my cues. He's a Prince. ❤️

I bred Dogs for about 10 years. Pugs I started with. Clowns of the dog world. I love dogs and have 5 right now. A Border Collie/Aussie, Maremma , Golden Retriver/ Aussie, Yorkshire Terrier and a Poodle. Three are trained with livestock. Awesome dogs. 

I have been on BYC for a few years. I used to have Ducks and chickens. Sold them all. Not interested in them anymore. Too much effort without any recognition from the birds. Actually stressed me out. 


Now the Goats...❤️🤠🐐🐐🐐🐐
I got my first two kids in the fall of 2019. Ozzy and Fancy. He was 9 weeks old and her 5 months. Ozzy is a wether and ND/Fainting goat and Fancy a pure fainting goat. I absolutely fell in love with them. So silly and always love me. 
Fancy was very skittish and shy. She then became too attached to me and couldn't confine her in the pen. She could escape anything. 
Ozzy then began to act way too Bucky and it was a real issue. I finally found a guy that eased my worries and told me by the time he turns 8 months he will settle down. Almost like clockwork Ozzy isn't Bucky anymore. 
I just bought myself a pure ND Buckling. He is 5 months old. Black and white with Ice blue eyes. What a sweet little goat he is. I then just bought a Pigmy cross Doeling too. She is only 8 weeks old and so adorable. 
I definitely learning as I go with the goats. They can be a handful sometimes. 😂🤠
I just had the Vet out last week and got full exams and ivermectin injections done. Poor Fancy fainted and honestly I almost did too! She really is a Fainting goat. Yesterday we vaccinated the goats but Fancy never fainted. I think she was calmer though yesterday. Plus she likes my farrier that comes to help me with goats too. 

Well that's my story so far and thanks for reading..😃


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

My Goats!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 21, 2020)

Happy to read your adventure Shannon, I  am also a lover of goats and dogs, ...six goats, two dogs, one cat, four ducks five breeder rabbits and 62 ( I believe) chickens.?..well enough to keep us busy anyhow how, lol.....happy to have you join the herd ...


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

My Dogs


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

My Horses 
I forgot to mention Teddy my Mini. He is a rescue and 6 years old. Not trusting but happy. Kids abused him riding him like a bronco! 😔
Have had him 3 years. 
Kupid my Arab too.


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Happy to read your adventure Shannon, I  am also a lover of goats and dogs, ...six goats, two dogs, one cat, four ducks five breeder rabbits and 62 ( I believe) chickens.?..well enough to keep us busy anyhow how, lol.....happy to have you join the herd ...


Oops I forgot my Cat Alley my Manx cat. She loves goats too! 
Thanks I hope to keep learning here. 👍


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 21, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Oops I forgot my Cat Alley my Manx cat. She loves goats too!
> Thanks I hope to keep learning here. 👍


Our cats look alike. Lol.....


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

Alley my Manx cat.


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Our cats look alike. Lol.....


Cool. 👏


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

I just moved Levi and Pearl to the shed today. Was my chickens coop but perfect for goats. 12X8 plus covered run the same size. Definitely expanding the run off the back once the rain stops. Perfect for little kids though. 
My last chickens leave tonight. Levi and Pearl are very happy in a nice dry house and pen. 
I plan to use the shed now to raise baby goats also. It’s fully insulated and awesome.


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

Here are my babies all happy in the coop/goats house! 
Need to clean and remove the chickens roosts and nest boxes. Although good enough till the rain stops. 👍😄
I will definitely sleep better knowing that they are completely dry and warm tonight.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 21, 2020)

Glad to have ya in the "Herd"!!...... 
I've seen ya on BYC many times, but pretty much stay over here now. We had to move and only have a dog and cat now.....miss the goats and ducks........your animals all look Fantastic!!........our goats were pygmy/boer crosses....I bet the myotonics are a entertaining....🤣


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 21, 2020)

Shoot!!....I'd put some boards up the roost supports and make them some laying shelves....they will enjoy playing on them and gives them options to find comfortable spacing....the goats use to sit on top of the nest boxes in the coop I changed over to a goat house....


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad to have ya in the "Herd"!!......
> I've seen ya on BYC many times, but pretty much stay over here now. We had to move and only have a dog and cat now.....miss the goats and ducks........your animals all look Fantastic!!........our goats were pygmy/boer crosses....I bet the myotonics are a entertaining....🤣


Thanks so much. I never witnessed a goat faint in real life till Fancy got the shot of injectable ivermectin and WOW she fainted !!! Took a few minutes to get up again too. Vet had let her young intern do her so caused a bleed also. 😕
My Farrier and I did the vaccines together and zero issues. Ozzy doesn't faint. Not yet anyways..🤠


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Shoot!!....I'd put some boards up the roost supports and make them some laying shelves....they will enjoy playing on them and gives them options to find comfortable spacing....the goats use to sit on top of the nest boxes in the coop I changed over to a goat house....


Okay I'll actually see what we can do to fun it up goat style! 👍😃


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad to have ya in the "Herd"!!......
> I've seen ya on BYC many times, but pretty much stay over here now. We had to move and only have a dog and cat now.....miss the goats and ducks........your animals all look Fantastic!!........our goats were pygmy/boer crosses....I bet the myotonics are a entertaining....🤣


Do you think you will ever get goats again?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 21, 2020)

Unfortunately I doubt very seriously that we would at this point....we are on an acre lot just outside city limits and we no longer have the health to take care of any every day....we sure did enjoy them while we had them....and certainly would get some if in a different situation with better health....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 21, 2020)

Oh, btw....if ya are interested....pics of how I repurposed the coop for goats is located towards the bottom of the very first page of my journal "thread".....


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, btw....if ya are interested....pics of how I repurposed the coop for goats is located towards the bottom of the very first page of my journal "thread".....


I will definitely be looking and read your journal too..


----------



## JimLad (May 21, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Hello, My name is Shannon and I don't know where to begin?
> I am from central Alberta, Canada.
> I'm married and have two Sons. They are adults and 30 and 25 this year. I have been with my husband since he was 19 and I was 15 years old.
> Growing up I was always animal crazy. Didn't matter what type either. We had Arabian horses, Goats, chickens and a few cattle growing up. During the recession in the early 80s we moved back to town and sold all the animals. My family originated from Birch Hills Saskatchewan and Hagen. I spent summers at my Granny's where my Uncle had beef cattle, pigs and chickens. I was in heaven there.
> ...


----------



## JimLad (May 21, 2020)

Welcome, Shannon.
Not sure whether Emil is your uncle or husband but sincere condolences just the same.
Really quiet round here with all of the chickens, ducks and geese gone but enjoying the goats and lamb immensely.
I love Alberta and the people there.
Love the big sky.
Peace from Vancouver Island.
Make the most of your new adventure.
Jim


----------



## chickens really (May 21, 2020)

JimLad said:


> Welcome, Shannon.
> Not sure whether Emil is your uncle or husband but sincere condolences just the same.
> Really quiet round here with all of the chickens, ducks and geese gone but enjoying the goats and lamb immensely.
> I love Alberta and the people there.
> ...


Thanks so much. Emil was my Mom’s Boyfriend after 30 years and one of my best friends too! Thanks he is missed deeply. 
I love Alberta too! Except our cold weather. 
Nice to hear from you! I am absolutely enjoying my goats. It’s the muppet show here daily.!!! 😅😁😜


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 22, 2020)

Hi Shannon my dear dear friend!!❤️😀. Now everyone will get to see the part of you that makes me laugh and giggle out loud!  Plus you can learn somethings from these wonderful people too! I sure have!  I still can’t believe hi much your Ozzy looks like My Honey....sure is funny!  Can’t wait till ever hears about the antic that go on up there!!  🤣🐐. Still hard to believe your a chickens really...with no chicken!  You got it easy girl!  You goy too much time on your hands...you just might get into trouble🤣❤❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️  i miss you my dear dear friend!  Pictur is of my Honey just to compare to see how much she looks like zozxy!


----------



## Jaime (May 22, 2020)

Loved your intro!  Following along


----------



## chickens really (May 22, 2020)

Jaime said:


> Loved your intro!  Following along


Is that you Jaime? I mean my dearest friend Jaime?


----------



## chickens really (May 22, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hi Shannon my dear dear friend!!❤️😀. Now everyone will get to see the part of you that makes me laugh and giggle out loud!  Plus you can learn somethings from these wonderful people too! I sure have!  I still can’t believe hi much your Ozzy looks like My Honey....sure is funny!  Can’t wait till ever hears about the antic that go on up there!!  🤣🐐. Still hard to believe your a chickens really...with no chicken!  You got it easy girl!  You goy too much time on your hands...you just might get into trouble🤣❤❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️  i miss you my dear dear friend!  Pictur is of my Honey just to compare to see how much she looks like zozxy!View attachment 74158


Hello Denise! Thanks for your kindness and help. 
Our goats do look alike! Hopefully yours isn't as silly and busy like Ozzy. 😃


----------



## chickens really (May 22, 2020)

I have a question for everyone. My Buckling I bought is very sweet. I really only bought him with the intention of using him to breed and then sell him. Could I get him castrated and have him as a pet too? I want babies so he would be over a year old by the time I ever do castrate him. Is it safe? Would it be better during colder weather so the flies aren't an issue?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 22, 2020)

Your vet should be able to do the procedure for you as he will be older and not bandable.....waiting for the cooler temperatures  is a excellent idea.less flies as you mentioned  .


----------



## chickens really (May 22, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Your vet should be able to do the procedure for you as he will be older and not bandable.....waiting for the cooler temperatures  is a excellent idea.less flies as you mentioned  .


Would he need to be put under anesthesia or local freezing? I heard goats don't do well put under but I don't know?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 22, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Would he need to be put under anesthesia or local freezing? I heard goats don't do well put under but I don't know?



We just had a buck put under and much to my surprise he did excellent ! When I expressed my concerns  to the vet about putting him under, my vet told us that it was lidocaine  that goats had a adverse reaction to....
After the vet removed Rockys horns he injected him with a reversal  drug, took him five minutes to wake up, fifteen minutes later he walked with me to his area....
Worked slick !


----------



## chickens really (May 22, 2020)

Another question now that I'm asking breeding related questions. 
How common are birthing issues with Does and rejecting the babies? Maybe 4 goats is enough for me and I should castrate Levi soon and not have the problems and stress of having babies and put my girls lives in jeopardy?


----------



## chickens really (May 22, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We just had a buck put under and much to my surprise he did excellent ! When I expressed my concerns  to the vet about putting him under, my vet told us that it was lidocaine  that goats had a adverse reaction to....
> After the vet removed Rockys horns he injected him with a reversal  drug, took him five minutes to wake up, fifteen minutes later he walked with me to his area....
> Worked slick !


Phew! That's a relief! 
I'm so glad you had a great experience. Puts my mind at ease..👍


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 22, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Another question now that I'm asking breeding related questions.
> How common are birthing issues with Does and rejecting the babies? Maybe 4 goats is enough for me and I should castrate Levi soon and not have the problems and stress of having babies and put my girls lives in jeopardy?



If you LOVE things just as they are... then sure, castrate him and don't  breed him...there are tons of neglected goats in the world and neither of us need to contribute  to that population.
But breeding is a great adventure  if you breed for a better and healthier herd or to sell as a milker or pet..I take full responsibility  for any life that I help create by breeding my animals. So that means finding them a great home if I sell them...
I have lost  at least a half dozen kids and at least four does to breeding issues in the last four years, some were mistakes of mine and some were genetics of the goat...the heartbreak is the same, it is really painful to loose a goat but equally joyful to be a observer of that new kid arriving.
You have a lifetime to add more goats, breed them  and enjoy your goat family, perhaps you just need some more time to figure it all out for yourself,    , your a smart woman, you got this


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 22, 2020)

Biggest mistake...over feeding my goats because I thought they looked better....
Nope, lesson learned last weekend as I butchered a wether for the freezer..full of fat around his vital organs, we were killing him with food and it really made me realise that I had been doing my goats a disservice.  They have now been cut back on the amount of their pellets and  we are already  seeing a improvement .....yepper,  don't  love them to death with food for sure


----------



## chickens really (May 22, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> If you LOVE things just as they are... then sure, castrate him and don't  breed him...there are tons of neglected goats in the world and neither of us need to contribute  to that population.
> But breeding is a great adventure  if you breed for a better and healthier herd or to sell as a milker or pet..I take full responsibility  for any life that I help create by breeding my animals. So that means finding them a great home if I sell them...
> I have lost  at least a half dozen kids and at least four does to breeding issues in the last four years, some were mistakes of mine and some were genetics of the goat...the heartbreak is the same, it is really painful to loose a goat but equally joyful to be a observer of that new kid arriving.
> You have a lifetime to add more goats, breed them  and enjoy your goat family, perhaps you just need some more time to figure it all out for yourself,    , your a smart woman, you got this


Thanks. I'm going to really sit and think this over. I will also discuss the risks with my husband. I would be so devastated if something I allowed to happen actually killed Fancy. 😔
She sure isn't asking me to breed her. She just loves me and so attached to me too. Levi is so awesome and the sweetest little man too. He doesn't need to be a Buck either. I think I might have already decided my goats lives? 
I sure love the muppets! 🤠👍


----------



## chickens really (May 22, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Biggest mistake...over feeding my goats because I thought they looked better....
> Nope, lesson learned last weekend as I butchered a wether for the freezer..full of fat around his vital organs, we were killing him with food and it really made me realise that I had been doing my goats a disservice.  They have now been cut back on the amount of their pellets and  we are already  seeing a improvement .....yepper,  don't  love them to death with food for sure


I definitely don't over feed my goats. My Vet was so impressed with the condition of my goats. She told me to continue doing as I have been. ❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (May 22, 2020)

I sold my last chickens last night. I'm so happy they went to a great pet home. Ladies first chickens. Her little girl was so excited too. 
Silkie and Silkie crosses. 2 Hens and 3 chicks. 
I am so allergic to chickens and can't wait to not have issues anymore!  🤠😃


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 23, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Hello Denise! Thanks for your kindness and help.
> Our goats do look alike! Hopefully yours isn't as silly and busy like Ozzy. 😃


She’s not like him, but she is trouble on the milk stand, and has stinky breath!🤣🤣🤣. But she loves to nibble my nose!!  They are great!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 23, 2020)

About the breeding issue...I have not kidded even close to Barb...(@B&B Happy goats ).  But, I only had issues after they were disbudded...mom didn’t recognize their smell..so for two weeks we put her up to the milk stand to her help her nurse, and we stalled all four.  Shannon, you know me...my kids have brought sooooo much incredible joy to my life!  If I were you, maybe just do it once...get a few kids, then be done..,the experience alone is mind blowing.    Then make ?Levi a wether and never have to worry about breeding issues again.  We have a buck because we plan to breed, and we plan to keep doing dairy.  I cannot keep some 15-21 kids each year...I have 7 does,   So we will sell most of them this year, as I like Mt somewhat small herd as it is now.  Selling will be the worst part.  But if you only sell one..it’s not bad.  Mom doesn’t bawl...transition works pretty well.  Weaning is rough, I won’t kid you there.  But...parenting is tough..but, it was worth it...I feel the same about my goats...the are ten times the worth the effort I put in everyday.  I’d do it over very day if I have to.  Hope not to...🤣🤣.   Look a bit about it, you have lots of time...but, kidding , I.mO, a wonderful thing that, opens your heart and fills every bit if you with joy!


----------



## chickens really (May 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> About the breeding issue...I have not kidded even close to Barb...(@B&B Happy goats ).  But, I only had issues after they were disbudded...mom didn’t recognize their smell..so for two weeks we put her up to the milk stand to her help her nurse, and we stalled all four.  Shannon, you know me...my kids have brought sooooo much incredible joy to my life!  If I were you, maybe just do it once...get a few kids, then be done..,the experience alone is mind blowing.    Then make ?Levi a wether and never have to worry about breeding issues again.  We have a buck because we plan to breed, and we plan to keep doing dairy.  I cannot keep some 15-21 kids each year...I have 7 does,   So we will sell most of them this year, as I like Mt somewhat small herd as it is now.  Selling will be the worst part.  But if you only sell one..it’s not bad.  Mom doesn’t bawl...transition works pretty well.  Weaning is rough, I won’t kid you there.  But...parenting is tough..but, it was worth it...I feel the same about my goats...the are ten times the worth the effort I put in everyday.  I’d do it over very day if I have to.  Hope not to...🤣🤣.   Look a bit about it, you have lots of time...but, kidding , I.mO, a wonderful thing that, opens your heart and fills every bit if you with joy!


Thanks. I have time to really think this over. It sounds so exciting and I know I would be so in love with the babies. ❤️


----------



## chickens really (May 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> She’s not like him, but she is trouble on the milk stand, and has stinky breath!🤣🤣🤣. But she loves to nibble my nose!!  They are great!


Ozzy burps in my face because he loves kisses and actually comes up for kisses at random times. He definitely needs a Tic-Tac! 🤣😂


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 23, 2020)

Miss @chickens really,

Now following along on your journal.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## chickens really (May 23, 2020)

I tentatively have Levi booked for June 2nd. It will either be banding or actual surgery. They will call me Monday with a price for both procedures. 
They will do it here as a farm call visit. 
I discussed this all with my husband and he thinks I'm making the right decision.


----------



## chickens really (May 23, 2020)

I don't know what to do? My husband is getting all romantic about seeing baby goats. I know how adorable they are and I know I'd want to keep all of them too. My concern is birthing issues and for how cold we get here in Alberta during winter. I couldn't breed Fancy till December to have kids born next year in warm weather. Then that brings Levi way too mature for banding and surgery definitely cost more also.
I over think everything. The pros and cons of all scenarios.


----------



## chickens really (May 23, 2020)

Now my friend is telling me to put Fancy with Levi now and have October kids. He is almost 6 months old but not super Bucky either. He only peed on his legs the first time he sniffed Fancy through the fence. He isn't stinky anymore. Just bounces around like a kid goat. 
I stress myself out with all my thinking..😬


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 23, 2020)

You are definitely over thinking..and that is coming from ME! Everyone on here will tell you that I stress wayyyy too much!!  First of all...banding is simple!!!  You don’t need a vet.  Second..,we castrated our mini pigs and they were under 5 lbs...no anesthesia..they wer3 simple...banding..the goat bawls for a day and a half, and mine didn’t eat much.  So I stressed.  I’ve heard with the Cutting, they are back to play righ5 away.  The mini pigs were..they squealed like mad during it...yikes!  But then they soooned with mI’m and played an hour or so later.  And, seriously, the you-know..were tiny...I can send you a picture...tiny!   I can walk you through it!  But, we went with banding for my Wether and that’s what we will do next year too.

as for your ‘not Bucky” buck...I have a proven blue eyed natural polled ND...saw his kids...he’s a charmer...compared to my old buck....this guy smells like flowers!  He doesn’t tinkle on his beard at all!  He does smell bums...but, so do the doelings....honestly, I think..if you keep him far away from Fancy now..them put them together when she copy legs..bammm...he wil luv her!!  Her hormones will trigger his....look at him like a teenager...he hasn’t experienced’ it yet...but, he’d give it a try..,🤣🤣🤣.  Yes, you will of course want to keep the kids....look at me...hey, whats wrong with a few more goats? You sold the ducks and chickens..you got it easy!!  You’ve got plenty of time, just lounging..,🤣🤣🤣❤️❤️❤️  Drink one for me🤣🤣🤣🤣. Just teasing you, couldn’t resist


----------



## chickens really (May 24, 2020)

I'm still deciding on what to do. I'm definitely going to get Ozzy and Levi out together for a meeting and see how well they get along. I'm thinking Pearl is just too small though to handle the abuse Fancy will dish out. Pearl is only 8 weeks and a baby. I will let everyone know how this goes. 
Yesterday Fancy and Ozzy were out grazing and a butterfly was flying around. Ozzy was hilarious chasing and trying to bunt the butterfly. 😂


----------



## chickens really (May 24, 2020)

I have another question about my goats. At what age do you introduce the young goats to the herd? I'm not worried about Ozzy and Levi. It's Pearl I'm concerned for. I expect bunting and bossing. I just never done this with goats before. I expect Pearl to cry probably too. I can't put Levi with Fancy yet because I don't need a quickie happening. 😬😳


----------



## chickens really (May 24, 2020)

A year ago today I lost my dearest friend. Ride on old Cowboy 🤠🥰
Emil is never to far from my thoughts. ❤️


----------



## chickens really (May 24, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> You are definitely over thinking..and that is coming from ME! Everyone on here will tell you that I stress wayyyy too much!!  First of all...banding is simple!!!  You don’t need a vet.  Second..,we castrated our mini pigs and they were under 5 lbs...no anesthesia..they wer3 simple...banding..the goat bawls for a day and a half, and mine didn’t eat much.  So I stressed.  I’ve heard with the Cutting, they are back to play righ5 away.  The mini pigs were..they squealed like mad during it...yikes!  But then they soooned with mI’m and played an hour or so later.  And, seriously, the you-know..were tiny...I can send you a picture...tiny!   I can walk you through it!  But, we went with banding for my Wether and that’s what we will do next year too.
> 
> as for your ‘not Bucky” buck...I have a proven blue eyed natural polled ND...saw his kids...he’s a charmer...compared to my old buck....this guy smells like flowers!  He doesn’t tinkle on his beard at all!  He does smell bums...but, so do the doelings....honestly, I think..if you keep him far away from Fancy now..them put them together when she copy legs..bammm...he wil luv her!!  Her hormones will trigger his....look at him like a teenager...he hasn’t experienced’ it yet...but, he’d give it a try..,🤣🤣🤣.  Yes, you will of course want to keep the kids....look at me...hey, whats wrong with a few more goats? You sold the ducks and chickens..you got it easy!!  You’ve got plenty of time, just lounging..,🤣🤣🤣❤❤❤  Drink one for me🤣🤣🤣🤣. Just teasing you, couldn’t resist


Hello. I do know we could banned Levi or get a farmer to cut him. I personally won’t do that because it’s very painful. Vet supplies freezing and two days of pain medication for him too. 
Reference to me drinking with people who don’t know me will have them think I am a flaming alcoholic. 😳. I do drink Beer and love a great Caesar. 
I believe everyone has their vices. 😁
I'm still on the fence about Levi. He is a very well bred Buckling and maybe I will decide to have kids first with him? His Dad is a registered Buck and the Does were not. I'll see if I can get pictures of his parents?


----------



## chickens really (May 25, 2020)

My goodness. What a beautiful day here yesterday and my allergies were horrible! 
My husband had harrowed the driveway and every allergen I think got stirred up! Then he mowed all the grass too! 😳
I took an allergy pill and it knocked me out for half the afternoon. 😂
I don’t take medication for that reason..
I cooked steaks and Fancy and Ozzy were bawling at me so I got them their food for bedtime and opened the gate to put them back for the night. Normally they run back into the pen excited for supper. Not yesterday.  Fancy took off bounding like a deer across the lawn and started eating grass. Ozzy was confused and very impatient waiting for his supper. Meanwhile my steaks are sizzling on the BBQ! Took me three attempts to get Fancy back to the pen! Needless to say I wasn’t impressed with her
Had the kids out. They are so adorable. Pearl looks bigger than Levi in the picture but it’s just the photo.


----------



## chickens really (May 25, 2020)

Oh my goodness I have another pet and I always forget to include him in my menagerie of animals I have.
Mr. Bird is a Cockatiel and 16 years old. Got him as a chick. He is not a big Cockatiel either. He is Bossy and hates me. Loves my husband though. He has his own radio and has to be on 80s metal music mostly. He also loves the oldtime Bluegrass hour on Sunday mornings if I remember. Dances his little legs off. He is picky about food and prefers budgie seed. Will not eat Cockatiel feed that has the fruits and nuts. Millet spray and a a bit of fresh fruit or veggies is all he likes. He sleeps covered with a sheet over his cage and you can't wake him up till he is ready or he will be cranky all day yelling his head off. He yells during commercial breaks at his radio or if he hates the song. When he is ready for bed he yells again. He is let out daily and has a big mirror to admire himself.
The house will be very quiet once he passes away. I will never get another Cockatiel though.
I will post a picture of him in a moment.


----------



## chickens really (May 25, 2020)

When I bought Pearl I bought her Momma too. Ad said Pigmy goats. 
Was close to home so went to see the goats. I didn’t expect them to start loading the goats in my crate so quickly. Momma was a big goat. Scary too. She still had another Doeling but they kept her. 
The Doe I sold to my friend. Poor Mother goats hooves don’t look like they ever were trimmed.. long like slippers and way too crooked! Housing was super small without access to see outside of the pen. Zero pastures to exercise either. My friend says Momma is doing good and trimmed her once so far.
I got confirmation that Momma is a Alpine/Boer goat and my little girl Pearls Dad was a Pigmy. All I know is she is a sweetheart and a goat. Pictures of her and Momma the day I bought them.  
I don’t know why people neglect hooves or proper care but get animals anyways? That's my goat housing for night time. Not the goats yard.


----------



## chickens really (May 25, 2020)

Levi’s Momma. No picture of the Buck though. She sold him after breeding. He was a Black and white Holstein colour though. Blue eyes. I guess not everyone takes pictures? 
Levi looks like his momma with his little snout though. Her husband wasn’t impressed with the money she paid for the buck so she bred and resold him quickly.
Levi isn't a true black and white. Actually a tri colour Buckling. That's what he has brown eyebrows and a bit on his legs and skirting. The brown comes from Momma.  



Yes


----------



## chickens really (May 25, 2020)

I have a bug problem and it is definitely a bad biting thing!   Can’t see the bugs. Goats were treated with ivermectin as a recommended by Vet. Not actually fleas I don’t think? Jiggers/sand fleas or No Seeums?
Anyways I have sandy soil and pine trees. Something is biting my goats. They buck, stomp and run from the bugs. 
I was told you can’t use Deet on goats? I can get Bronco bug spray though.


----------



## chickens really (May 25, 2020)

Levi gets castrated next week as planned. I look forward to healing. 
Not a big price and the medication afterwards either.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 25, 2020)

It sounds like they have lice...there is biting and sucking.  I’m sure it’s just biting.  That’s not as harmful, but it needs taken care of for the goats.  Ivermect is the first phase...you need to thorough clean out the barn...thoroughly!  Then spray it all with  permethrin spray..lTS has it in the back..I bough5 the small bottle for $7...next time I’ll get the big bottle.  Apparently in the hot months you can apply it topically?  Running along the ridge of back?  Something like that.  It was always cold, so didn’t read much about it.  After you spray the barn..you need to dust the goats..you get the dust at TS too..it’ll be in the same section...there are many brands...it just has to say that it kills lice....it’s a powder.  Now, we put it in a sock...wrap the sock around the top of the bottle.  Shake some in..you don’t need a ton!  Tie it off.  Then dust the goats.  You and them will cough a lot...just a fact.   When I say dust them..don’t need to go overboard...just get back if neck, sides, belly, etc.  then repeats this in ten days to kill the eggs.  This works great.  But, I will warn you..in my experience..these darned things..if you don5 take great action...you’ll, find yourself, redoing it all a few months later..ugh!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 25, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Levi gets castrated next week as planned. I look forward to healing.
> Not a big price and the medication afterwards either.


With bands?


----------



## chickens really (May 25, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> With bands?


Yes banding. With freezing plus pain meds and slow release antibiotics.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 26, 2020)

We did bands with Willy..I’m glad you’re doing pain meds...poor Willy screamed and didn’t eat for 1 1/2 days...so, be prepared that Levi might not want to eat?  I’m sorry you won’t have kids...but, it’s still an option, you can stud out Fancy, buy a buck, and then sell right away... to be honest..I did not want a buck at all!  Ferdinand fell into our lap..blued, polled good looking NZ at a good price...that doesn’t happen...he’s not a bad buck either.  The only issue is keeping him away from the girls.  That’s a problem right now as the double fence isn’t set up, due to time.  So, I think you’ll be happy, in the end that you don’t have to separate your goats.  That’s my biggest issue.  So glad to have you on here my friend!


----------



## chickens really (May 26, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> It sounds like they have lice...there is biting and sucking.  I’m sure it’s just biting.  That’s not as harmful, but it needs taken care of for the goats.  Ivermect is the first phase...you need to thorough clean out the barn...thoroughly!  Then spray it all with  permethrin spray..lTS has it in the back..I bough5 the small bottle for $7...next time I’ll get the big bottle.  Apparently in the hot months you can apply it topically?  Running along the ridge of back?  Something like that.  It was always cold, so didn’t read much about it.  After you spray the barn..you need to dust the goats..you get the dust at TS too..it’ll be in the same section...there are many brands...it just has to say that it kills lice....it’s a powder.  Now, we put it in a sock...wrap the sock around the top of the bottle.  Shake some in..you don’t need a ton!  Tie it off.  Then dust the goats.  You and them will cough a lot...just a fact.   When I say dust them..don’t need to go overboard...just get back if neck, sides, belly, etc.  then repeats this in ten days to kill the eggs.  This works great.  But, I will warn you..in my experience..these darned things..if you don5 take great action...you’ll, find yourself, redoing it all a few months later..ugh!!


Not lice. Vet did a thorough check plus a skin scrapping. It's like something from the ground jumps up and bites them. Then jumps off. I'm trying to figure out what bugs they are and what I can use to get rid of them. I know bronco spray deters many biting insects. My friend had them one year although she didn't know what they are either? You can't see anything on the goats at all. They stomp, buck, scratch, run and then hide. It's raining here today and nothing is happening to the goats today.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 26, 2020)

I would treat their lounging areas and them with some DE powdering....it can help with many different things and will not harm any animals....I can't swear it works, but we used it with our goats and never had any issues....at least til ya get an answer and can target better.....


----------



## chickens really (May 26, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I would treat their lounging areas and them with some DE powdering....it can help with many different things and will not harm any animals....I can't swear it works, but we used it with our goats and never had any issues....at least til ya get an answer and can target better.....


Thanks, I'll get the DE tomorrow when I go to town. My cousin just mentioned chiggers and No seeums again so I read up on the two bugs. Possibly is my problem? Definitely awful for my poor goats. 
I'll need a few bags I suppose because it's only in the big goats yard that they act like something is biting them. Never in the nighttime pens.


----------



## chickens really (May 26, 2020)

Pouring rain this morning so I had to put Levi and Pearl in the Coop again. The outside pen leaks when it rains. Thank goodness Levi can walk on a leash now and all I need to do is carry Pearl. She is a bit harder to leash train. Although I must admit I spoil her so if she gets upset I just carry her. 
I am so HAPPY that I don't have anymore outside Birds..👍🤠
I guess I should start calling the Coop the Goat barn? Goat shed? 
Can't call it the Goat Coop! 😳😝😃😁


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 26, 2020)

One thing about DE....it is nuetralized when it gets wet and like sevin dust....a little can go a long way.....not sure about up there, but in Mississippi the oak tree mites were horrid....they are what got us started with DE....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 26, 2020)

On,y thing I definitely know about DE, and really that stuff you use to powder all the animals..wear a mask!!  It’s crazy on your lungs!  Also..it will make you feel soooo bad for the goalies, because they cough too..so, try to do it outside...obviously, not when it’s raining..🤣🤣🤣🤣❤️❤️❤️❤️  Our dog gets bit by the ‘chiggers’..right by his dinger...he scrat..he’s a bulldog, he’s stalky with short arms...he looks like he’s doing something dirty when he’s scratching and we all get a hoot!  Now I’m blushing, three shades!!


----------



## chickens really (May 26, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> One thing about DE....it is nuetralized when it gets wet and like sevin dust....a little can go a long way.....not sure about up there, but in Mississippi the oak tree mites were horrid....they are what got us started with DE....


Jeepers you also have bad insects too. I wait all winter for summer and the bugs ruin everything that a person wants to do! 😳
We get lots of rain here. I wonder if a pesticide would be better? I'll have to do more research...👍🤠🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (May 26, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> On,y thing I definitely know about DE, and really that stuff you use to powder all the animals..wear a mask!!  It’s crazy on your lungs!  Also..it will make you feel soooo bad for the goalies, because they cough too..so, try to do it outside...obviously, not when it’s raining..🤣🤣🤣🤣❤️❤️❤️❤️  Our dog gets bit by the ‘chiggers’..right by his dinger...he scrat..he’s a bulldog, he’s stalky with short arms...he looks like he’s doing something dirty when he’s scratching and we all get a hoot!  Now I’m blushing, three shades!!


It's in their private area and in the flanks. Sometimes on the face but not as often. My horses are not bothered by these bugs. 
I can just imagine you blushing! 😀😂🤣😆


----------



## chickens really (May 26, 2020)

My Son is off work today so we will rake up the goat yard and I will spray the ground with this mite and lice spray I have left over from my chickens. I will contact UFA today and ask if they carry a pesticide that kills these types of bugs too? Although I will have to know if it harms plants and animals if used too?


----------



## chickens really (May 26, 2020)

Over the last few days Levi has turned into the Gingerbread Man. He won't let me catch him. When I bought him he was like a puppy and didn't matter where he was you just picked him up. No catching him. Now he runs away. Although this morning he runs away but comes back trying to bunt me and grunts too. I'm thinking I made the right decision getting him castrated next week. He has little Man syndrome right now and thinks he is a Buck. Once caught he is a sweet boy again. Funny how a 24 hour period makes a difference with animals. 😁


----------



## chickens really (May 27, 2020)

I'm so upset this morning. I have two grown Sons, almost 30 in July and 25 already! 
I went out to do chores and Levi and Pearl come running to me bawling from under the pine tree. Not in the Goat pen/Coop at all! 
Yesterday they had a Friend here and showed him the kids. Off the back of the Run is a gate with two latches. Obviously they didn't latch the gate after. It's extremely windy and thank goodness it didn't rain all night or a coyote come and get my babies. 
Poor little things followed me right into the pen and ate breakfast. 
New rule around here! No one is allowed to see my animals without me around. 😡


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 27, 2020)

We deal with bugs from April to Dec....there season is short there so they breakout "gangbusters" and have no time to waste, making sure the "species" carries on....about the tree mites....they are very difficult to "treat" for because they hide in the bark and can be shaken out of limbs by the wind.....a 50-60' oak tree would be really difficult to treat....the oak tree mite also bites humans and very similar to chiggers....the itch is more intense and lasts a couple of wks on the skin.....i used pine shaving for bedding and when I'd clean there area....I would spread the DE under the shavings and in the shavings....made sure building was open so wind could clear the cloud out before closing them in for the night.....if ya treat the goats outside with a breeze....stand "upwind" treat gost and allow cloud to move-on then turn and do otherside....if the house can't clear the cloud in the matter of minutes, ya don't have enough "circulation" in there and are doing the goats a disservice....that helps them to avoid respiratory issues.....ya have less colds in a cooler room, than a warm one.... 

I got "raked over the coals" for making adults responsible for gates to fenced area at our other place....one of the dads, packed up his stuff and went back home...about 4hrs away....that was back in 2017 and I'm still being called an "A" hole for it today.....


----------



## chickens really (May 27, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> We deal with bugs from April to Dec....there season is short there so they breakout "gangbusters" and have no time to waste, making sure the "species" carries on....about the tree mites....they are very difficult to "treat" for because they hide in the bark and can be shaken out of limbs by the wind.....a 50-60' oak tree would be really difficult to treat....the oak tree mite also bites humans and very similar to chiggers....the itch is more intense and lasts a couple of wks on the skin.....i used pine shaving for bedding and when I'd clean there area....I would spread the DE under the shavings and in the shavings....made sure building was open so wind could clear the cloud out before closing them in for the night.....if ya treat the goats outside with a breeze....stand "upwind" treat gost and allow cloud to move-on then turn and do otherside....if the house can't clear the cloud in the matter of minutes, ya don't have enough "circulation" in there and are doing the goats a disservice....that helps them to avoid respiratory issues.....ya have less colds in a cooler room, than a warm one....
> 
> I got "raked over the coals" for making adults responsible for gates to fenced area at our other place....one of the dads, packed up his stuff and went back home...about 4hrs away....that was back in 2017 and I'm still being called an "A" hole for it today.....


My night time pens have great circulation so not a problem. The bug problem definitely I need to fix asap. 
I'll probably be considered an A-Hole myself! Oh well if adults can't close gates then stay away from the animals. 👍😡
I would of been so devastated if something got my kids.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 27, 2020)

I never let anyone...including my hubby, ....out there without me...he can close up the chickens....but not my goat ies!   No one goes near my babies!!  My son Ben wanted take 2kids to his house for Memorial Day, because he was having a few friends over...I was sooo annoyed..even a Chris thought it was rediculous...like we’d let anyone have our goats for a time..they have no clue how to care for them..plus they’d bawl all day!  Ugh...kids!


----------



## chickens really (May 27, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I never let anyone...including my hubby, ....out there without me...he can close up the chickens....but not my goat ies!   No one goes near my babies!!  My son Ben wanted take 2kids to his house for Memorial Day, because he was having a few friends over...I was sooo annoyed..even a Chris thought it was rediculous...like we’d let anyone have our goats for a time..they have no clue how to care for them..plus they’d bawl all day!  Ugh...kids!


I had no idea they opened the gates? I thought they looked through the fences? I only feed and care for my goats. My husband goes and sits with the babies but definitely locks up after himself. He is upset also that my babies possibly spent all night outside alone. 😕
My Farrier actually wanted to rent Ozzy for his friends wedding and have him tied up outside in his yard the morning of the wedding! I told him my goats are pets and goats cry and definitely get stressed out. I don't know what the reason for a goat would of been for? 
Ozzy I couldn't imagine him behaving for 5 minutes either! 🤠😃😂🤣


----------



## chickens really (May 27, 2020)

Oh my goats are all trained for leashes and collars. Just baby Pearl is still learning. Walk better than my dogs..👏🐐🐐🐐🐐
I will get pictures of babies soon out walking..


----------



## chickens really (May 27, 2020)

Bronco spray!


----------



## chickens really (May 27, 2020)

My Friend from BYC @Jaime is my reason for ever getting goats. This goat though had me buying Fancy and Ozzy, within a week I had goats too.❤️🐐🐐
I have chatted with her for a few years now. A wonderful lady. 👍❤️


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 27, 2020)

That’s a good looker...no doubts there!  We are taking our animals..just a few, to one of the stores that we sell to for customer appreciation day...but we are setting up a temporary fence, etc...they ar3 Paying for all of it.  We just have to do the labor.  Which, now sounds....like a bad idea....but, what can we do now?  It was agreed upon when we were first getting started, so we were glad to get business..now, honestly, I would rather be much less busy....and can be picky...that sounds bad...but...I’m busting my bum all of the time for an extra $30 for the farm, and Chris flat our told me it’s crazy..the money won’t make him happy...we don’t need it, he needs me to be ..you know, etc...anyways...my goats are leash trained too..but they forget...lol...we don’t do it much lately, so at the start they pitch a fit..but they ar3 all buggers now.  Adorable buggers, for sure..but...ten is a lot of buggers!🤣❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (May 28, 2020)

Yesterday was funny..😃
I had Fancy and Ozzy out to graze. I sat down on the railroad ties we have around the driveway and lawns. Ozzy came up behind me to push me off as usual. He puts his head against my back and pushes. I gave him heck so the silly bugger came around my shoulder and placed his mouth to mine for a kiss! He definitely makes me laugh because he seems so smart! Then off he goes trotting along to eat more grass. I sure love his antics and he is my Sons favourite goat. Ozzy is a bugger and up to something daily. 😀🐐❤️


----------



## chickens really (May 28, 2020)

This is hilarious 😂😃😀😜
I was telling my Friend on the phone I would like to get a single Goat cart. Why people have to listen in on other people's conversations is beyond me? 😁😳
My Son then asked me why the Heck I need a Go-Cart and told me I'll kill my self driving it!! 😳😆🤠
Jeepers I laughed! 😂😉


----------



## chickens really (May 28, 2020)

Update on the Bronco bug spray. 
I diluted it and sprayed my goats. Only Fancy and Ozzy so far. Definitely works like a dream..👍


----------



## Jaime (May 29, 2020)

chickens really said:


> My Friend from BYC @Jaime is my reason for ever getting goats. This goat though had me buying Fancy and Ozzy, within a week I had goats too.❤🐐🐐
> I have chatted with her for a few years now. A wonderful lady. 👍❤View attachment 74373View attachment 74374


Awww thank you You're a wonderful friend to have as well! I'm so glad you decided to get goats, you definitely seem more like a goat person than a chicken person to me


----------



## chickens really (May 29, 2020)

Jaime said:


> Awww thank you You're a wonderful friend to have as well! I'm so glad you decided to get goats, you definitely seem more like a goat person than a chicken person to me


Thanks. I definitely prefer animals with 4 legs and hair. I'm so happy I got my goats. The goats are so smart and adorable. I hope all your goats and other critters are doing great.


----------



## chickens really (May 29, 2020)

My husband is getting angry with me. 😁😬
I now need another fenced in pen for my goats around the goat shed/Coop. I actually think I have everything that I need except maybe a few 2X4s. I have gates so not a problem either. My wheels in my head are always turning. 😂😁
My oldest Son moved back home and that's another story I don't wish to discuss though. 😳😕 He is really good at building things if I can get him to do anything for me? 
Of course it's raining here today. Once nice day and three crappy days seems to be the pattern with our weather. 😩
Levi and Pearl love being in the Shed/Coop and the run off the back. 
I still think we need to pull out the window and replace it with a plexiglass window or the goats will eventually break it. I know Ozzy and he is a one goat wreaking crew! 😜🤣🐐


----------



## chickens really (May 29, 2020)

Fancy and Ozzy yesterday. Lucy too. She is obsessed with her ball outside. ❤️
Generally I don’t have the little dogs outside when the goats are loose. Ozzy bunts them and makes them cry.


----------



## chickens really (May 29, 2020)

Hello everyone. 🤠
I have another question and I hope it's not a stupid one. 😝
Do all male goats get beards even wethers? Something I have wondered because Ozzy doesn't have any chin hair yet. Is that breed specific or just a male thing?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 29, 2020)

I have dealt with meat goats, but the beards vary with each goat...even females can and do have them too...our whethers were boer/pygmy crosses....one didn't have much of one and the other a fairly full one....had a pygmy doe that had one, tho it looked more like a fumanchu..... 🤣


----------



## chickens really (May 30, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have dealt with meat goats, but the beards vary with each goat...even females can and do have them too...our whethers were boer/pygmy crosses....one didn't have much of one and the other a fairly full one....had a pygmy doe that had one, tho it looked more like a fumanchu..... 🤣


Oh neat. Must be the same as the wattles that some have and some don't. Maybe Ozzy will always be beardless? Thanks for the reply..👍


----------



## chickens really (May 31, 2020)

I must say I'm enjoying the low key atmosphere here on BYH. All the people have been welcoming and helpful towards me and my Goats. 👍❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐
I sure enjoy reading all the posts and threads that have provided me with great information and a few chuckles too. 🤠
BYC is very fast paced and not always as welcoming as you folks. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## chickens really (May 31, 2020)

Pictures today..Mosquitos are horrible here! 😩😡


----------



## chickens really (Jun 1, 2020)

Little Levi gets his Jellybeans banded tomorrow! 😕😳
I'm already stressed out over the procedure and it's not happening today. 🙈
My goodness I don't think I'm a good farmer in that area of husbandry at all. I hope the Vet does him properly without any complications after. ❤️🐐
We are all human and errors occur sometimes..😩


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2020)

He should be just fine, I band our males and they all have turned out great...hang in there goat mama   ...


----------



## chickens really (Jun 1, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> He should be just fine, I band our males and they all have turned out great...hang in there goat mama   ...


Thanks! ❤️
He is 6 months old if that makes a difference? Definitely has big beans for such a tiny guy. 
He is a sweetheart and poor little goat has no idea what tomorrow is bringing him..🤠😕❤️🐐


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2020)

He sure is cute in his pictures .......


----------



## chickens really (Jun 1, 2020)

Fancy my Doe. Definitely a Fainting goat. 
Had friends out here and her daughter wanted to walk Fancy. Too many strangers around and Followers behind us walking. Fancy went down and almost fully fainted again! 
She is always a shy girl and definitely does not like strangers at all.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 1, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> He sure is cute in his pictures .......


Yes..Thanks so much! He is a very nice guy.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 1, 2020)

Ozzy is a bratty goat and very playful. Levi is more reserved and sweet so far. He definitely isn't all piss and vinegar like Ozzy. Levi loves Pearl and such a great care giver for a 9 week old kid. I look forward to getting the two groups together once Levi is healed from the jellybeans falling off. ❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 1, 2020)

My friend just told me a story of a young guy that moved onto a property/section of land off the backside of his grandparents that has all amenities put it. Lives in a camper though. No house yet. 
He definitely is in over his head. Property only has wire fence. 😳 
Bought animals. Chickens, pigs, cows, and sheep. Put everything loose in his yard and things are missing, cattle are a mile down the road at someone else's house! Only 5 chickens left out of about 30. Seriously I can't imagine starting out that way? The sheep are wild and jumping through the fence eating whatever they find. Crazy thing the county hasn't done anything yet either. 
I'm actually in shock hearing about this guy. 😳


----------



## chickens really (Jun 2, 2020)

Ugh! Bindi my Golden Retriver/Aussie first thing this morning either got skunked or muskrated? Holy smokes she stinks. I think muskrat because she came home soaked with water. Now I have to bath her once my husband picks up the skunk shampoo. I sprayed her with Febreeze! 😆😜. She has killed a few muskrats but this time she stinks so I think she punctured it's scent gland? 
Not sure how I'll get her washed by myself but I'm definitely going to try. 
Always fun times here on the Funny Farm! 🤢😆🤠


----------



## chickens really (Jun 2, 2020)

Levi got banded today and holy smokes he definitely cried. He is doing okay right now. I have two days of pain meds plus another dosage if needed during the process. Vet was fantastic and very helpful in explaining this process to me. Can take upto 4 weeks for them to totally fall off. He used two bands Just incase one breaks. 
Poor little guy. I sure love him! ❤️🐐


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 2, 2020)

Awww...he'll be fine....they will numb up and he'll be almost back to his same "self"....just relax and breathe.....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 2, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Awww...he'll be fine....they will numb up and he'll be almost back to his same "self"....just relax and breathe.....


Thanks! I definitely feel terrible for the little fella. He will be a fantastic pet goat once all this is over. ❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 2, 2020)

Oh Vet also advised me from going out and sitting with him when he is crying over this procedure and to just follow my daily schedule so Levi doesn't get conditioned into training me to come when he cries. 😬
Oh my goodness I can't wait till their supper time to go see him. He is silent for the most part. The drugs are working. 👍❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 2, 2020)

Vet said my stinky dog definitely was tangling with a muskrat and the skunk shampoo stuff will get rid of the smell. He first thought porcupine smell..😳
Thank God that's not the issue ! 👍
Not skunk either! I wish I could send you all the smell as a scratch and sniff ! 😜😆🤣🤢


----------



## chickens really (Jun 2, 2020)

Bindi 3 weeks ago with her killed Muskrat! 😬
That time she didn’t stink.👏


----------



## chickens really (Jun 3, 2020)

Little Levi is doing great this morning. He was excited to eat his breakfast and happy. 👍🐐
I will give him his pain meds at noon. I'm so glad everything is going well so far. ❤️
I bathed my stinky dog last night in the kiddie pool. She isn't stinky anymore. I have her tied up on the lawn today. I don't need her going off again to get stinky.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 3, 2020)

If he is eating and playing....I'd skip the noon dose...goats are much different than people and unless they are stressed, less medication is much  better....sounds like he will be just fine....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 3, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> If he is eating and playing....I'd skip the noon dose...goats are much different than people and unless they are stressed, less medication is much  better....sounds like he will be just fine....


Okay. He was done yesterday at 3:00 so Vet recommended a noon dose but as both of you have said to me. If he is doing good and eating then save the meds incase he needs it during the process of them falling off. Thanks again. Your very helpful. 👍❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 3, 2020)

The Vet gave me a band and told me to show my husband what could happen to him if he doesn’t behave!   The vet was given a banding tool as a gag gift for his wife at their wedding years ago!
I laughed so hard!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

Our property is 7 acres and hilly. My pasture is up on the highest hill, then my house and goats. The shop is lower in a hill and the barn and horses are on another hill. Lots of hills to climb daily. The house was built in 1978 and most everything is still original too. I got the kitchen cabinets and counter tops replaced. We put in a reverse osmosis water thing in and then the the following year the well went and a new well had to be drilled. Having the well go damaged the osmosis thing so yesterday I had a guy here to fix that and I almost fainted! $600.00 to fix it. The toilet in the main bathroom went so I just bought a new one. Thank goodness my husband can install the toilet himself. I still haven't received my bill from getting Levi done so I'm a bit scared at the price for that. 
I want to get paint to do the ceiling and walls in this old house. The old bugger before us was burning coal down in the basement fireplace so the walls are very awful. Need new flooring desperately too. 
It never fails though! If I have money to do something around here, something always happens and I have to spend it elsewhere. 🤑
That reminds me, last fall I had to buy a new stove and washer and dryer. 
Plus I have to buy another lift of hay as soon as my hay guy has it cut and ready. 
I breed my little dogs to pay for my animals and house hold needs. I rob Peter to pay Paul around here. I guess it's the price I have to pay though so I can have all the animals and live out here. Ever since I was a little girl I wanted to live in this area because of the hills and how pretty it is. I got my wish so I shouldn't complain. 👍😬


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

A few Pictures of my property.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

The picture I posted of the flowerbed with the red mulch doesn’t look like that anymore! . Wilson dug holes. I have to fence it off and redo it again. Here is a picture of the other one on the other side of the steps.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

@CntryBoy777 
I took your advice and never gave Levi any pain meds yesterday. He is doing great. Everything looks alright in that area. Swelling has gone down and the bands appear tighter. 👍❤️🐐
Levi is eating good and today I will let him outside to graze for awhile. He was hopping on his trampoline when I went out this morning so he must be okay. 😂😁


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

Vet only charged me mileage and the exam fee. .$172.00
The rest was free of charge.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

I got 





pictures today of my little man outside and of his privates..Vet didn’t think Levi is ND but an older Pigmy Buckling!
Short snout, small horns and the size of his balls/testicular area is big for a 6 month old ND Buckling. 😂. I don’t care! I love goats.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

Blah, blah, Blahhhhhh! 
Lady I bought Levi from swears he is pure ND but also thinks somewhere in his blood is Pigmy goat. Can't be pure if Pigmy crossed someplace in the blood? Momma looked Pigmy /ND cross. Oh well it's always the same crap buying off pet sites.
I don't care what he is? I definitely won't call him a pure ND anymore..👍


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 4, 2020)

One thing about it....it is your opinion that matters....  ....and he is what he is and will not change....no matter what ya say he is...

Years ago, we had a quaker parrot....it was never dna'd so wasn't sure about the sex....many that had experience with them said it acted like a male....we named him Simon and had him a little over 6yrs....my wife worked with a woman that really wanted him and decided to rehome him....the day before he was to leave, SHE laid 4 eggs in the bottom of the cage......🤣🤣......when we discuss Simon today....it is always with the masculine pronouns....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> One thing about it....it is your opinion that matters....  ....and he is what he is and will not change....no matter what ya say he is...
> 
> Years ago, we had a quaker parrot....it was never dna'd so wasn't sure about the sex....many that had experience with them said it acted like a male....we named him Simon and had him a little over 6yrs....my wife worked with a woman that really wanted him and decided to rehome him....the day before he was to leave, SHE laid 4 eggs in the bottom of the cage......🤣🤣......when we discuss Simon today....it is always with the masculine pronouns....


Funny.. 
his breeder just got into goats and agrees that possibly she was sold crosses. I don't care though! I love my pets. Pearl will be a bigger goat once grown because she is 9 weeks and as tall as Levi almost..
She isn't from the same place as Levi. Two different breeds and not pure. Only Fancy I guess is a pure goat. Fainting Doe. 
She definitely faints!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

My two wonderful girls today! Down stay and playing Ball. Good girls..  Bindi and Lucy. Bindi is fantastic at running off predators and watches the property. Lucy us trained to wrangle chickens and ducks so she helps now getting the kid goats in and very determined as usual. 👍


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2020)

In the photo of my two dogs you see a difference in both girls looks/Behaviour. Bindi waits and submits to my commands. Lucy gets pumped and vibrating till I release her.  Silly dogs.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 6, 2020)

Miss @chickens really,

You have a very beautiful place!  I bet you are quite happy there!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## chickens really (Jun 6, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @chickens really,
> 
> You have a very beautiful place!  I bet you are quite happy there!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Thank you. 👍
I definitely love it here. Everyday is something new and it's peaceful


----------



## chickens really (Jun 6, 2020)

It's raining today and supposed to be raining till Monday. 
My goats will not be happy locked in their nighttime pens. No point In trying to put them outside either. My goats cry if they get a few raindrops on them. I don't like rainy days. I'd much rather be outside doing something fun. All I'll be doing is housework  
My big dogs will not be happy with the rain either. We have a walkout basement and my big dogs have an area where Bindi and Wilson crates are set up. Finn sleeps on the floor down there. I lock my big dogs up at night and when we are not home. 
We have a huge old Mountain Ash tree in the front yard. Every spring when it blooms the Honey Bees come in the hundreds. So docile and interesting to watch them working. We have a flowerbed with perennials and used to have a big old tree that was dying so chopped it down. Well the stump produced healthy shoots and a Bird poop planted another Mountain Ash there too. I hope it continues to grow.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 6, 2020)

Here is a funny story about my animal craziness as a child. 
I had a little Black Dog named Toby. He was a Pomeranian/Poodle and the smartest little dog. My best pal. Got him when I was 6 years old. He loved playing dress up, road around in my stroller. He had his own sled to ride in the winter and loved zipping down the hill all by himself. He killed gophers and mice. 
We had a farmers field across from us with a nice sized pond. That where I spent my days playing and catching frogs. Toby was always with me. 
I got the bright idea to send Toby into the pond to chase the Momma Duck and babies onto the shore so I could catch a duckling and bring it home. 
Everything was going as planned till the Momma Duck attacked me!   
She was a Mallard Hen and relentless in her attacks. She knocked me down and was hitting me with her wings and biting my neck and shoulders. Toby attacked her and chased her off. I knew my Mom was going to be so mad at me because Toby once again was filthy dirty. 
I went home beat up by a Duck with a dirty Dog and no duckling. 
I wore turtle necks for a week because I didn't want Mom to ask any questions. I got in Heck about the dirty dog. I never told my Mom that story till I was in my twenties and she she gave me crap anyways..


----------



## chickens really (Jun 6, 2020)

This is amazing. Levi's jellybeans are shrinking and half the size now. I sure didn't know this happens before they fall off.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 6, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Here is a funny story about my animal craziness as a child.



Miss @chickens really,

That is such a funny and charming story!  Thank you for sharing that with us.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## chickens really (Jun 7, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @chickens really,
> 
> That is such a funny and charming story!  Thank you for sharing that with us.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Thanks for enjoying my story.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 7, 2020)

It's pouring rain here this morning. I hope it stops for a couple of hours at least. Yesterday I was able to get the goats outside of the nighttime pens. Ozzy I swear has ADHD the poor guy absolutely hates being confined and very busy. He played in the goat yard but definitely loves being out grazing on my lawn. Levi and Pearl love being out although I have to give them hay when out because the silly kids prefer hay over eating fresh grass. If by chance Levi starts eating grass Pearl is right there trying to figure out what Levi is eating. He then bunts her away. 
I have to spray my poor horses once this rain stops. The Mosquitos are thick here now. You wait all winter for summer and then you don't enjoy it with all the bugs that drive you NUTS! 
My Sons little Poodle had an episode on Thursday so he took her to the Vet yesterday. Vet did blood work plus her vaccinations. Vet suggested possible epilepsy. I'll be honest and think she ate a some silly smoke? My Sons both smoke it. I'm thinking Darla was high and not epilepsy. I look forward to what the blood work shows. Poor little girl. 
I have to clean out the goat houses once the rain stops. I also need to come up with a better way of feeding hay because the goats waste more than they eat .


----------



## chickens really (Jun 7, 2020)

In my backyard where my fire pit and gatherings are held was a fishpond. I ripped that apart and need dirt to fill it. Around the pond are perennials. Lily, fiddlehead ferns and a big Daylily. Every year I tell my husband to not use the weed wacker in certain areas because of the Lily's!!! Every time he doesn't listen and chops off my Lily's.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 7, 2020)

Here is another little ditty for you all! I had mentioned I needed a new toilet for my main bathroom. Well my Husband the King  didn't think the toilet was a good enough Throne!
Got a great deal from my Brothers Girlfriend too! 
I lost my marbles on him! It's a new toilet and we got everything included for hooking it up. It's actually the same as the 40 year old toilet really . Just cleaner and will flush!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Isn’t that important...that it flushes??🤣🤣🤣🤣❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chickens really (Jun 7, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Isn’t that important...that it flushes??🤣🤣🤣🤣❤❤❤❤❤


Bahahaha  
Definitely a flushing toilet is needed. He drives me mental with his craziness daily. 
How pretty does a toilet need to be?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 7, 2020)

chickens really said:


> This is amazing. Levi's jellybeans are shrinking and half the size now. I sure didn't know this happens before they fall off.


Lol...that was the case with Willy too...Chris would check him a bunch...he teased he wanted to make me a medallion with them...he’s so weird...they fell off one day...but we didn’t find them...thank heaven!!  Theyd have been my anniversary gift!!🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## chickens really (Jun 7, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Lol...that was the case with Willy too...Chris would check him a bunch...he teased he wanted to make me a medallion with them...he’s so weird...they fell off one day...but we didn’t find them...thank heaven!!  Theyd have been my anniversary gift!!🤣🤣🤣🤣


Jeepers it's amazing. They are definitely dangling now. I have Ozzy and Fancy outside eating in the rain. Fancy isn't impressed. Lol!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 7, 2020)

Hiding from the rain. Silly goats.  
Wanted out, so I put them out! Ozzy cries if not happy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 8, 2020)

We got stuck in a thunderstorm last week while I was milking....had a few goats in the barn...all the kids in the goat shed....it was a horrid storm...I was even scared.  Lights went out, etc.  kids were bawling, moms were kicking.  I had no clue how long it would last...I wanted everyone together.  So, one by one...I ran the moms to the shed...I was in a T-shirt and shorts...by the time I got to the house..it’s a good two football fields from the barns....I was drenched...my sneakers..Sketchers..I know...as a Chris says..very dorky shoes..but, hey the6 are great for my bad ankle..well the6 are leather..took a dang week to dry..the dryer didn’t even do a thing!

So, yes, goats hate the rain, but even me, on that day..I hated it too..🤣❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 8, 2020)

It's bright and sunny today. 
My goats are happy and outside . Levi and Pearl are still in the goat Coop. 
My goats are on a scheduled feeding time twice daily. Unlimited hay though. The little buggers must wear watches.  9:00am like clockwork they Mahhhhh Me to death. I can't believe how smart goats are. Remind me of dogs/horses. I definitely don't miss my birds at all!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 8, 2020)

I guess I should show my Birds I used to have. Call ducks and Bantam chickens.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 8, 2020)

I can't count the number of times I waited inside the goat house for the rain to let up to get to the house....only 100' away....sat with the goats for about an hour one day.... 🤣 
Ya sure had some Nice birds!!......ya know that khaki campbells make great companions to goats....just sayin..........course, I've never lived had them in severe cold or endured 6mnths of winter either....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 9, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I guess I should show my Birds I used to have. Call ducks and Bantam chickens. View attachment 74918View attachment 74919View attachment 74920View attachment 74921View attachment 74922View attachment 74923View attachment 74924


Yes, you had the prettiest birds...and I’ll NEVER FORGET...how we first met...🤣🤣🤣. But now you are my dear dear friend❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 9, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I can't count the number of times I waited inside the goat house for the rain to let up to get to the house....only 100' away....sat with the goats for about an hour one day.... 🤣
> Ya sure had some Nice birds!!......ya know that khaki campbells make great companions to goats....just sayin..........course, I've never lived had them in severe cold or endured 6mnths of winter either....


When I had my bazillion ducks, they used to go through the cattle pannels and scarf up every morsel the6 could find...we had a low goat trough...do but move🤣🤣


----------



## chickens really (Jun 9, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I can't count the number of times I waited inside the goat house for the rain to let up to get to the house....only 100' away....sat with the goats for about an hour one day.... 🤣
> Ya sure had some Nice birds!!......ya know that khaki campbells make great companions to goats....just sayin..........course, I've never lived had them in severe cold or endured 6mnths of winter either....


I won't be getting anymore Ducks. I might get a few chickens next spring and only 4 layers? Although I'm not to excited about it either so I'll have to think about that too. Winter here is definitely long, cold and Dark. My tennis elbow hasn't bothered me since the Ducks left. I'm not having to carry pails of water to them 3 times a day anymore.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 9, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Yes, you had the prettiest birds...and I’ll NEVER FORGET...how we first met...🤣🤣🤣. But now you are my dear dear friend❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Thanks. I definitely thought they were pretty too. You are a great friend to me also.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't know if this is a normal part of the process when banding or not? Levi smells a bit like a rotting carcass and his sack is turned sideways too. It's definitely shrivelled up looking. 
Today they all get their Booster shots except Pearl can't get her first till she is over 12 weeks old. My young Farrier is coming to help me again today. I'll have to go out and feed earlier this morning or the goats will be acting like beasts when he arrives at 8:30.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 9, 2020)

I think when my Farrier is here I'll have him hold Levi and I'll take a good look at his sack and put some Acceleryn antiseptic spay down there. I probably should wash it first with warm water and then spray him? 
Always something to worry myself over...


----------



## chickens really (Jun 9, 2020)

Goats got the booster shots and Farrier looked at Levi's sack and said it looks great. The smell is normal too. Didn't have to spray them.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 9, 2020)

This is hilarious   
I have the Bronco bug spray for the horses and goats. The brand name is definitely correct! The horses aren't to bad at all getting sprayed. My Goats on the other hand act like Broncos and jumping and bucking like crazy! Fancy almost faints and Ozzy bunts and cries! Jeepers nothing can be simple eh?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 9, 2020)

Guess no one told ya they are "drama queens".....  ....but, so entertaining during the process.....🤣....I sure miss ours....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

I have bird houses along the backyard tree line and the Wrens are nesting right now. The little male starts singing at 4:00am each morning and he wakes me up. 
Then the Robins get going too!   
I'm going to town today and actually looking forward to going. I have been here at home for two weeks without leaving the property. I have cabin fever I think? 
I hope to find two hay bags for my goats today. I have some but the one is too big. The goats are definitely hard to keep the hay clean because the buggers have to climb into everything and pee on the hay. I'm also going to fashion a winter water trough with a safe way of having the water heater in and the goats can't touch the cord.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ya can use pvc pipe as a conduit for the cord to pass thru to a plug....just get the pipe large enough for the plug end to go thru the pipe....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya can use pvc pipe as a conduit for the cord to pass thru to a plug....just get the pipe large enough for the plug end to go thru the pipe....


Awesome!   That's exactly what I was thinking about doing.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

Silly goats. Just because I was out to feed yesterday an hour earlier my little Pearl was crying for breakfast and then everyone was crying. 
Levi is definitely not impressed with me anymore. Poor kid won't come near me because he associates me with bad experiences. I'll have to love him up later today if I can catch him? Tried to catch him and he runs away.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

My Son sitting on Kupid. That’s me after a ride. Pictures from last summer. First time my Son was brave enough to get up on his back.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 10, 2020)

Kupid's a big boy, he looks like a sweetheart. Bays are my favorite!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Kupid's a big boy, he looks like a sweetheart. Bays are my favorite!


He is only 14.2hh but was a bit Chubby. I'm small. Only 5 feet tall.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 10, 2020)

Well that helps him look tall! My first Arab was 15.3, but he was only 7/8.
The other 1/8 was Tennessee Walker. 
My little mustang might be 14.2...need to stick her and find out. The older I get the shorter I like 'em, haha.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Well that helps him look tall! My first Arab was 15.3, but he was only 7/8.
> The other 1/8 was Tennessee Walker.
> My little mustang might be 14.2...need to stick her and find out. The older I get the shorter I like 'em, haha.


Kupid is a Polish Arabian. 19 years old. 14.2hh and the perfect size for me. He is very forward still and a blast to ride. You definitely have to ride him and not expecting a slow walk down the road. He prefers to trot and lope. If I get distracted out riding Kupid always throws in a spook and shys from silly things. Could be a rock, mailbox, plastic etc.   When I got him he was very green. I went to try him out and loped him down a trail. He bolted and tried to lose me off off his back. I hit the ground and silly guy walked up to me and looked down at me on the ground. I bought him that day. We have been through a lot of training over the years and he is so fantastic now. He has the smoothest gait and so responsive. I've had other horses over the years but Kupid is a keeper and he got me through a time in my life that wasn't easy. My very best friend that knows all my secrets.  ..🐴❤


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 10, 2020)

Don't pursue Levi....ignore him and look busy in the area he is in...wait for him to come to you....put a hand full of pellets in your pocket and parcel them out when he comes to ya....he won't continue to flee when ya come towards him....he'll sniff and nibble at your pocket...


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

Wilson.  
I got Wilson from a breeder after the pure Sheltie puppy she sold me died.
He wasn’t socialized at all and fearful of people. 12 weeks old.
He was a biter and aggressive. We kept him and definitely a handful.
He has been ran over by our boat, tarred by roofers, run over by horses and shot once. He is a Border Collie/Aussie and 10 years old. He is highly intelligent and jumps through hoops and knows lots of tricks. I will ask Call him Assie , not Lassie. if Timmy fell in the well and he barks his head off. 
He has to be chained up here because he runs off for 5 hours and his old shoulder injury really shows. He actually hides behind trees to run away. Pretends to play ball and suddenly runs past the ball and gone! 
He also rings the doorbell daily when he needs anything...


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Don't pursue Levi....ignore him and look busy in the area he is in...wait for him to come to you....put a hand full of pellets in your pocket and parcel them out when he comes to ya....he won't continue to flee when ya come towards him....he'll sniff and nibble at your pocket...


I'll  try that. He was so tame before anything was done to him. Now he runs away.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

@CntryBoy777
I used a small container of the kid starter and shook it. He came and ate a couple of mouths full. I was able to pet him and then I walked away before he decided to leave.  He didn't follow but definitely a great start. 👍❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 10, 2020)

I had these two Does before Levi and Pearl. Ozzy and Fancy were here. Wild goats and could not tame them. Tori and Heidi. Sold them. Wild goats are not easy to tame.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 10, 2020)

Star was a pasture goat that was only handled for specific purposes....she was 8yrs old and this is a pic of us trying to get her to the van to load her up to take her home....
.....it took us about 3-4mnths of daily interaction, but this is her not long after that....
.....she turned out to be the sweetest girl....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 11, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Star was a pasture goat that was only handled for specific purposes....she was 8yrs old and this is a pic of us trying to get her to the van to load her up to take her home....
> View attachment 74955.....it took us about 3-4mnths of daily interaction, but this is her not long after that....
> View attachment 74956.....she turned out to be the sweetest girl....


Awwww! ❤️🐐..Star was very cute. Heidi and Tori are still a bit wild at the new home. They eat from the children's hands but still run like the wind if anyone tries to catch them. The children have been working with them to get them calmer. That's as far as I got them tame. They would eat from my hand but run away quickly.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 11, 2020)

It's going to be another warm day here. 25C in the sunshine   
I finally got my flowers, tomato plant, pepper plant and a cucumber yesterday. ..Put up a small fence in front of the one flowerbed. Hopefully it keeps Wilson out of it now! Bought a few summer tops also.
I have to get my goats out today and I definitely won't be allowing them into the front yard because they will gobble my flowers in about 2 seconds . I have to clip Darla the poodle today. She is looking like a lamb. She is funny because if I mention a haircut she sulks. If she sees me pulling out the clippers and scissors she heads to my Sons room. I also need to clip Wilson and he looks so hilarious clipped but he thinks he looks fantastic and sure enjoys the cooler haircut.
I'm up early again..The Wren is driving me nuts. 
I forgot to go to the feed store for hay bags. I will go Friday instead.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 11, 2020)

My husband still hasn't put in the new toilet.   I believe he will do it today because if he doesn't get it done he won't be going Fishing until it is! ..He is the absolute worst procrastinator I have ever known!
I wish I was a much bigger woman because I'd have everything done in one day. I can't even lift a bale of hay. I rewired the top of the small chicken coops roof one summer and was standing on the ladder using the staple hammer. Well I stapled my sweater to the roof and I was stuck. You should have seen me panic to get my sweater free! I didn't need my husband seeing that.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 11, 2020)

Hilarious pictures of Ozzy. Walking around with a cigarette butt in his mouth and him kissing me with it in his mouth still! 😂❤🐐
Also don't worry he never ate the cigarette butt.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mountain Ash right off my front deck. The bees are thick today. Thank goodness they don’t attack people or dogs!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 11, 2020)

New Pooper getting installed as I type!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 12, 2020)

Had the goats out yesterday. Levi let me catch him so him and Pearl got out to enjoy my company and the other goats through the fence. I had to give Levi his first dose of pain meds yesterday. He seemed in discomfort. He is way happier now this morning. Levi and Pearl get tired of being outside after about and hour I put them back in the goat Coop. Plus I think the pain meds had made Levi tired. 
Ozzy and Fancy got out to graze and definitely getting braver. They walked up into the pasture and were grazing pretty close to my horse Kupid. Kupid though wanted nothing to do with them so he wandered off deeper into the pasture. 
I got Darlas face and Afro done yesterday. Today I will clip her body. I take my time so she doesn't get to upset. 
I took a few random pictures yesterday so I will share them. I hope you enjoy my journal so far. Have a wonderful day everyone. ❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 12, 2020)

Pictures from yesterday.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 12, 2020)

You have a beautiful place, Miss @chickens really!  It definitely shows your hard work!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 12, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> You have a beautiful place, Miss @chickens really!  It definitely shows your hard work!


Thanks.  
We definitely take pride in our place and I guess it shows. I appreciate the kind words. 
I will get pictures today of the front of the house and a few other things I haven't shown yet. 👍🤠
I wish my goat pen was prettier but we make do with what we have and can afford. ❤️🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 12, 2020)

The front of my place and the goats coop and a chicken coop.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 12, 2020)

You would think I'd have buns of steel walking these hills daily!  
Or maybe it's keeping down my weight because I definitely love cheese and chocolate..
I'm 48 and after over 30 years with my husband I figure I'm bought and paid for.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 12, 2020)

Well dynamics have changed with the young goats. Pearl humps Levi and he wants nothing to do with her. She is 10 weeks and he is rethinking things after being banded.   . He bunts her away. 😁


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 12, 2020)

The herd "hierachy" is always tested....Levi lost his automatic "status"....well...in the "process" of losing it.....  ....ya do have a nice place....justa bit toooo far North, for my liking....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 13, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I think when my Farrier is here I'll have him hold Levi and I'll take a good look at his sack and put some Acceleryn antiseptic spay down there. I probably should wash it first with warm water and then spray him?
> Always something to worry myself over...


Sounds just like me!!  Glad I’m not the only nut job!!🤣❤️🤪


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 13, 2020)

chickens really said:


> You would think I'd have buns of steel walking these hills daily!
> Or maybe it's keeping down my weight because I definitely love cheese and chocolate..
> I'm 48 and after over 30 years with my husband I figure I'm bought and paid for.


I would think I’d have muscles too...working as a farmer...16 hr days...but I’m skinny as a rail!  No time to eat...protein drinks for breakfast, maybe a sandwich around 4?  Dinne4 at 8-9..ice cream at 10... chocolate at 12..banana at 5..repeat...my darned legs and everything were sooo strong last year with all the PT, but not I’m skinny fat...but, I know it’s a total excuse..but I really don’t have time for tge darned exercise that I absolutely need to do to make me feel better...maybe I’ll start again today??


----------



## chickens really (Jun 13, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I would think I’d have muscles too...working as a farmer...16 hr days...but I’m skinny as a rail!  No time to eat...protein drinks for breakfast, maybe a sandwich around 4?  Dinne4 at 8-9..ice cream at 10... chocolate at 12..banana at 5..repeat...my darned legs and everything were sooo strong last year with all the PT, but not I’m skinny fat...but, I know it’s a total excuse..but I really don’t have time for tge darned exercise that I absolutely need to do to make me feel better...maybe I’ll start again today??


I used to excercise daily. Now I don't bother. I also should start doing a few  things myself.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 13, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> The herd "hierachy" is always tested....Levi lost his automatic "status"....well...in the "process" of losing it.....  ....ya do have a nice place....justa bit toooo far North, for my liking....


Thanks..Our winters are definitely no fun! I don't think I could handle your hot humid weather though? Yesterday was 28C and was too hot for my liking.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello everyone. 
I got 2 hay bags yesterday for my goats. They are neat. They have a round hole on the front for the goats to eat from. Hopefully they work. 
I also bought Teddy my mini horse another ball to play with. He was so cute standing right beside his new toy. He has a jolly ball with a handle on it and plays with it. 
Not much else to yap about yet? Enjoy your day everyone..


----------



## chickens really (Jun 13, 2020)

@thistlebloom
This is Esther. She would of been 20 in April. I hope she is still living.  
Sold her because she was awful and beating up Kupid. She would kick fences and attack other horses when cycling each month. Was a hard time on my geldings. I'll attach pictures in a second.
Mustang/Arabian/QH. 15hh.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 13, 2020)

She's very pretty. 
Mares can be so hard to get along with. Syringa kicked the corral panels between her and my gelding Luke pretty bad when I first got her. She's less defensive now, but I still won't put them together. Luke is a quiet, lower rung type horse, easily pushed around by other horses. Even Huckleberry my mini mule bosses him, lol.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 13, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> She's very pretty.
> Mares can be so hard to get along with. Syringa kicked the corral panels between her and my gelding Luke pretty bad when I first got her. She's less defensive now, but I still won't put them together. Luke is a quiet, lower rung type horse, easily pushed around by other horses. Even Huckleberry my mini mule bosses him, lol.


She was getting more and more aggressive and without hormone treatment I couldn’t keep her. I was scared she would kick another horse to the point of crippling them. She wouldn’t backdown and squeal kicking! 
Bossy is one thing. Kill mode is another! 😩


----------



## chickens really (Jun 13, 2020)

Pearl and Levi out today. ❤️🐐🐐
He still doesn’t want much to do with me yet! 😂😳


----------



## chickens really (Jun 14, 2020)

More pictures from yesterday. 👍
Goats on pasture with Kupid. My oldest Son Cam with Alley. Baby goats. Wilson being silly. Bindi has Lucy's ball..


----------



## chickens really (Jun 14, 2020)

Going to be starting on the fence this week around the front of the Coop for my winter goats keeping. Will use 10 foot posts plus raw planks 4 feet high. Wire will be attached to the remaining top portion to keep Fancy from jumping out.   
She definitely is a crazy jumper. I also have plans for a goat pasture out the backside of the goats yard. Probably not till next summer though. Still have horse fence that needs work this year. 
I can't believe how much I love goats. ❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐🤠


----------



## chickens really (Jun 14, 2020)

Holy crappers! I’m getting this piglet in 6 weeks. 
Male and will be castrated, vaccinations done. 
I am so excited. 🐷❤️


----------



## chickens really (Jun 15, 2020)

Good morning everyone.   
I think after further conversations with experienced pig people I won't be getting the piglet anymore? 
I forgot how stinking pig poo is. Pig poo is my least favourite manure. That and Cat poo! 
I admit the romantic thoughts of an adorable little piggy got the best of me. 
I am better off with the animals I have. I enjoy the goats so much and I better put on the brakes where a pig isn't a goat! 
I'm 48 and my Mom scolded me yesterday just as she would of when I was a child. She used my first and middle name! I knew she wasn't impressed.
Only took my Mom to pull my head out of the clouds!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 15, 2020)

My Mom with Ozzy when he was a baby goat. 
She wasn’t mad at me about goats!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 15, 2020)

It's good to listen to your mom, even when you're 48! 😄


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 15, 2020)

Lol mothers lol my mom started off annoyed about the animals considering it meant no traveling for me and now after covid she says i am not so crazy lol how life changes things. Lol personally I love pigs they aren't so bad and atleast they go in one area lol.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 15, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol mothers lol my mom started off annoyed about the animals considering it meant no traveling for me and now after covid she says i am not so crazy lol how life changes things. Lol personally I love pigs they aren't so bad and atleast they go in one area lol.


My Mom was Farm raised with cattle and hogs. To her a pig is a pig and livestock. They do stink and root around. I appreciate her insight. I'm best to stick with goats as a new adventure. Had goats as child but never cared for them. I get excited about animals even at my age I love them all.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 15, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> It's good to listen to your mom, even when you're 48! 😄


Definitely! She asked me if I needed a good butt kicking!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 15, 2020)

Let's just say i am pig crazed lol not enough that the come inside through lol.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 15, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Let's just say i am pig crazed lol not enough that the come inside through lol.


That's awesome. I love pigs. They are so adorable. Although I don't think a pig is something I should have. I couldn't stand the smell of my Ducks because it smelled like pig manure in the spring. We all know what we can contend with and I think I have enough going on without adding more to my craziness at this time.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 15, 2020)

Growing up I had two pet mice that quickly turned into 12 mice. Rabbits, Hampsters and Toby my faithful companion. I honestly know I drove my poor mother crazy. I brought home strays and any wildlife that needed me. I had 4 baby Magpies one spring that I began to feed on top of the shed right outside the dining room window. The silly birds began to knock on the window yelling for me ! My Stepdad gave me Heck because I had been feeding them from the fridge. Finally they left.
I found baby goghers and fed them for a week after bad flooding and then released them back to their family. Momma took them back too. 👍
My husband always teases that he expects to see a Rino or a Giraffe here one day when he gets home from work. 
I'm not as bad as I used to be about taking in animals. I seriously love them all but knowing the cost and care for everything I put on the brakes.
I have a deep compassion for the elderly, children and animals. ❤


----------



## chickens really (Jun 15, 2020)

Heard a ruckus of Dogs barking like crazy. Wasn't only my dogs voices either! I see Bindi hightailing it home and two or three dogs right behind her giving chase! I ran outside on the porch and yelled. Finn was at the end of the driveway waiting. Bindi was off stealing again from another property. 
Brought home a Ping-Pong ball in her mouth!  
Bindi needs to be tied up today before she gets shot again.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 15, 2020)

Shot again


----------



## chickens really (Jun 15, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Shot again


Oh. Yes! Last year someone shot her with a paintball gun or something? She had a big hole in her side that I doctored for a couple of weeks. I think the guys friends shot her next door because they have those types of guns. I told him about the issue and he doesn't invite that guy over anymore. Plus that friends dog attacked my dogs too many times before I had the fence between us up. I told the guy next door if any of the dogs come here I'll shoot them and will be shoot to kill! Attacked my chickens once and chased my horse.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 16, 2020)

My allergies are brutal..The dandelions are gone to seed now so the fluff is everywhere. I went to bed at 7:00 last night and slept till 5:00 this morning. 
Today is goat pen cleaning day. The two kids pee and poop in the shed and not outside in the Run. I have clean the other twos dog house and pen floor. It's not too bad though. They poop and pee in one area. 
Cleaning my garage too because I don't need a Brooder and all my chickens supplies in there anymore. Will move all that stuff up to the barn.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 16, 2020)

Always something happening around here. I went to feed my goats. Ozzy and Fancy always jump up and look out The chainlink gate waiting for me. This morning Ozzy got his hoof caught in the chainlink and the middle metal cross beam. Poor guy came swinging out when I opened the gate. My heart was pounding as I had to lift with all my strength to lift the wire off his hoof. He cried but stayed put. Holy smokes I need to put something over that so it can't happen again. He isn't limping and seems to be fine. ❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm happy to say that I got all the wood yesterday to build the winter goat pen in front of the goat Coop. It will actually be a nice sized pen. Only needed 10 posts and 40 rails to complete it. Cost a little over $200 for hardware and wood.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

❤️🐐🐐🐶


----------



## bethh (Jun 17, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Biggest mistake...over feeding my goats because I thought they looked better....
> Nope, lesson learned last weekend as I butchered a wether for the freezer..full of fat around his vital organs, we were killing him with food and it really made me realise that I had been doing my goats a disservice.  They have now been cut back on the amount of their pellets and  we are already  seeing a improvement .....yepper,  don't  love them to death with food for sure


Just started reading this.  I have a question @B&B Happy goats, what kind of goats do you have and what do you feed them?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2020)

bethh said:


> Just started reading this.  I have a question @B&B Happy goats, what kind of goats do you have and what do you feed them?


We have nigerian dwarfs and a mini nubian, we feed free access  to hay, minerals, fresh water and they each get a cup of Dumor goat feed twice a day...none are with kids. at the moment or pregnant, I will start giving them a half cup of BOSS  once a day now as I will be breeding them in a few months...sometimes they also get some alpha pellets...but right now we are working on losing a little weight for healthier goats and easier pregnancies.
Other people may feed differently  but this is what is working really well for our climate (nasty hot humid florida)  and the girls are rockin it with their new (lesser amount of feed) diet....
I honestly was over feeding them...big mistake as I believe  that one of the causes for Bellas prolapse  was weight during pregnancy.....I had to put her down when she prolapsed  and lost two kids  and Bella.....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We have nigerian dwarfs and a mini nubian, we feed free access  to hay, minerals, fresh water and they each get a cup of Dumor goat feed twice a day...none are with kids. at the moment or pregnant, I will start giving them a half cup of BOSS  once a day now as I will be breeding them in a few months...sometimes they also get some alpha pellets...but right now we are working on losing a little weight for healthier goats and easier pregnancies.
> Other people may feed differently  but this is what is working really well for our climate (nasty hot humid florida)  and the girls are rockin it with their new (lesser amount of feed) diet....
> I honestly was over feeding them...big mistake as I believe  that one of the causes for Bellas prolapse  was weight during pregnancy.....I had to put her down when she prolapsed  and lost two kids  and Bella.....


I know you replied to @bethh
I just wanted to say that I'm sorry about losing the Momma and kids. That must of been an awfully sad day. 
I'm glad you have a better handle on the feeding amount now. I wish you all the best with the next pregnancies.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I know you replied to @bethh
> I just wanted to say that I'm sorry about losing the Momma and kids. That must of been an awfully sad day.
> I'm glad you have a better handle on the feeding amount now. I wish you all the best with the next pregnancies.



Thank you, we have had some pretty crazy experiences  this year with our crew......fat n happy goats doesn't  mean they are healthy and happy, that extra weight is a killer and causes problems with internal organs and problems with pregnancy...
Ours were not grossly fat, just had the look of a "well fed" goat....Bellas sister "spit" out her two kids, but that extra weight on Bella added to the causes of her prolapse. And when you have to clean and push everything back into a animal only to have it come back out again...well...you learn that fat isn't  a goats friend ( or mine either )   🤔


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you, we have had some pretty crazy experiences  this year with our crew......fat n happy goats doesn't  mean they are healthy and happy, that extra weight is a killer and causes problems with internal organs and problems with pregnancy...
> Ours were not grossly fat, just had the look of a "well fed" goat....Bellas sister "spit" out her two kids, but that extra weight on Bella added to the causes of her prolapse. And when you have to clean and push everything back into a animal only to have it come back out again...well...you learn that fat isn't  a goats friend ( or mine either )   🤔


Yep..Fat on anything isn't healthy. 
I'm glad I decided to wether my Buckling and just have pets. I don't think I could handle losing Fancy or Pearl due to pregnancy issues. With every birth comes risks. I definitely don't think my goats are fat? The Vet said they are in fantastic condition so I just go with what they say. I only feed half a cup of the feed twice a day to the goats. Ozzy and Fancy share in the same bowl.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jun 17, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We have nigerian dwarfs and a mini nubian, we feed free access  to hay, minerals, fresh water and they each get a cup of Dumor goat feed twice a day...none are with kids. at the moment or pregnant, I will start giving them a half cup of BOSS  once a day now as I will be breeding them in a few months...sometimes they also get some alpha pellets...but right now we are working on losing a little weight for healthier goats and easier pregnancies.
> Other people may feed differently  but this is what is working really well for our climate (nasty hot humid florida)  and the girls are rockin it with their new (lesser amount of feed) diet....
> I honestly was over feeding them...big mistake as I believe  that one of the causes for Bellas prolapse  was weight during pregnancy.....I had to put her down when she prolapsed  and lost two kids  and Bella.....


I agree on the overfeeding, im fairly new to goats so at first i was feeding a pelleted feed, hay, minerals, browse on out 2 1/2 acres, and sweet feed for a treat on the stand. well for me, i realized my goats can be sustained on our property for about 5 months out of the year (summer). I still offer free choice hay but they dont touch it during that time. Winter they chow down. Mine dont need pellets (except during pregnancy i will give alfalfa pellets). i have been giving a little bittle of BOSS because one of my does seems to have pretty dry skin.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm new to goats too. I feed mine unlimited grass/Timothy hay that has a little alfalfa. Kid starter feed twice a day and a half cup between two goats. Minerals and baking soda. A couple times a week they get pellets too. Carrots, celery, watermelon etc a couple times a week. Grazing time about two hours a day or less.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

I have never fed BOSS to anything I have owned. The fat content in my opinion is way too high. Also zero cracked corn. A manufactured feed and good quality hay should provide enough to give them a nice shiny coat. Plus the minerals.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

My friend used to buy Flax seed in a bag for her 4-H animals. Added it to the feed. I might try that too. She still uses it but not for show anymore.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm going to cut a pen access from the 10X10 goat pen into the goat yard. I just need the chainlink metal guard accessory to install. Then put a swinging gate for times of confinement. All they do is cry to go outside and during rain I know they won't go out anyways. At least this way the have a choice though. Darn goats keep me on my toes!


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jun 17, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I'm going to cut a pen access from the 10X10 goat pen into the goat yard. I just need the chainlink metal guard accessory to install. Then put a swinging gate for times of confinement. All they do is cry to go outside and during rain I know they won't go out anyways. At least this way the have a choice though. Darn goats keep me on my toes!


lol yes they just want the option. i have a door that they know they can butt open if i dont lock it. they will literally just butt it open to look at the rain. born in a barn those little buggers.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> lol yes they just want the option. i have a door that they know they can butt open if i dont lock it. they will literally just butt it open to look at the rain. born in a barn those little buggers.


As I type it's raining and all 4 goats are yelling for me to let them outside. Pearl my baby girl is 11 weeks old and cries the loudest. She knows I usually come to put her out this time daily. I can't wait till I can give them the choice to come and go as they please.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jun 17, 2020)

chickens really said:


> As I type it's raining and all 4 goats are yelling for me to let them outside. Pearl my baby girl is 11 weeks old and cries the loudest. She knows I usually come to put her out this time daily. I can't wait till I can give them the choice to come and go as they please.


It will make your life so much easier. I have one doe that is much louder than the others, always has been. During her heat cycles i think my neighbors think im torturing them. Shes my favorite, personality for days.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> It will make your life so much easier. I have one doe that is much louder than the others, always has been. During her heat cycles i think my neighbors think im torturing them. Shes my favorite, personality for days.


My older Doe is a Mommas girl and when she cycles she is awful for trying to get to me. Reason why I have 10 foot fence to contain her. She will jump out if she can and stands here at the back Door bawling for me! 😳🤣


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

Had a lull in the rain so everyone got out for about 30 minutes.  
Ozzy and Fancy played hard.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

First time Pearl actually jumped on me to hold her today  She is becoming very attached to me also.
I might be loving them up a little too much?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 17, 2020)

They weren't hollarin' at ya to let them out while it was rainin'....they were hollarin' for ya to "cut the water off" so they could get out.... 🤣


----------



## chickens really (Jun 18, 2020)

It's ridiculous how much Pearl bawls for me to either feed her breakfast. Supper, or let her outside. I actually have become excellent and sneaking around the yard and hiding so she can't see me and start crying. 
I thought Fancy was bad enough and now I have two that are attached to me. 
When I have them out I have to be seen or they frantically run and call for me until they see me again. I'm supposed to sit and not move around I guess? It's 7:30 here and I don't go out to do chores for another hour. Pearl is calling for me as I type. She can eat hay till I go out. Poor little girl will give herself an ulcer stress crying! Fancy, Ozzy and Levi are accepting of the schedule and wait till 8:30.
It's sunny here this morning so everyone will be outside most of the afternoon today. I need to get bug spray on Kupid today. The mosquito population is unreal with all the rain. 
I'd spray Teddy if I could catch the wild little bugger.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 18, 2020)

Lol reminds me of some of my goats. I had one that was like that. They accepted you as the herd queen and need to see you to make sure there is no danger lol. My current doe isn't like that. But my previous doe liked to be on me and her being 150lb she was not going in my lap if i could help it.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 18, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol reminds me of some of my goats. I had one that was like that. They accepted you as the herd queen and need to see you to make sure there is no danger lol. My current doe isn't like that. But my previous doe liked to be on me and her being 150lb she was not going in my lap if i could help it.


Funny. They definitely have different personalities that's for sure. Such sweet animals goats are. I really shouldn't complain though because they all are very tame and excellent pets. ❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 18, 2020)

I must say I have been having a great time here on BYH. ..I have been following along and reading about everyone's experiences through the journals. I definitely have learned a lot about goats here from reading threads and from journals. I do have goat friends here close to home but I can't keep bothering them every time my goat farts sideways either.
Thanks everyone for allowing me to into your magical worlds of Goats, pigs, sheep etc! ..Your all a great bunch of friendly people. ❤
Keep typing because I'll definitely keep reading. 👍


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 18, 2020)

Ya must remember....every single one of us have stood in those "shoes" at some point in our lives....so, most certainly understands your Excitement and remembers "when"....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 18, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya must remember....every single one of us have stood in those "shoes" at some point in our lives....so, most certainly understands your Excitement and remembers "when"....


Awww! Thanks! I definitely love my goats and this adventure with them has me rejuvenated and happy to go outside everyday. I love my horses too but as I get older I have no desire to get hurt.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 18, 2020)

I'd like to change my user name I think? Reason it's chickens really is that's what my husband said when I told him I was getting chickens..  
he wasn't impressed. I'm glad I'm chickenless now. No more birds for this lady. Almost drove me crazy..😜
Also what came first? The chicken or the egg?
Ask my husband! He says the Coop!..


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 18, 2020)

The chicken....course, I believe in creation...so, the coop came after man was created and the chicken was created before mankind was...........I wouldn't change your screen name, ya have already established your "identity".....we accept ya just the way ya are...


----------



## chickens really (Jun 19, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> The chicken....course, I believe in creation...so, the coop came after man was created and the chicken was created before mankind was...........I wouldn't change your screen name, ya have already established your "identity".....we accept ya just the way ya are...


Thanks..I actually feel accepted here.   ..


----------



## chickens really (Jun 19, 2020)

Look at that Face! ❤️ Hard to believe that little girl goat has me wrapped around her little hoofs 😁😊..She is precious.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 19, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I'd like to change my user name I think?



I agree with Mr. @CntryBoy777 -- we are happy with your name as is.  But if you really want to change your user name to better reflect your current focus, you could take a cue from Miss @B&B Happy goats and try Happy Goat owner or something like that.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 19, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I agree with Mr. @CntryBoy777 -- we are happy with your name as is.  But if you really want to change your user name to better reflect your current focus, you could take a cue from Miss @B&B Happy goats and try Happy Goat owner or something like that.


Or maybe Goats really? My husband also said that when I told him I was getting goats in two days? 😳
I probably won't change it? Reminds me of where I started.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 19, 2020)

The hay bags I bought are working great for Fancy and Ozzy. The kids though aren't doing so well with the bag. They prefer to only eat the soft pieces of hay still. Much smaller goats. So back to them wasting hay that I toss over the fence for my horse to eat on pasture. Oh well. We do what works for them.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 19, 2020)

I collect old Dog ornaments. This was my grandparents and my Dad was a baby so it’s over 70 years old. I have others but this is the oldest.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 20, 2020)

My Mom came yesterday for a visit. First time she met Levi and Pearl. My Dogs and Cat love when Granny comes and mob her. She left here covered in dog hair and dirt. 
I had the worst sleep ever! A mosquito woke me up buzzing around my ears. Bit my finger so I had to pry my wedding rings off my swollen finger and sat waiting for my chance to kill the pest. No such luck! Then I turned off the light and was almost sleeping 😴 a Fox then started yipping so I was awake again! 
My allergies are terrible today too. 
Oh well. Here’s pictures of Granny yesterday.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 20, 2020)

Introduced all the goats. Definitely still keeping separated but were out foraging today. Only got mean at the end. Actually Ozzy and Levi played together. Fancy got real bossy at the end. 
Levi and Pearl ate grass today. Did like the two bigger goats..❤️👏


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 20, 2020)

When ya do put them together they will have to workout the hierarchy in the herd and even after that they will butt heads....we had our 3 together from day 1 and they never stopped.....I would step in sometimes and squelch it and I'd tell em...I know ya have to work things out the "goat way", but ya can wait til I'm not around....  ...it does take some getting use to, but they will continue to do so...I understand if there is serious confrontation going on, but ya may can put them together to workout the chain of command....most is just play and as the younger matures, if put together, the clashes may not be as harsh as when they do mature........looks like your mom was very Welcomed by ALL....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> When ya do put them together they will have to workout the hierarchy in the herd and even after that they will butt heads....we had our 3 together from day 1 and they never stopped.....I would step in sometimes and squelch it and I'd tell em...I know ya have to work things out the "goat way", but ya can wait til I'm not around....  ...it does take some getting use to, but they will continue to do so...I understand if there is serious confrontation going on, but ya may can put them together to workout the chain of command....most is just play and as the younger matures, if put together, the clashes may not be as harsh as when they do mature........looks like your mom was very Welcomed by ALL....


Yes. I know they will have to work things out before things are settled. Although yesterday was better than expected. Still waiting for Levi to lose his sack and then I'll put them together more. I know Fancy will be the boss goat because she is Bossy with Ozzy too. I'm glad I had them out together yesterday it was easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

When I had the other two Does I tried getting them with Ozzy and Fancy but that wasn't good. I think my two goats sensed their fear and brutally attacked them. I'm glad yesterday wasn't anything like that. Pearl was safe. Fancy and Ozzy never bothered with her at all. 
I'm disappointed this year that my Cherry and Apple tree are not doing great. I'm thinking they winter killed a bit because they they only have a few leaves. My other Apple tree is doing as it should. 👍


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

Something happened to our gas line on Friday so I have been having to heat water on the stove to bath, do dishes etc. You don't realize how you appreciate the convenience until you lose it..It should be fixed tomorrow  Reminds me of when our well went and we had zero water. Had to use a big tank outside. The first week though we had to haul water ourselves till we decided on what company we were going to use to put in a new well. That wasn't a fun time.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 21, 2020)

Having to catch rainwater to use before, I understand water issues and it can certainly "jump" to the top of the priority list....when bad storms are headed our way we catch water in jugs, pans, and 5gal drinking coolers....also fill the tub for flushing water.....but, that only works when ya have a "heads up"....things can happen in a flash and it certainly is no fun....hope ya get the tank replaced or fixed soon....heating on a stove isn't fun at all....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Having to catch rainwater to use before, I understand water issues and it can certainly "jump" to the top of the priority list....when bad storms are headed our way we catch water in jugs, pans, and 5gal drinking coolers....also fill the tub for flushing water.....but, that only works when ya have a "heads up"....things can happen in a flash and it certainly is no fun....hope ya get the tank replaced or fixed soon....heating on a stove isn't fun at all....


When our well went it was spring with snow still on the ground. 
I have a rain barrel that I water my plants and goats from. 👍
It's something to do with the natural gas line or something? Not here on my property though. Although the gas had to be shut off and should be fixed Tomorrow morning they think? At first I thought we didn't pay our gas bill...


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

I much rather the gas off than the power though..I hate when the power goes out around here due to storms. Can't do much without power.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeh....here..the power is very important this time of year....had a realfeel temp of 102 yesterday and spose to be in that range for many days now....gotta have the AC....and Joyce goes "stir crazy" without the tv on in tbe background....as far as she is concerned...."silence" is not golden....  ...the sounds of ciacadas, crickets, and croaking frogs really disturbs her.....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....here..the power is very important this time of year....had a realfeel temp of 102 yesterday and spose to be in that range for many days now....gotta have the AC....and Joyce goes "stir crazy" without the tv on in tbe background....as far as she is concerned...."silence" is not golden....  ...the sounds of ciacadas, crickets, and croaking frogs really disturbs her.....


I bet power is very important. I can't imagine living in that heat and humidity. I like watching TV myself but during the day and some evenings I love the sounds of nature. All the birds singing, frogs croaking and the fire pit crackling. I just can't stand the buzzing of mosquitoes in my ear!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Silence can be over rated lol. I don't get much of it and have no clue how to deal with it. Of course my animals are noisy and talk non stop they are as bad as the kids when they see me. Lol but the few times its been absolutely quite. I have to have a radio. The outside noise is pretty but when your use to it be loud it can be refreshing but only for so long.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Silence can be over rated lol. I don't get much of it and have no clue how to deal with it. Of course my animals are noisy and talk non stop they are as bad as the kids when they see me. Lol but the few times its been absolutely quite. I have to have a radio. The outside noise is pretty but when your use to it be loud it can be refreshing but only for so long.


I can honestly say I don't miss the nonstop Quacks from my Call duck hens. I do miss the morning crow from my Rooster. I understand you.. some days the silence is depressing. I am a homebody so I get cabin fever sometimes. Yesterday my husband took me for ice cream and a long drive. I really enjoyed yesterday.❤️
Sometimes I just need the silence..😀


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 21, 2020)

I love the quiet. I like to sit outside in the morning with my coffee and listen to the birdsong and horses munching hay. Then along comes the dogs, so thrilled to sit with me and pant. Our BMD pants like an idling semi. Not so peaceful then, haha.

Chickens  really, you're right about not appreciating conveniences until we don't have them. We lived in a little cabin out in the sticks when we were first married, and shared a well with our landlords. The well got 3 GPM on a generous day. Every fall it would dry up enough that we'd have to haul water from town. It must have scarred me deeply, because 40 years later I still am thankful every time I turn a faucet on and water comes out!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I love the quiet. I like to sit outside in the morning with my coffee and listen to the birdsong and horses munching hay. Then along comes the dogs, so thrilled to sit with me and pant. Our BMD pants like an idling semi. Not so peaceful then, haha.
> 
> Chickens  really, you're right about not appreciating conveniences until we don't have them. We lived in a little cabin out in the sticks when we were first married, and shared a well with our landlords. The well got 3 GPM on a generous day. Every fall it would dry up enough that we'd have to haul water from town. It must have scarred me deeply, because 40 years later I still am thankful every time I turn a faucet on and water comes out!


You can call me Shannon 
I understand you. I appreciate everything when it's working and always get reminders of how easy we actually have it when things go out of service. 
Silence is peaceful. I love hearing birds, dogs, horses , goats etc. My Sons think blasting music outside is great! I get restless and can't stand it. I love sitting outside with my old Man by the fire and listening to nothing but the fire and my animals walking around in the darkness. ❤️👍


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 21, 2020)

Sounds like me. Occasionally at my big job there will be people working on some construction project for the owners and they almost always play music up loud. Totally shatters the enjoyment of working in quiet, thinking my own thoughts.
We like to sit outside around the firepit also. I was excited for last night, being the first one of the year for us, but a little rain shower moved in and stayed for a couple of hours, so maybe tonight we can do it.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Sounds like me. Occasionally at my big job there will be people working on some construction project for the owners and they almost always play music up loud. Totally shatters the enjoyment of working in quiet, thinking my own thoughts.
> We like to sit outside around the firepit also. I was excited for last night, being the first one of the year for us, but a little rain shower moved in and stayed for a couple of hours, so maybe tonight we can do it.


Awesome! Tonight we are planning my first evening fire pit too. I have a couple of flame changer colour packages to try too! I am excited. Happy Father’s Day to everyone’s old man... ! ❤😁


----------



## TwoCrows (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey Shannon!  It's going to take a while for me to look through 26 pages what with my dial-up type internet connection speed,  😆 but your critters are adorable! Nice introduction as well. 😊 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

TwoCrows said:


> Hey Shannon!  It's going to take a while for me to look through 26 pages what with my dial-up type internet connection speed,  😆 but your critters are adorable! Nice introduction as well. 😊 Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Leyla..
Keep reading if you are interested and this is where I am now. ❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

My Poppy is blooming! ❤️
Also who doesn’t like lilacs?


----------



## chickens really (Jun 22, 2020)

Never a dull moment here! 
Yesterday I thought I had secured Wilson to his tie out. Nope! He wasn’t tied and him and Bindi took that opportunity to tour the country side. Gone for about 2 hours or more. We went driving around looking for them. Headed back home and on the road we saw them. Stopped the Jeep and I got Wilson to jump into the back hatch. They both had been swimming in ponds. Wilson was green and had rose bush stuck all over his body. I was so mad at them. Bad dogs. Wilson is 10 1/2 years old and suffers from his shoulder injury. He can barely walk today.  
I can just imagine how hilarious they looked playing in the pond!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 22, 2020)

Sorry I had to laugh at the dog getting in the pond, Lilly and Winston rolled in poo this morning and got a outside shower...they are not at all happy drying off on the porch 😊


----------



## chickens really (Jun 22, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sorry I had to laugh at the dog getting in the pond, Lilly and Winston rolled in poo this morning and got a outside shower...they are not at all happy drying off on the porch 😊


Funny..😂😁 Dogs definitely keep us on our toes. Mine love rolling in horse poo and if they find coyote poo it's a free for all on who can get the most poop on them!   When I first got the goats Bindi liked rolling in the goats poop and had goat berries stuck to her chest hairs. Now she decided she likes eating goat berries instead. 😜😀🤣


----------



## chickens really (Jun 22, 2020)

Saturday my husband was going to mow the lawn. He knows where Bindi's timeout tie is but of course ran it over anyways. Bindi only gets tied up a few hours to reinforce the rule of not wandering or stealing from the neighbors 😀👍😳
Now he needs a new belt because he burnt that one out being its a cable tie out.   
I'm making a rope tie out today..👍


----------



## chickens really (Jun 22, 2020)

Blue Bells, Poppy and Teddy today. ❤️


----------



## chickens really (Jun 23, 2020)

Good morning everyone   
My Cat brought me a gift this morning. The lower portion of a squirrel  ..
At least she left it in the flowerbed and not at the front door. I swear she is a Ninja in a cat suit. 
Still waiting for Levi to drop his dingle dangles. Definitely should be soon I'm thinking. I had everyone out together yesterday and it was so funny to watch Pearl sneak up behind Fancy to sniff her and when Fancy would turn around, Pearl would take off bucking and jumping.
I'm still waiting for my Husband and Sons to begin the goats pen. He talks about it enough. He must be waiting for me to start ranting because that's the only time he really will do anything I need done. I'm tempted to start putting in the posts myself.. He tells me I'd make a great Forman
My Son says I'm a small tree with a big shadow. None of them like when I lose my temper. 🤠
Poor old Wilson is still sore today from his tour. Hardly can get up and walking pretty slow still. One good thing is he has no desire to run off with Bindi. 😁
The gas is back on so I had a nice bubble bath last night.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 23, 2020)

Shannon, I've discovered that starting a project I'm not qualified for will get action on dh's part. He's a little OCD and can't stand things that aren't square plumb and level.   😄


----------



## chickens really (Jun 23, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Shannon, I've discovered that starting a project I'm not qualified for will get action on dh's part. He's a little OCD and can't stand things that aren't square plumb and level.   😄


That's exactly like my husband. Everything he does is spot on and perfectly square. I on the other hand look at something I do and say it's good enough! 😜😀..My chicken coop/Goat house he did is fantastic. He even built all the doors himself.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 23, 2020)

My friend I met selling Ducklings to her a few years ago contacted me this morning asking me what breeds of goats I have and what are good pets? 
Got me thinking about my herd. 
Fancy is a Fainting goat.
Ozzy is a Fainting goat/Nigerian Dwarf
Levi is Pigmy or Nigerian Dwarf/Pigmy. Heavy on the Pigmy I believe.
Pearl is Alpine/Boaer/Pigmy or something? 
I told her all goats are fantastic and to just get what she likes. 
I set out wanting ND goats and ended up with no pure ND and have the best little goats in the world for me!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 23, 2020)

Bahahaha!   
My husband told me I don't need to cook supper tonight! I actually was excited till he told me he tossed the squirrel remains in the burning barrel and tonight were having BBQ squirrel arse!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 23, 2020)

Got Levi and Pearl in the goat yard with Fancy and Ozzy. Only Ozzy was happy and played. Actually playing not aggressive at all. Fancy stayed up high watching. Levi and Pearl are running and playing on the toys..❤️🐐🐐🐐👍🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 23, 2020)

To me here in north central Alberta it's hot here today! 27C and holy smokes I'm sweating! You people in Florida and southern US I don't know how you survive the heat?   
Baby goats started bawling and hightailed back to their pen it's so hot!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 24, 2020)

chickens really said:


> To me here in north central Alberta it's hot here today! 27C and holy smokes I'm sweating! You people in Florida and southern US I don't know how you survive the heat?



We Southerners don't know how you Northerners put up with the cold of winter, so I guess it all evens out.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 24, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> We Southerners don't know how you Northerners put up with the cold of winter, so I guess it all evens out.


Understandable! 
January 14, 2020 
My sons dog all dressed up for a pee outside


----------



## chickens really (Jun 25, 2020)

Pearl is 12 weeks old now. My Son is home tomorrow so I'll get him to hold her so I can vaccinate her. Hard to believe I've already had her a month.   
Her and Levi sure love eating grass finally. I don't leave them out for too long though incase it upsets their stomachs. 
Still nothing happening to the goat pen. My Son said he will but in the posts tomorrow for me.  I am getting a bit frustrated about it now. I sure wish I was able to do all this myself.
I remembered to get myself mosquito spray that has no deet in it. I can't use the stuff with deet. Today I will cut out all the suckers from around the lilac trees in front of the goat Coop 😀. Finally I can do all the weeding and won't get eaten alive by mosquitos..


----------



## chickens really (Jun 25, 2020)

Let Wilson and the other two big dogs out after their breakfast nap. Bindi was trying to get Wilson to leave again.   He almost went with her too! There I was running in my flip flops yelling at Wilson. 😳😁😜
Bugger will need his bad boy leash to go in and out of the basement again..


----------



## chickens really (Jun 26, 2020)

A couple of years ago I planted a native shrub I dug up and transplanted in front of what used to be my Ducks pen. Now is the goats pen. Ozzy and Fancy have munched it pretty good. I chase them off it but quickly they run over, grab a mouthful and tear off again. Goats are smart because they actually look at me and then grab and run.   
I got the lilac cleaned up yesterday and a bunch of weeding. The gods are against me today as far as getting the goat pen started. Supposed to be raining here until Sunday
I'll look on the bright side though. The ground should be softer for digging post holes!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 26, 2020)

My Sons Poodle is Hilarious. He baths her, sleeps with her and babies her. She is a very sweet little girl with a wild streak though. When I let her outside with me and Lucy during the day I let her be a dog. She eats goat berries, grass, rolls in poop and her favourite thing to do is dig holes in sand and roll in it. I laugh as she gets all dirty and tears around the yard. 
My Son will get mad at me and her for letting her be a dog. 
I definitely don't treat any dogs as Foo-Foo and don't baby them either. All dogs want and need is to act like a dog. He is 25 and if he wants her clean all the time he should move to the city. 🤣👍🤠
She also loves walking through deep puddles and carrying rocks. She picks up rocks and brings them to me. Lucy showed her that trick. Almost everyday Lucy puts a Rock in the middle of my bed.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 26, 2020)

You can bring a city Boy to the country but you can't take the city out of them! My Son is too busy to fence today. My Husband is off work and suddenly has other more important things to do! 
I'm going to ask my young Farrier if he will put in the posts? I'd rather pay him than kill my husband and Son off! 
Rain is delayed till tomorrow. 👍🤠
I have also went on strike from cooking and cleaning! 👍🤠😂😜


----------



## chickens really (Jun 27, 2020)

Good morning everyone..
My fence got started yesterday evening. 🤠👍 I had to get mad as usual although I am glad it's getting started.   
Today my husband says he should have most of it finished and will work on it even in the rain because he can't take my complaining another day ..My strike was short lived so I'm back to having to cook and clean.
A Robin has built a nest in a tree along the stairs that lead down to the walkout basement and fire pit area. Now I'm concerned because I know once the babies leave the nest my Cat will be killing the babies off. Or One of the dogs will if the babies remain on the ground too long. 
Years ago Wilson brought me a baby chipping sparrow for me to fix. He kept pushing it with his nose trying to get its peeper to work. I wasn't impressed at all. 
I had another crappy sleep with a mosquito in my room. I look like a dot to dot this morning. I don't understand why 3 adult Men have to stand with the screen door wide open talking before they go outside? I'm constantly telling them to close the door because they are letting in the Mosquitos!!!
I have a bad reaction to mosquito bites. I swell up with big welts. 
Last summer we went to a friends weiner roast and holy smokes my face swelled up around my forehead and nose! I had to stay home for about 5 days before the swelling was gone. I don't spend too much time outside during the peak times the mosquito are thick.
Yesterday my son comes home and the dogs always run along side of the vehicle as you come up the driveway. He knows better than to slow down or stop because they will not get out of the way or will cross in front of the vehicle. He clipped Bindi and I almost fainted! Thank god she didn't get hurt. ❤️🐶
I don't understand why he slowed down to a walk when he knows what could happen. Of course he blames Bindi and and I blame him..


----------



## chickens really (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm excited to have all the posts in the ground today..  
my husband has plans to redo the front of the big goat yard with the same post and rails plus wire top design. The one that is up was slapped together quickly so my goats could be outside during the day. My oldest Son is going to build the gate for me if my husband doesn't get to persnickety about it.  Watching him work on something is painful because everything has to be perfect and straight. He moved a post because it was off by 1inch so redug the hole over.
I must say everything looks great so far. 
I'm not sure if he will be doing the rails today because I'm scared to ask him incase he blasts me! 😳😬


----------



## chickens really (Jun 28, 2020)

I said happy wife, happy life to my husband yesterday. 
He said "Happy Wife, Dad can't go Fishing "..


----------



## chickens really (Jun 28, 2020)

A mouse in the goat Coop. 
My Coop is built like Fort Knox so mice generally can't get in unless the big doors are left open during the day. Plus when I had chickens in the Coop they devoured the trapped little beasts. 
This morning between the screen door and the main door was a mouse and holy smokes he jumped close to my foot and took off like a bat out of hell. I'll put a mouse trap outside or hope Alley catches Mr. Jingles soon.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 29, 2020)

My fence is almost finished. 
I just need the wire attached to the top portion and a gate.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 29, 2020)

Hilarious story! Bahahaha 
Yesterday it was a bit showery here. I had Fancy and Ozzy out in the goat yard and Levi tied out with Pearl loose with him. I had to run to town so my husband said he'd watch the goats while he built the fence. My oldest son was here to and outside with the dogs. Sounded easy enough so I left the goats as they were and went to town...🤠🚙
While I was gone it started raining and then poured. My Son and Husband got the two little goats into their house but didn't realize Fancy and Ozzy are not that easy. My Son ran to put the dogs away. All 5 dogs got soaked. 🤣 Plus my Son so he was in the house changing into dry clothes and my husband was trying to put Fancy and Ozzy in. Jeepers he opened the gate and the two goats took off like deer. It's pouring rain and my husband is out there chasing goats . He was able to get Fancy easily but Ozzy wasn't ready to listen. My Son hadn't gotten his dry pants on yet so ran out in the pouring rain in his underwear and t-shirt. 😜
He almost had Ozzy but he bunted him and took off running into the pasture. My Husband had to go into the pasture and chased him back. Finally got Ozzy cornered and was able to drag him to his pen! 
Holy smokes I laughed because they asked me how I get the goats in the pen? They only got them both back into the goat yard after all that running.
I showed them how easy it is to put the goats in the pen. I got a container with a handful of goat feed and shook it a little as I opened the gate and my sweet little goats ran out and straight into there pen. Viola! The look on their faces was priceless 😂👍❤️🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh my goodness I just remembered that I have to vaccinate Pearl! 
I better get her done today. I'll hold her and do her myself. 🤠🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jun 29, 2020)

My Kids are out enjoying the fence.  
I blocked the gate hole.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 30, 2020)

I remembered to vaccinate Pearl yesterday...👍🐐❤
She didn't even notice I had done anything. I had my Son hold her. I told him to hold her arms and legs down so she couldn't Buck away!   
Reminded us of him telling me his girlfriend kicks her back legs in her sleep!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 30, 2020)

Does she have more than 1 pair of legs??.....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 30, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Does she have more than 1 pair of legs??.....


I didn't know she has front legs..


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 30, 2020)

That's a nice fence! Glad you were able to stay clothed for the process, the mosquitoes would have had a field day!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 30, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> That's a nice fence! Glad you were able to stay clothed for the process, the mosquitoes would have had a field day!


Thanks..😜
We are going to price out pressure treated lattice and possibly use that for the top portion of the fence? Hopefully it's a go! 
The Mosquitos are horrible here! In the evening there are clouds of the Buggers. 😕


----------



## chickens really (Jun 30, 2020)

I hope by fall I can house all the goats over winter in the same goat Coop. ..I don't know if Fancy is a space sharing type though? I definitely don't need her getting one of the smaller goats cornered and hurting them.
She is fine on pasture but definitely Bossy and mean around the yard. ..Ozzy just does his own thing or plays with Levi.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 1, 2020)

Holy smokes I might be getting another baby Doe as trade for my other chicken coop. 
Will be from my friends I got Fancy and Ozzy from and a cross breed goat. 
Just waiting for my Pal to decide if he wants to do the trade or just pay me cash for the Coop? 
I hope he agrees to the trade.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 1, 2020)

They are possibly willing to trade a wether baby only for the Coop? I don't care. I'm not breeding goats. ❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jul 1, 2020)

It’s Canada Day here today. 🇨🇦
Idiots are setting off fireworks during the day. 🤷‍♀️. My 3 brave dogs! 
Must be someone shooting at them! 😳..I own brave dogs. ❤


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 1, 2020)

Gabbie is inside and gets in the window all bristled up and barking....guess people are bored in the area and getting a jump on 4th fireworks here...started last weekend.....she does the same for thunder.....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 1, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Gabbie is inside and gets in the window all bristled up and barking....guess people are bored in the area and getting a jump on 4th fireworks here...started last weekend.....she does the same for thunder.....


Yes! Here too! Finn also is terrified of thunderstorms. 😯. Poor dogs ❤️😘


----------



## chickens really (Jul 2, 2020)

Jeepers. Yesterday it was raining and I went out to lock up the big dogs for supper time. I had on my cheap flip flops and slipped on the wet porch. Fell down the stairs on my back! 😳 I can hardly move today. 😩😭🤕
Holy smokes I feel awful today.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 2, 2020)

....sure hope ya get to feeling better....


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 2, 2020)

Yikes!  I hate falling.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 2, 2020)

Glad you didn't  break anything, ...flip flops on a wet slick surface, yep...that sure hurts   
Hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 2, 2020)

Throw those cheap flipflops away and next time wear your flipflops with the suction cups!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone..
I know I have to get rid of my cheap flip flops. I can't believe how painful it is falling down stairs. 
I scraped my back and bruised my ribs. Yikes it's awful. 
Hopefully it gets better soon..I definitely can't sleep very good. Not that I sleep good anyways. When your young you can fall and get back up running in seconds. At 48 I'm pretty much hooped for awhile 
Chores still have to be done twice a day. Having a bath last night was a challenge. I'll be showering for awhile.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 3, 2020)

Levi and Pearl are beginning to look fat. 
I'm cutting back on the amount of bagged feed I give them. Definitely think I was giving too much by the size of their bellys. I'm going to put out a measuring cup in the feed bag and then I'll always know what I gave them. 🤔👍😂


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 3, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Levi and Pearl are beginning to look fat.
> I'm cutting back on the amount of bagged feed I give them. Definitely think I was giving too much by the size of their bellys. I'm going to put out a measuring cup in the feed bag and then I'll always know what I gave them. 🤔👍😂


That's  what I did this spring...they are almost back to perfect looking weight now, ...and I put a feeding chart on the wall over the feed so anybody can feed the animals if I am unable to.....
Hope your back is back to normal shortly , and  your flip flops become wall art, lol


----------



## chickens really (Jul 3, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> That's  what I did this spring...they are almost back to perfect looking weight now, ...and I put a feeding chart on the wall over the feed so anybody can feed the animals if I am unable to.....
> Hope your back is back to normal shortly , and  your flip flops become wall art, lol


They are going to be in the weekly dump trip tomorrow. 
I will make a chart today. Great advice. 👍
I sure hope my back gets better soon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 3, 2020)

chickens really said:


> They are going to be in the weekly dump trip tomorrow.
> I will make a chart today. Great advice. 👍
> I sure hope my back gets better soon.


Spray paint them a funky color and hang them on the porch as a decorative  reminder


----------



## chickens really (Jul 4, 2020)

Good morning everyone...
Yesterday I went to the pharmacy and got some back pain meds and some cream for my sore back. 
Maybe I bought suppositories instead?  Darn pills don't really work and the cream lasts 20 minutes. Whoopdy do!
My little goats are definitely wanting to come out of the goat yards but I can't handle them with this srewed up back. Good thing I have the goat yards for them. 
Raining here again. I'd give anything for a few weeks without rain...

Saw a terrible accident yesterday afternoon. Constantly accidents happen there. Two trucks were smashed and one was on its side. It's a range road turn off onto the hiway. Definitely something has to be changed there before more people are killed and injured. Must of just happened because one guy was laying in the ditch and the other was still trapped in the flipped truck. Ambulance took one guy and stars air ambulance came for the other one. I sure hope the people are going to be okay.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 4, 2020)

Sorry your back is still out of whack Shannon. Boo to back pain!  
I messed my back up about 40 years ago lifting something heavy wrong.
It became a recurring issue, and I didn't get relief until I saw an excellent chiropractor about 20 years later. I saw a few not excellent chiros, so they are definitely not all good at what they do. I've been pretty good ever since.
Other body parts are crap, but the back- not too bad!

That accident sounds awful. Make sure you are watchful at that intersection


----------



## chickens really (Jul 4, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Sorry your back is still out of whack Shannon. Boo to back pain!
> I messed my back up about 40 years ago lifting something heavy wrong.
> It became a recurring issue, and I didn't get relief until I saw an excellent chiropractor about 20 years later. I saw a few not excellent chiros, so they are definitely not all good at what they do. I've been pretty good ever since.
> Other body parts are crap, but the back- not too bad!
> ...


Yes. Back pain is awful. I hope I don't need further treatment once this heals.   
That intersection is scary. Since we have moved her 6 years ago there must have been 100 accidents? Some casualties. 😳🤕


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 4, 2020)

It has been my experience that muscle relaxers work much better than pain meds because a fall like that causes muscle spasms and the nerves are irritated by the spasms....if ya can relax the muscles some and ease the spasms, aspirin will take care of the pain....if ya don't have any or don't want a perscription some wine, beer, or mixed drinks will do the trick....it does have medicinal purposes....even the Apostle Paul stated it....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 5, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It has been my experience that muscle relaxers work much better than pain meds because a fall like that causes muscle spasms and the nerves are irritated by the spasms....if ya can relax the muscles some and ease the spasms, aspirin will take care of the pain....if ya don't have any or don't want a perscription some wine, beer, or mixed drinks will do the trick....it does have medicinal purposes....even the Apostle Paul stated it....


The stuff I got is Motrin (Ibuprofen and a muscle relaxer). Definitely was having spasms without the meds. Might have to take myself to the vet. I'm producing way too much phlegm, so I think I might have mild pneumonia? I also think I might have cracked my ribs or something?  
To top it all off my Dearest, sweetheart Husband the happy fisherman got an impaired driving charge last night! 
He was still in his boat. My Son had to go get the Van and boat at 11:00 from the lake and bring them home. Then I had to go with my Son back to the lake to get his vehicle. I never got to sleep till 4:00 this morning.
I'm so mad at my Husband I could scream!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 6, 2020)

I have little bird houses around my property and two of them have been taken over by Bumble Bees 🐝 
I'll have to wait and clean them out in the fall.
I went back to the pharmacy yesterday morning and got more meds. He gave me a mucus and phlegm syrup and some Tylenol for pain. I'm still taking the other stuff also. I haven't spiked a fever so I don't have pneumonia yet. Between back pain and menopause I'm not sleeping to good. Either a hot flash wakes me or my back does. 

Levi still has his sack so I hope it falls off soon. It definitely is shrivelled up. Yesterday I had sat outside with the goats and Levi walked up to the fence to visit Ozzy. He walked all stiff legged sort of rocking back and forth. Then he jumped and bunted Ozzy through the fence. ..He reminded me of how a Cowboy walks in westerns..


----------



## chickens really (Jul 6, 2020)

I wonder what the people next door think of my animals each morning? 
It used to be my Rooster crowing at 4:00 in the morning and my Call Hens yapping nonstop. 
Now I have goats. Pearl gets yelling Mummmm! Mahhhhh! At 7:00 each morning and continues to get louder by 8:00. She demands her breakfast but I make them wait. 
The people next door have 3 dogs and they bark steady. So I don't mind my animals being a little noisy in the mornings. 👍🤠❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jul 6, 2020)

Jeepers...I have to come up with a different plan for a hay feeder for my goats. The hay bag concept works great but Ozzy destroyed the bag.   It's all shredded to pieces. Back to hanging up the hay net till I come up with a better plan...


----------



## chickens really (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm up early 
My husband almost has my gate built. I can't wait to take a picture of it and show you. 🤠
My husband wasn't Beer in hand either. Pepsi was though. 👍

My Peonies are blooming and soon my Lilies will be. I'll get a picture of them today. Finally my tomato and the pepper plant are blooming too. So we will have something off the plants. 
I have to find out if the farmers market is going to be still available in the little hamlet not to far from me. It's usually every Thursday afternoon. 
This covid has definitely changed everyone's lives. 
Oh I forgot to tell you all the other morning when I ran to the pharmacy there was another injury accident at that intersection so I had to take a detour to town. I don't understand why nothing has been done? I guess more people have to die and get injured before they will do anything? 🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️...


----------



## chickens really (Jul 7, 2020)

Yesterday Levi discovered he could crawl under the mesh/chainlink fence into the goat yard with Ozzy and Fancy. I heard Pearl bawling and wasn't her usual cry either. I walked over and see Levi on the other side playing with Ozzy. Pearl came running to me. I had to call Levi back and the little bugger scooted back under the fence so I locked them in the Coop pen. Then with my limited mobility and lack of fence repair I put my out door Chicken Roost on its side to block the floppy fencing and tied it on with a bindertwine.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 7, 2020)

Miss @chickens really,

I am really curious about why that intersection is so dangerous.  If you don't mind, do you think you could take a snippet of that intersection as viewed on Google Earth and post it here?  Please don't take a large snippet -- I don't want it large enough for others to easily figure out where you reside.  I want to protect you from the crazies.  (Some people on this forum would include me in that group!)  I am just trying to understand what about that intersection is so dangerous.

Also, how is your back doing?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## chickens really (Jul 7, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @chickens really,
> 
> I am really curious about why that intersection is so dangerous.  If you don't mind, do you think you could take a snippet of that intersection as viewed on Google Earth and post it here?  Please don't take a large snippet -- I don't want it large enough for others to easily figure out where you reside.  I want to protect you from the crazies.  (Some people on this forum would include me in that group!)  I am just trying to understand what about that intersection is so dangerous.
> 
> ...


Okay I'll try and do that. I'm not savvy with my skills as far as my phone goes. 😜
It's sort of an over pass but not really? It's very hilly here so that intersection and the hiway has a downhill slope heading west and an uphill slope heading east. Double lane hiway. I will try to get a Google earth picture for you though. 
My back isn't too good unfortunately although the pain finally is going away with the medication I'm using so I must be healing? Thanks for asking. 👍


----------



## chickens really (Jul 7, 2020)

@Senile_Texas_Aggie 
Here is the picture. I am amazed that I was able to get this by myself! 👏😆


----------



## chickens really (Jul 7, 2020)

No need to protect me from the crazies! Truth be told I'm crazy as is my family  
I don't think to many people will try to find me..😝😜


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 7, 2020)

That intersection is quite scary from the birds eye view...sure wouldn't  like to have to cross it daily...😳


----------



## chickens really (Jul 7, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> That intersection is quite scary from the birds eye view...sure wouldn't  like to have to cross it daily...😳


Yes. I'm lucky I never have to cross it too often when I'm driving. 👍


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jul 7, 2020)

chickens really said:


> @Senile_Texas_Aggie
> Here is the picture. I am amazed that I was able to get this by myself! 👏😆View attachment 75844


Over here in the mountains, we have quite a few intersections like this onto our highway but most of our highways are wind-y. So you cant see to far out. Alot of people (mostly out of towners) have lost their lives trying to pull out into traffic that's going 75 MPH. The counties solution has been putting stoplights in. Which backs up the only way in and out of town but there have been less casualties this year.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 7, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> Over here in the mountains, we have quite a few intersections like this onto our highway but most of our highways are wind-y. So you cant see to far out. Alot of people (mostly out of towners) have lost their lives trying to pull out into traffic that's going 75 MPH. The counties solution has been putting stoplights in. Which backs up the only way in and out of town but there have been less casualties this year.


At least it's helping to keep people safe. This intersection needs to be changed.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 7, 2020)

Sorry you are still hurting. If you cracked your ribs it will take about 3 weeks to start getting back to normal. At least that's how long it takes me. I've cracked the same ribs 3 times. Twice from jumping on a horse bareback and running into the withers, and once from pruning with my loppers and bracing one of the handles against my body. 
I have never been accused of genius.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 7, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Sorry you are still hurting. If you cracked your ribs it will take about 3 weeks to start getting back to normal. At least that's how long it takes me. I've cracked the same ribs 3 times. Twice from jumping on a horse bareback and running into the withers, and once from pruning with my loppers and bracing one of the handles against my body.
> I have never been accused of genius.


Yikes. I think I did crack my back ribs because I feel them sort of crunching sometimes.
I definitely understand your pain. ❤️


----------



## chickens really (Jul 7, 2020)

My Peonies and a pot of flowers. 
Plus a garter snake skin I found yesterday on my lawn. 
I wonder how many of those I need to make snakeskin boots?


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 7, 2020)

The flowers are beautiful!
 I moved my peony from the front garden bed of the house, out to the perennial "friendship" bed (plants gifted from friends and family from divisions) in front of the veg garden. 
Peonies are pretty, but mostly annoying, depending on the amount of petals they have combined with the amount of rain that falls, and how OCD you are of course  . Mine was always drooping down over the other flowers, so I dug it up this spring and plopped it in a hole in that other bed. It already had buds, and I thought for sure it would be shocked into not blooming, or maybe even die. But I told it that it was on it's own now, so suck it up. That goofy plant just stuck it's tongue out at me and thrived *and* bloomed!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 7, 2020)

That reminds me of an incident waayy back in time...around '78....I had bought a house....$22,500.....  my Mom gave me 2 dwarf cherry tress to plant and I put them in the storage room in the carport....with working and a newborn I never had time to set them out....of course there were calls from Mom about the new granddaughter....and to ask about the trees....well, wouldn't ya know she had to come visit, so I had to run out in the yard, dig a couple of holes and put the trees in....I told em to live or die...I didn't care which.....they never produced edible cherries, but was still living, blooming, and producing fruit 20yrs later when I sold the house.....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 8, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> The flowers are beautiful!
> I moved my peony from the front garden bed of the house, out to the perennial "friendship" bed (plants gifted from friends and family from divisions) in front of the veg garden.
> Peonies are pretty, but mostly annoying, depending on the amount of petals they have combined with the amount of rain that falls, and how OCD you are of course  . Mine was always drooping down over the other flowers, so I dug it up this spring and plopped it in a hole in that other bed. It already had buds, and I thought for sure it would be shocked into not blooming, or maybe even die. But I told it that it was on it's own now, so suck it up. That goofy plant just stuck it's tongue out at me and thrived *and* bloomed!


I know! They are the most annoying plant. I keep tying up the flowers because my peony ring is too small and forgot to buy a bigger one. The ants are always on them too. The petals can be a mess but I try to get the spent flowers cut off before they fall off. Once it's finished blooming I trim it back so it just looks like a small shrub and then my Lily's bloom and become the focal point. There are two others that I want to move. They are under a shrub/bush and just there laying on the ground.   I can't figure out a good spot to put them either? I have tried to give them away but so far no one wants them because of how messy and how much the ants enjoy them. Maybe I should gift them like how you became a proud owner of a peony! 🤠😂😜
I had a light pink one in the city at our old house and was so happy to be moving because I was sick of peonies. Bought this place and ended up with three of the buggers!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 8, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> That reminds me of an incident waayy back in time...around '78....I had bought a house....$22,500.....  my Mom gave me 2 dwarf cherry tress to plant and I put them in the storage room in the carport....with working and a newborn I never had time to set them out....of course there were calls from Mom about the new granddaughter....and to ask about the trees....well, wouldn't ya know she had to come visit, so I had to run out in the yard, dig a couple of holes and put the trees in....I told em to live or die...I didn't care which.....they never produced edible cherries, but was still living, blooming, and producing fruit 20yrs later when I sold the house.....


That's awesome..
So funny how our Mothers get us moving fast even though we are and were adults!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 8, 2020)

My gate is finished and all that needs to be done is the lattice top. Storms rolled in so that has to wait till a sunny day. I didn't get a picture yet. I will today. Instead of putting a gate latch on I decided that I wanted only a chain and carabiner to close it. Latches in my opinion don't work well with livestock fences. I have chains or rope on all my gates.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 8, 2020)

Ever since Canada 🇨🇦 Day and then Independence Day celebrations of fireworks Finn stays on the porch most of the time. He is terrified of fireworks, thunder and gun shots. He also is not fond of the howls from Coyotes either. He begins to salivate and cowers at the front door. One day my Sons were setting up cans to shoot with the pellet gun. Finn was so scared he went into the bush and hid. He didn't come out till I got home. He is a real softy but a great protector of what he thinks he should be protecting. He loved my Birds. Now he loves the goats. ❤️ Also his buddy is Teddy our mini horse. Finn is almost as tall as Teddy..😁
I hope he gets over his anxiety soon and gets off the porch to do his regular job. 👍❤️🐶


----------



## chickens really (Jul 8, 2020)

Finn and his buddy Teddy. Bindi with her Bunny she stole from the kids next door. 😝


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 8, 2020)

Hahaha Bindi! 
We had a cattle dog (heeler) that used to escape and bring back food bowls full of cat food. I don't know how he managed to carry them and not spill it. Somebody was probably wondering why their cats kept hiding their bowls, haha. 
He was in the back of my truck one day when I was getting gas and a woman asked if he was my dog. I could hardly deny it, he being in my pickup and all. She said he was so cute, he would sit on her back porch and drool, and she would clean her fridge out and give him all the goodies. Thanks for training my dog to leave home lady! . He was also cross eyed, so it gave him sort of a sweet expression.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 8, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Hahaha Bindi!
> We had a cattle dog (heeler) that used to escape and bring back food bowls full of cat food. I don't know how he managed to carry them and not spill it. Somebody was probably wondering why their cats kept hiding their bowls, haha.
> He was in the back of my truck one day when I was getting gas and a woman asked if he was my dog. I could hardly deny it, he being in my pickup and all. She said he was so cute, he would sit on her back porch and drool, and she would clean her fridge out and give him all the goodies. Thanks for training my dog to leave home lady! . He was also cross eyed, so it gave him sort of a sweet expression.


Hilarious 🤣 
Some dogs are so funny. I would love to have seen him carrying home his cat food bowls full. Bindi is a clown. Always a silly girl. I still don’t know how she never lost her golf clubs that day.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 9, 2020)

Oh my goodness. The people up the road used to only have two Lamas that desperately need to be shaved. Last year they got two little goats. Well this year they have chickens and two calves in the pen. Drove by yesterday and a trampoline is in the pen with chickens underneath and the goats jumping on the trampoline. The chickens are enclosed by chicken wire under the trampoline.   
Just the other day my husband saw the Fox crossing the Range road with a Chicken in his mouth. I'm pretty sure we know where the fox got dinner that day. 
One thing these people don't know is they are not allowed cows on such a small Acerage. Only 3 acres. Even I'm not allowed cows and we have 7 acres. They must be worried about covid? Now we know who probably has all the toilet paper too..


----------



## chickens really (Jul 9, 2020)

My gate. I will post pictures again once the lattice is done.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 9, 2020)

I have a friend with chickens and I try to help her with things. The one thing she doesn't understand or doesn't want to believe is that chickens are walkiing diseases. They carry many diseases. Some they are immune to and are carriers. Under stress they become ill and die. Adding in new birds from other flocks is a disaster waiting to happen. 
I'm so glad I have no more Birds.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 9, 2020)

That's a great looking gate! Your husband does good work.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 9, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> That's a great looking gate! Your husband does good work.


Yes. He definitely is a perfectionist when building stuff. 👍
Thanks thistlebloom. 😁


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 9, 2020)

That has turned out really Nice!!........we went to the store the other day and some lady had a sanitary napkin as her face mask.....I think I would just go without it or use a folded Tshirt before that, tho....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 10, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> That has turned out really Nice!!........we went to the store the other day and some lady had a sanitary napkin as her face mask.....I think I would just go without it or use a folded Tshirt before that, tho....


Bahahaha ......That's is soooo Hilarious!
I would have burts out laughing! 😁. I guess it's better than two tampons in each nostril though. You definitely cracked me up this morning..


----------



## chickens really (Jul 10, 2020)

I used to have this Horse. Liam is a Registered Appaloosa Sport Horse 16.2 hh.
I bought him as a long yearling. I trained him all his ground work and sent him out at 2 for a month of simple saddle work. He wasn’t a healthy horse. He had pneumonia as a foal which damaged his lungs. He had horrible heaves and I spent hundreds of dollars on vet calls and medication yearly to help him breath.  Not to mention all the money on trainers.
He was a fantastic horse but I didn’t like riding him. He wasn’t forward and I always felt like he could explode at any moment. He went back to the breeder free. I couldn’t sell a sick horse without telling people about his health issues. His name is Liam


----------



## chickens really (Jul 10, 2020)

My horses yesterday. ❤️


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 10, 2020)

Liam is a good looking appy. Nicely conformed and a pleasing pattern. Too bad about his lung damage. Good looking appy's are kind of scarce IMO, but I'm not attracted to them so much. I prefer boring bays, haha.
When I was a kid I wanted a black appy with a really loud blanket. That would have been my dream horse.
Forward is important to me also. Just shoot me if I have to ride a plodder!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes. He is a really nice looking horse. I always wanted an Appy. Bays also are my favourite colour of horse. I love horses without any blazes or white face markings unless it's a bald faced horse. 
Riding him was so strange because he definitely wasn't forward. Riding Kupid he really is forward and so fun to ride. 
I hope my back gets better soon because I want to go riding before the snow flies again.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 13, 2020)

My Goat pen is totally finished.  
My husband put the latch on but I'm still going to used the chain just incase it pops open. It's so nice! My husband sure did a fantastic job.
My rotten Cat discovered the Robin nest and was up in the tree Saturday so I had to rip of a tree branch and swat her with it as the parent Robins were chirping their displeasure. I know it's only a mater of time and she will get the baby birds. I could lock her in the garage but I  don't think that is fair to her being she is 9 years old and only doing what she does.

Our ride on lawn mower needs a new Bering so not running right now. It was hilarious on Saturday to watch my husband with our push mower that has a back bag so can't be used without it. Just picture him in his shorts, rubber boots and a touque on his head pushing a Honda lawn mower and having to change the bag after every row. He did our entire lawn and that's a lot of grass. 
Levi still has his dingle dangles. I'm not sure if something is wrong or what? I think I might call the vet this morning to see if maybe he needs to come back out or if I need to bring him in to make sure the bands are still working?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 13, 2020)

When it was a Chicken Coop and not a Goat shed.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 13, 2020)

Before I can get Fancy and Ozzy in with Levi and Pearl full time to live in the shed too I need a sheet of plexiglass to put over the window on both sides. It's a 100+ year old window. Ozzy will definitely have it busted with his ADHA he has. I can just picture him trying to jump through the window pane.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 13, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Before I can get Fancy and Ozzy in with Levi and Pearl full time to live in the shed too I need a sheet of plexiglass to put over the window on both sides. It's a 100+ year old window. Ozzy will definitely have it busted with his ADHA he has. I can just picture him trying to jump through the window pane.


Have you considered using lattice, fence wire, hardware cloth or rabbit wire to cover the window ?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 13, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Have you considered using lattice, fence wire, hardware cloth or rabbit wire to cover the window ?


On the inside it has Hardware cloth. Although I'm still a bit concerned about Ozzy jumping with his full weight against the wire and then hitting the glass pane. Possibly I'm worrying too much? He is a very curious and busy boy. Up to something all day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 13, 2020)

chickens really said:


> On the inside it has Hardware cloth. Although I'm still a bit concerned about Ozzy jumping with his full weight against the wire and then hitting the glass pane. Possibly I'm worrying too much? He is a very curious and busy boy. Up to something all day.


If you have a extra piece of lattice  to use, that may ease the worry for you


----------



## chickens really (Jul 13, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> If you have a extra piece of lattice  to use, that may ease the worry for you


I'll ask my husband if we have any left over?


----------



## bethh (Jul 13, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We have nigerian dwarfs and a mini nubian, we feed free access  to hay, minerals, fresh water and they each get a cup of Dumor goat feed twice a day...none are with kids. at the moment or pregnant, I will start giving them a half cup of BOSS  once a day now as I will be breeding them in a few months...sometimes they also get some alpha pellets...but right now we are working on losing a little weight for healthier goats and easier pregnancies.
> Other people may feed differently  but this is what is working really well for our climate (nasty hot humid florida)  and the girls are rockin it with their new (lesser amount of feed) diet....
> I honestly was over feeding them...big mistake as I believe  that one of the causes for Bellas prolapse  was weight during pregnancy.....I had to put her down when she prolapsed  and lost two kids  and Bella.....



I’m pretty sure that over feeding is Dixie’s problem.  The vet said no grain except the last month of pregnancy and while lactating And even then, Dixie may not be able to have it.  I have to start checking her ketone levels.   Should be fun trying to get a ruing strip under a goat while urinating.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 13, 2020)

A


bethh said:


> I’m pretty sure that over feeding is Dixie’s problem.  The vet said no grain except the last month of pregnancy and while lactating And even then, Dixie may not be able to have it.  I have to start checking her ketone levels.   Should be fun trying to get a ruing strip under a goat while urinating.


Attach the strip to a fly swatter and catch it while she squats....less bending and cleaner hands for you


----------



## chickens really (Jul 14, 2020)

Good morning everyone.   
Our weather has been very wet this past month. I'm down to 8 bales and my hay supplier hasn't been able to cut anything with all the rain. I hope he can get it done this week or I'm going to try and locate another supplier that delivers. That will mean the hay isn't local and I'll be paying more. .
I'm going to be opening up the fence that separates the two goat yards in the next couple of days. First I have to figure out a way to be able to open and close it if needed? Only temporary until I know Fancy and Ozzy won't injure my little goats. Levi is getting really Bossy with baby Pearl and chases her from the hay. I'm going to get livestock tether rings installed in my goat Shed/Coop for when I feed crumbles/pellets. Each goat will get tied during their meals. Also I'm going to get a manger built outside for my hay feeder. It has to be accessible from both sides to allow them all to eat without arguing. Plus I need to buy a water trough. Right now I use pails for water. 
Vet told me to keep waiting for Levi's business to fall off. 🤔 So I'm still waiting. He has no swelling or smell so I guess he is okay still. 
Yesterday I sat in the goat pen with Levi and Pearl. She is the sweetest little girl I have ever seen. She put her little hooves up on my lap so I scooped her up and held her. She tucked her little head into my neck and cuddled me. I can honestly say her and Fancy are my favourite goats. Fancy was so skittish when I got her. She would hide in her dog house when I was in the pen. She definitely didn't take long to become attached to me. Ozzy was always a friendly kid. He gives kisses. Levi finally is coming around after all the scary things I have done to him. He lets me pet his neck although only a couple of strokes and he leaves. 
My Pal asked me if I want a couple of Pullets for eggs. I definitely do not want anymore chickens. I'm totally enjoying my life without Birds. 👍


----------



## chickens really (Jul 14, 2020)

I just heard it's snowing in the mountains and that's only 3 hours west of here. 
With my luck it will probably snow in September.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 15, 2020)

My back is starting to feel better during the day and I'm able to do most things now. Although sleeping isn't great yet. My ribs are sore still so I can't sleep on my side and I have to sleep on a fluffy comforter folded in half and about 3 pillows too.   
I only need the muscle relaxers when I wake up and when I go to bed. I take Advil twice during the day. 👍🤠
I'm going to town today I have a bit of running around to do. 🚙


----------



## chickens really (Jul 16, 2020)

Finally there is no rain in the forecast till Monday. I hope the gods are on my side and the hay supplier gets it cut and off the field. 
I have no idea what he wants for a full stack this year? Hopefully not an arm and a leg.
My Pal and his girlfriend are in the mist of Kidding season at their place. He sent me pictures of all his new babies. They are so adorable. He has all my Birds at his place. He also has my Rabbit. Or I mean he possibly used to have or still has my Rabbit? They don't know if she is still there. She escaped and was living under the sheds.
Hilarious story about my Rabbit. She was a lop Rabbit. My Son bought her for me a few years ago. Thought she was a male because the pet store said it was a male and I never looked.
I named it Bunny Boy but grew tired of the Rabbit and felt sorry for it living in a prefab chicken coop. Gave Bunny Boy to my Pal. He was breeding rabbits so took him home and put him in with another Rabbit. About 4 days later I felt terrible and missed Bunny Boy so off I went out to his place and got my Rabbit back. All was good. Well a month later I went to do my weekly Rabbit cleaning and when I opened up the house there was a nest of hair. I was so 😳 Shocked! I quickly closed the door and came into the house. Then just a quickly I went back outside and put my hand done into the nest of hair. Holy smokes the hair was covering babies. I almost fainted! Bunny Boy was a Momma of 5 adorable little babies. My pals Rabbit wasn't a Doe and Bunny Boy wasn't a Buck.  I gave away all my Bunnies. It was so fun watching the Bunnies grow up and they went at 8 weeks old. 🐰
The following spring Bunny Boy went back to my Pals permanently. She was still there this spring running loose. They can't catch her. Now with all the plant/weed growth they don't know if she is still there?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 16, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Have you considered using lattice, fence wire, hardware cloth or rabbit wire to cover the window ?


Hello. The window is wired tight and a good distance from the window pane on the inside. My Husband thinks we should get the see through plexiglass pane to put over the window on the outside because wire will not properly protect the glass from a goat. Plus it will let in the sunshine and provide heat from the sun in the winter. 👍


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 16, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Hello. The window is wired tight and a good distance from the window pane on the inside. My Husband thinks we should get the see through plexiglass pane to put over the window on the outside because wire will not properly protect the glass from a goat. Plus it will let in the sunshine and provide heat from the sun in the winter. 👍


Ahhhhhh yes....forgot about old man winter.......


----------



## chickens really (Jul 16, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ahhhhhh yes....forgot about old man winter.......


Yes. Your so lucky to not have to contend with Snow, freezing temperatures and all the other things that our winter brings. 👍


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 16, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Yes. Your so lucky to not have to contend with Snow, freezing temperatures and all the other things that our winter brings. 👍


Ohhhh luck didn't  come into play , I moved from NH to FL in 1998 to get away from the cold and snow.....best move ever   ...sure don't miss spending the summer getting ready for the long cold winter or the driving on the black ice and snow to go to work...happy to be retired and warm here 😷


----------



## chickens really (Jul 16, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ohhhh luck didn't  come into play , I moved from NH to FL in 1998 to get away from the cold and snow.....best move ever   ...sure don't miss spending the summer getting ready for the long cold winter or the driving on the black ice and snow to go to work...happy to be retired and warm here 😷


Awesome! You understand all too well about Alberta winters then.👍 Your right about spending all summer just to be ready for winter. It's a vicious cycle. 😩🌨❄️🌬☃️


----------



## chickens really (Jul 16, 2020)

My Pals decided to pay me cash for my Coop and not trade for a Doeling. Probably a good decision on both our parts. My husband definitely wasn't impressed about me getting another kid. He wants me to breed Fancy and keep my own kids. They have a Buck I can use. They have a few bucks I can choose from. They are coming here today and picking up the Coop. 👍


----------



## chickens really (Jul 17, 2020)

The gods definitely are not on my side..  A large Thunderstorm slowly past yesterday evening and poured rain for two hours. I'm pretty sure my hay supplier hasn't gotten any hay cut or baled yet. Plan B is I'll have to buy a few bales from the local feed lot to keep my animals fed and fingers crossed my supplier can fill my order soon.  
This summer hasn't been very nice as far as the rain goes. It pretty much rains here daily.   . For a few years it was drought and we wished for rain.
Never a happy medium with the weather. I'm trying to come up with a different type of feed for Ozzy and Fancy now that they are both a year old. I know Ozzy shouldn't be getting grains or Alfalfa pellets due to being wethered. I need something that they enjoy and will come easily when they hear me shake a container. I'm heading to the feed store today and I'll see what I can find. I was told I can use rolled oats as a lure? Then I was told to keep using the kid starter feed but only as a lure. 
I made a macaroni salad yesterday so gave Fancy and Ozzy the celery and radish scraps. I tell you that you never want a kiss from a goat that ate two ends off a radish. Holy smokes he burped in my face when he kissed me.   It was enough to gag a maggot!!  
My Pal is coming tomorrow for the Coop. They were too busy yesterday. I'll have a bit of clean up to do once it's gone. Then the grass can grow back once it's out of here. I'm also sending them a few chicken related things I don't want to have to store here. 👍🤠
I guess I'm done my daily yap for now?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 18, 2020)

The goat guy was at the feed lot. I got Ozzy and Fancy Timothy pellets and a bag of rolled oats with 3% molasses which is added to keep the dust down. 👍
Of course Levi and Pearl will also get the Timothy pellets but no rolled oats. 
I sent the rest of the alfalfa pellets up to the barn for Teddy to have a treat. My husband will only be giving them to him a couple times a week as a treat. He definitely loved them. I even showed my husband the proper amount that Teddy should only get. It's a treat, not a meal. 
I am amazed how clear Pearl says Mum. She mums me to death when she wants something. I thought my Sons were over using my name when they were small. Nope the baby goat wins for the over use of Mummmmm!   
Last night I pulled the hose over to water my goats. Ozzy the silly guy tried drinking from the hose. It got all over his face so he took off running and came back head down and bunted the stream of water coming out of the hose. He got wet again. He bunted it two more times as I laughed my head off. He left all wet and spitting his displeasure. Fancy was not impressed and stayed as far away as possible. 😁❤️🐐


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 18, 2020)

I used a 12% alfalfa-oat pellet with my 2 wethers and 1 retired doe...they loved it and came running for them....they rarely ate hay, but had a large variety with the browse....course that was in Mississippi and had very little severe cold and it never lasted more than a couple of days when we did....so, something was growing almost year around....we used hay for the ducks bedding and they went thru hay much faster than the goats did....  ...the funny thing is, the goats would come to the duck yard fence and I would set the tub I used next to the fence....they would eat the hay thru the fence....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 18, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I used a 12% alfalfa-oat pellet with my 2 wethers and 1 retired doe...they loved it and came running for them....they rarely ate hay, but had a large variety with the browse....course that was in Mississippi and had very little severe cold and it never lasted more than a couple of days when we did....so, something was growing almost year around....we used hay for the ducks bedding and they went thru hay much faster than the goats did....  ...the funny thing is, the goats would come to the duck yard fence and I would set the tub I used next to the fence....they would eat the hay thru the fence....
> View attachment 76139


Awww! Your goats were cute. ❤️🐐🐐


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 18, 2020)

They were some real characters  for sure....the white one was in the 100lb range and the buckskin was in the 80lb range....they were co-horts in crime and worked together....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 19, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> They were some real characters  for sure....the white one was in the 100lb range and the buckskin was in the 80lb range....they were co-horts in crime and worked together....


Ozzy is my only trouble maker. He gets himself into mischief the second I let him out to run around free in my yard. I'm not sure what my goats weight is? I'd guess Fancy and Ozzy are about 50lbs? 
This morning I went down to let the big Dogs out for their morning bathroom break. Finn was on the other side of the gate and not in the dog area. Ever since the fireworks he has been found outside of the dogs area. I better get plan B set up so he can't sneak past the fence in the basement.   
The people next door had company yesterday afternoon and into the night. 
That's not the problem. The problem is they allow their friends to bring their dogs too. Those dogs that come are not familiar with my dogs or goats. I had my Goats out on pasture until those Dogs started barking and running the fence line scaring my goats. They came running to me full tilt. Bindi flew up through the pasture, hackles raised barking her alarm. I got the goats put back into their yards and then had to call Bindi back to the house. All the time it sounded like a dog fight through the fence. 
Then Bindi and Finn went and stood ground up behind the goats Coop/shed barking and growling. The people next door never call off the dogs and when they do try to call them back from barking and running the fence the dogs don't listen anyways. 😳
My Dogs listen to me. I allowed Finn and Bindi to protect the goats and the property for about 10 minutes and I hope the people next door enjoyed it. 😜😂
The guy next door has a friend that brings a huge black Lab male dog over that is about as smart as a stick! That dog has zero training or social skills. He is aggressive to other dogs. He got Lucy 2 years ago and ripped her belly by picking her up and shaking her. She had bite marks on her back too. I was selling Ducklings that day and when the person left I saw blood all over the sidewalk and on the steps in the house. I thought Old Mutsy must of cut her foot? Nope it was Lucy. She was bleeding from the belly bites. I rushed her to the Vet. I told the guy next door if we ever see that dog on our property we will shoot him. His dog and that dog used to try to chase and get my Birds. I have a fence now between our two properties. 
When the guy next door calls his dog he repeats his name 15 time. Jango, Jango, Jango etc and of course the dog doesn't listen. It takes me 2 seconds to get his dog to listen to me. Stupid dog tried to charge me one day so I picked up a stick and chased him back home. 🤠
I know I am ranting this morning and for give me. I just don't know why they insist on allowing their friends to bring loaded guns to a gathering that could possibly harm my animals. They call them puppy parties and when Bindi was still a pup I had to go get her and tell them she doesn't belong there. That one day they may not want her there but she won't understand why not. Always best to train your dogs boundaries. 👍🐶


----------



## chickens really (Jul 19, 2020)

Awesome news! 
My hay supplier has hay baled and possibly delivering today. $5 a bale. $800 I pay.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 19, 2020)

I think your neighbors dogs are probably smarter than a stick, but the owners are dumber than a box of rocks. That sort of people/dog behavior really aggravates me too. 
The neighbor kids would sometimes come visit and their dogs would follow them. I always made them take them home. The dogs chased my goats around the outside of their pen and charged my chicken pen. I told them if their dogs came over and did that again I would send them (dogs) home bloody, even if they were accompanied by the kids when they did it. Of course they think I am mean to dogs, but I don't care. When I visit the neighbors I leave my well behaved dogs home. 

Which dog is Lucy?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

Got my Hay!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

Pictures of my barn.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

Random pictures from yesterday..😊


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello..  
I had a fantastic day yesterday. I am so relieved I got my hay. Right when it was getting dropped off it began to rain. It wasn't a heavy rain and lasted about 3 minutes. It kept threatening to rain as my husband was stacking the bales. Crazy because as soon as he finished it poured rain! 🌧⛈😳
I spent my time Brushing out Kupid and picking grass for Teddy. ❤️🐴🐴
I also swept my barn and got rid of cob webs. 

This ruined my Day yesterday. My Son who will be 30 on Saturday called my youngest Son crying and telling him he rolled his car. 🙁 He didn't get hurt which is amazing. No sense no feeling! I won't get into details because there is no point. I'm just glad he isn't hurt or dead. 😟
The car is totalled though.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 20, 2020)

Glad that the only thing your older son was his pride!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Glad that the only thing your older son was his pride!


Yes. That's the only thing I'm happy about. He needs to reevaluate his life and get his Ducks in a row! 🙁


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

Here are some flowers and a strange plant. I don’t know what any of them are though? 😳😝🥴😂


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 20, 2020)

You have a gorgeous barn! What a relief to get your hay in. Is that enough for a year or will you have to order more?
I'm getting 6 tons of brome grass hay delivered and stacked this year. I already have it reserved. We've never had anybody stack it before and I'm ridiculously excited about that, haha.

Sorry about your kid turning your day upside down. I hope this is a wakeup call that he picks up on. Life has enough problems without going out of your way to make more.

The tall blue flowers are larkspurs, and the ground cover in the picture is aegapodium.
The other plant with the white bloom I'm not sure of. It looks very similar to Aralia, there are different varieties with slightly different leaf forms.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> You have a gorgeous barn! What a relief to get your hay in. Is that enough for a year or will you have to order more?
> I'm getting 6 tons of brome grass hay delivered and stacked this year. I already have it reserved. We've never had anybody stack it before and I'm ridiculously excited about that, haha.
> 
> Sorry about your kid turning your day upside down. I hope this is a wakeup call that he picks up on. Life has enough problems without going out of your way to make more.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I definitely love my little barn. ❤🐴
Also thanks for putting a name to my flowers. 👍
I should have enough hay to last me till next years first cut. Although I'm thinking we should buy a bit more from the second cut this Fall. We bought 160 bales.
As far as my Son goes. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink!  It's a sad situation. He is his own worst enemy.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 20, 2020)

I was sure glad ya had "supervision" with your clean-up and though fairly small, a "bird's eye view" was attained....  ....gotta love our animals and their "assistance" when tough jobs are faced.......now ya don't have to fret about the weather and hay production....just when the cold winds begin to blow and the white stuff starts flying........so sorry about the accident and glad he was okay........I've always told my daughters that decisions have consequences....good, bad, and indifferent....we don't get to decide which it is, but ya best be ready to accept and deal with them when they come...tomorrow, next week, or even a year down the road....ya just never know when it will come, but it surely will..........at 30yrs old ya are only a "cheerleader" on the sideline and it is most difficult to have to live with the results of another's decisions....be they good or bad...for whatever the reason.....just remember when ya was 30 and wouldn't listen to reason.....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 20, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was sure glad ya had "supervision" with your clean-up and though fairly small, a "bird's eye view" was attained....  ....gotta love our animals and their "assistance" when tough jobs are faced.......now ya don't have to fret about the weather and hay production....just when the cold winds begin to blow and the white stuff starts flying........so sorry about the accident and glad he was okay........I've always told my daughters that decisions have consequences....good, bad, and indifferent....we don't get to decide which it is, but ya best be ready to accept and deal with them when they come...tomorrow, next week, or even a year down the road....ya just never know when it will come, but it surely will..........at 30yrs old ya are only a "cheerleader" on the sideline and it is most difficult to have to live with the results of another's decisions....be they good or bad...for whatever the reason.....just remember when ya was 30 and wouldn't listen to reason.....


Yes. We definitely had helpers with us yesterday up at the barn. 😁😂
I'm very glad I got quality hay for when the cold winds blow. We are set. 👍
I definitely know and appreciate your words. Growing up and becoming a Man isn't easy. We all have hopes and dreams for our children and sometimes the paths they head down are not anything we hoped for them. My Son was known and still known for his skateboarding abilities. He had been in many magazines and videos. At 21 he broke his leg doing a Hand rail that ended his chances of going to California to skate pro. Then he made a lot of bad choices. I just hope he finds his way back to an easier life. ❤️


----------



## chickens really (Jul 21, 2020)

One bloom so far on my lilies. I will post a better picture once they are in full bloom. Also my other poppies will be blooming soon too. ❤️


----------



## chickens really (Jul 21, 2020)

Busy day today and tomorrow. I have to go to town today and need to boost Pearl her vaccinations. My husband is home today so I hope he has time to help me clean my goats houses.   
Tomorrow my Farrier is coming to trim the horses and the goats in the morning and then I'm going back to town again. 
Levi still has his dingle dangles on. 😳He is fine though and not bothered by them still there. Yesterday he finally came to me for a good petting and scratching. ❤️🐐He even licked my hand and nibbled on me. He is such a sweet little goat. Ozzy on the other hand is a hyper nutty goat. If I wasn't attached to him and he wasn't my Sons favourite goat I would seriously consider placing him in another home. He is leash trained and for the most part will behave when on lead. Although when he is not wanting to cooperate he puts his head down and plows full force ahead or puts on the brakes. I think I need a head halter for Ozzy? Fancy is so awesome on a leash. I must start lead training baby Pearl too. I admit I have been spoiling her. Levi walks not to bad on a lead.

Bindi should be coming into heat soon. I hope to breed her to a Bernese Mountain dog. He is a smaller male. I'm giving a puppy to my Sons best friend that we have known for a million years. 😁
His old dog might not make it another year? Blind and deaf now. 
Darla and Lucy will be coming into heat soon too. I will be breeding Darla this heat to another Poodle. Lucy I might breed again and then spay her? I'm a bit nervous though. Complicated deliveries are always a concern. 😕🤔


----------



## chickens really (Jul 21, 2020)

Goodness! Ozzy is being a jerk to Fancy today. He actually was being very aggressive towards her and bunted her 3 times knocking her over! She cried out. I noticed the other day she is a bit standoffish around him and reluctant to go in her night time pen with him. 🙁  
Always something going on here!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 22, 2020)

Goodness I was so busy yesterday I forgot to vaccinate Pearl. I better remember to do it this morning. Not sure if my Farrier is coming this morning because guess what? It's raining again here!   
I'm working on a project and all I need are 3 parts to complete it. Of course I'm waiting for the store to get the shipment in. Possibly today he will have what I need. . I'm painting wood alphabets, spelling out my Goats names plus ❤️Goats. I'm missing an A,R,S...I got laughing because my Son put a Z behind Goat and told me to just read it with a Swedish accent! Bahahaha!even the old guy at the store burst out laughing 😂
Being I'm missing the A R S my husband says I'm missing the arse end of my project..😳😂😄😅
I keep forgetting to say what kind of hay I bought. It's Timothy with a little orchard grass. When it was cut it got one rain on it out in the field before he got it baled. Although it's still awesome hay. Never got any other rain on it though. My Goats love the hay but Teddy doesn't think much of it. He will eat it once he gets hungry enough. Of course my husband worries about his horse too much..😂🤠❤️🐴


----------



## chickens really (Jul 22, 2020)

Last week my friend gave me a number for a Lady with registered ND goats. I sent her pictures of Levi. She confirmed he is ND but the product of the Dwarf gene. Pigmy don't have blue eyes and if they do they have ND in them. She said I made the right choice by wethering Levi. She said she seen to many kids born with leg problems and spinal deformities when using dwarfed as breeding stock.
I don't care. Levi is my little Man..❤🐐
I won't be buying her goats. Very expensive! Close to what I paid for my hay.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 22, 2020)

Double rainbow this morning!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 23, 2020)

Yesterday when I got home from town I went outside to play with my goats. Ozzy was resting up on the platform that my youngest Son built for them. He was excited to see me so tried launching off the top but his hoof got wedged between the wood planks.   Thank God my youngest Son came outside as I was trying to hold Ozzy and trying to free his foot from the tight grip. He was bawling his head off. My Oldest Son came out and I'm yelling in a panic to help me. He ran into the little garage and got the sledgehammer. Quickly he got the plank busted and Ozzy free.
My Son sat with him till Ozzy was relaxed and not scared anymore. I'm so happy that Ozzy did not break his leg or injure himself in anyway. The platform is removed and taken apart. I honestly didn't think the planks were a danger and thought they were safe. I feel awful because it could of happened when I wasn't home to save him. My poor goat  He would have broken his leg for sure.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 23, 2020)

The dreaded platform and the sunset last night.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 23, 2020)

I had a similar thing happen to one of mine, and he did break his leg...it wasn't misaligned, so he bounced around and butted heads on 3 legs for a couple of months and got over it....he never slowed down at all....I was very careful about the spacing between boards from that point on....he'll be fine and back at it very quickly.....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 23, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I had a similar thing happen to one of mine, and he did break his leg...it wasn't misaligned, so he bounced around and butted heads on 3 legs for a couple of months and got over it....he never slowed down at all....I was very careful about the spacing between boards from that point on....he'll be fine and back at it very quickly.....


I'm glad your goat recovered. Ozzy is perfectly fine as of last night. He was running and playing all evening without a limp.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm hoping to make a gag gift for my sisters birthday. I'm just waiting for Levi to lose his sack. I'm going to tie a binder twine to the sack and make her a necklace   ..I really hope she likes it! Bahahaha


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 23, 2020)

That will be a birthday gift to remember!  🤣
Hmmm... wonder what she'll dream up for your next birthday....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 23, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> That will be a birthday gift to remember!  🤣
> Hmmm... wonder what she'll dream up for your next birthday....


She has given me some doozers over the years..😂
Nothing like what I have planned for her though! It's time for payback and I'm more creative than her..😁


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mom, way back before she married Dad, her family was sharecroppers that worked for his family....he had a younger sister that had lost her 2 front teeth in Dec and this was about the time the song became popular, and she ran around singing it all the time....so, Mom went to the slaughtering area....they butchered hogs in Nov....and she found a couple of hog teeth, put em in a box, wrapped it, and put the sister's name on it.....on that mornin', towarxs tbe end of Dec...my aunt opened it and began to cry while everybody laughed....  ...she never sang that song again........and people wonder why I'm so "bent", yep that "fruit and tree" thang....🤣


----------



## chickens really (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello..
Busy day yesterday. My husband and I ran to town, he needed a new staple hammer. Didn't get one but bought a new mat for the front porch. Soon we are redoing the wood on the porch so I or anyone else isn't falling again. 😳👍
Oh my goodness! I just looked at myself in the mirror and my hair looks like Lyle Lovetts Curly hair and humidity don't go well together. 😜

Anyways-My Husband got all my goat pens cleaned. Poor man hauled approximately 15 wheelbarrow loads up to the ashhole/burning pile. Very much in need of feeders for less wasting of hay. Probably lost 8 bales to waste. I hope Kupid picks through the pile and salvages the good hay . Levi and Pearl were so excited with fresh clean pine shavings. They were running in an out of the Shed, bucking and chasing each other. ❤🐐🐐
Fancy is in heat and very much in love with Ozzy. She pees for Levi next to the fence. He has no interest at all. 👍
Today if it isn't raining as usual my youngest Son is building another platform for the big goats. I just noticed yesterday we need to do some modifications to the divider fence separating the four goats from each other. part of the fence definitely needs to be higher or Fancy will be jumping out as usual. Plus more lattice along the top of the chicken run. Darn goat needs a pen like Fort Knox! I have an old bench in the young goats yard that my husband seen in a bush along the road. Was great for my chickens to Roost on. Today getting a piece of plywood screwed over the seat so no one gets a hoof caught. 👍❤🐐
Possibly going to be building a hay manger too if my Son is up to that task? He definitely isn't a carpenter by no means. 😄
Going to town later today so I hope the rest of my alphabets are in 

That's enough yapping for now..😂


----------



## chickens really (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey, guess what ? We are going to try using a pallet with field fence tacked onto it as a less waste hay feeder for Fancy and Ozzy. I'll let you know if it works.   If it does all my problems will be solved in that department..👍


----------



## chickens really (Jul 25, 2020)

So far my son got the new platform built for Ozzy and Fancy. ❤️🐐🐐
They will be very happy this morning to find a new place to get up on and rest.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 25, 2020)

Today is my Oldest Sons 30th Birthday. I am running to town for his Birthday cake. Still waiting to get all the proper letters to complete my project.   I also have to go to Walmart so that will be annoying as usual.
Going to be working on the pallet hay feeders this afternoon if I have time? My husband won't let me use power tools so I don't know what I'll actually accomplish today?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday Cam!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 25, 2020)

You gave him used dogs? 

Looks very skilled on the skateboard!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 25, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> You gave him used dogs?
> 
> Looks very skilled on the skateboard!


Hilarious 😆! No that picture is just the most recent picture I have of him.


----------



## elika (Jul 25, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Hello, My name is Shannon and I don't know where to begin?
> I am from central Alberta, Canada.
> I'm married and have two Sons. They are adults and 30 and 25 this year. I have been with my husband since he was 19 and I was 15 years old.
> Growing up I was always animal crazy. Didn't matter what type either. We had Arabian horses, Goats, chickens and a few cattle growing up. During the recession in the early 80s we moved back to town and sold all the animals. My family originated from Birch Hills Saskatchewan and Hagen. I spent summers at my Granny's where my Uncle had beef cattle, pigs and chickens. I was in heaven there.
> ...


Aloha,I just joined BYH a few minutes ago and your story is the first one I have read.I did so due to the idea of being done with chickens. I am the proud new father of about 50 chickens roosters included.They came to be in my care about a year ago.First there were 2 hens and a rooster that showed up in the back yard so I began to put food and water out for them,long story short I now care for a ever growing family! They are all free range I only supply the extras like game bird feed, meal worms,and other treats! of course lots of fresh H2O.I have assisted a few along the way as new born that looked as if they were not going to survive thus we have a close bond.I have named quite a few and love them all...They spend a fair amount of time searching for their favorite meal centipedes. This is what makes them so needed now as I can go about my days not in fear of finding those creepy crawlies that grow large and have a powerful painful bite! the centipede is not indigenous to Hawaii and seems not to have any predators until now my beloved chickens.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 26, 2020)

elika said:


> Aloha,I just joined BYH a few minutes ago and your story is the first one I have read.I did so due to the idea of being done with chickens. I am the proud new father of about 50 chickens roosters included.They came to be in my care about a year ago.First there were 2 hens and a rooster that showed up in the back yard so I began to put food and water out for them,long story short I now care for a ever growing family! They are all free range I only supply the extras like game bird feed, meal worms,and other treats! of course lots of fresh H2O.I have assisted a few along the way as new born that looked as if they were not going to survive thus we have a close bond.I have named quite a few and love them all...They spend a fair amount of time searching for their favorite meal centipedes. This is what makes them so needed now as I can go about my days not in fear of finding those creepy crawlies that grow large and have a powerful painful bite! the centipede is not indigenous to Hawaii and seems not to have any predators until now my beloved chickens.


I still like chickens although I have no plans to introduce any more birds to my collection of animals. Five years was enough for me. Glad you are enjoying them. 👍 Also welcome to BYH 😄🤠


----------



## chickens really (Jul 26, 2020)

The Cat in the Hat..


----------



## chickens really (Jul 26, 2020)

Being my friends I got Ozzy and Fancy from can't remember Ozzy's birthday, my Son is sharing his Birthday with him. Ozzy got a big bouncy Ball yesterday for his 1st Birthday. He loves the Ball..👍🐐❤️


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 26, 2020)

elika said:


> Aloha,I just joined BYH a few minutes ago and your story is the first one I have read.I did so due to the idea of being done with chickens. I am the proud new father of about 50 chickens roosters included.They came to be in my care about a year ago.First there were 2 hens and a rooster that showed up in the back yard so I began to put food and water out for them,long story short I now care for a ever growing family! They are all free range I only supply the extras like game bird feed, meal worms,and other treats! of course lots of fresh H2O.I have assisted a few along the way as new born that looked as if they were not going to survive thus we have a close bond.I have named quite a few and love them all...They spend a fair amount of time searching for their favorite meal centipedes. This is what makes them so needed now as I can go about my days not in fear of finding those creepy crawlies that grow large and have a powerful painful bite! the centipede is not indigenous to Hawaii and seems not to have any predators until now my beloved chickens.





You will find a lot of friendly and helpful people on this forum.  There are so many on here that know quite a bit about chickens -- not to mention other animals -- and can help you in many ways.  I would name a few but fear that I would forget someone worthy.  Just know that even though someone might mention something else in their journal title, there is a really good chance that they also know a good bit about chickens.

I hope you will consider starting your own journal, telling us about yourself.  The thread titled "For those who don't know where to begin." provides some guidelines, but you can write about anything you care to write about.  

Again, welcome to BYH!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## chickens really (Jul 26, 2020)

Happy Sunday!   
Levi lost his sack and I made my Sisters necklace!  ..


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 26, 2020)

Love the hay string, lol!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 26, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Levi lost his sack and I made my Sisters necklace!  ..View attachment 76408


Lmao.....hope you wrap it real pretty


----------



## chickens really (Jul 26, 2020)

Bahahaha! I’m so impressed with this creative gift🎁 ...😂👏


----------



## chickens really (Jul 27, 2020)

My lilies and my pink double poppy.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 27, 2020)

It's been nice here. Going to be 27C today and the rest of the week sounds good too. Hasn't rained since Friday 
My Farrier is either coming today or on Thursday. I hope today because I need my goats trimmed. 
I have most of my alphabets ready for paint. I changed things so now I need an R, 2 Es and an L. Who knew it would be so hard to get letters ? 
It was so hilarious yesterday. I haven't laughed so much in months 
All my friends were impressed with my creativity and encouraged me to send the picture to my sister. 😁
I told her I have been doing crafts lately and made her a necklace for her birthday but wanted to show her it before hand. At first she sent me this emoji 😂...Then I told her it's genuine goat nut and she sent me this emoji 😳..I almost peed my pants laughing!  I'm thinking she doesn't want her necklace?...🤔😂😁
One of my friends actually asked if they can have the crazy necklace 😳
Jeepers I've started a real money maker! Genuine Goat nugget pendant and necklace.  Now you all can make your family and friends this designer necklace too. 🤔😳
I filled the kiddie pool last night for Wilson and Bindi to cool off in for over these next few days of heat. Bindi was already in it last night. ❤️🐶 Finn he wants nothing to do with the pool. 😊🐶


----------



## chickens really (Jul 28, 2020)

Yesterday definitely was a hot summer day..😅 No rain in the forecast till next week. I might actually get to use my watering can this summer 
My Son and I got the letters all painted and clear coated. Today we will get them mounted to the fence.   
Lucy is in heat so Darla should be coming in soon too. 👍 I'm breeding both this heat and then Lucy will be getting spayed. I hope to get the roof shingled with the money from my puppies. 👍 Bindi also should be cycling  soon and will be bred her first and last time. I'll get her spayed also. 😊
My Farrier was here yesterday morning and the horses are trimmed plus my goats.  I didn't realize it had been so long since he was here so everyone definitely needed trims.
Thanks to me, my young Farrier now has added goats to his Farrier service and has done other goats hooves. 👍😁
Not much more to say today? Have a good day today everyone..🤠❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jul 28, 2020)

More random pictures from yesterday. Darling Darla just ripped off the ear of her toy dog. 😂😆 she will do anything to get a laugh! Funny girl. She was scratching my arm so I looked at her and that’s what she was doing! 😂👏


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 28, 2020)

Awesome pictures


----------



## chickens really (Jul 28, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Awesome pictures


Thanks....


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jul 28, 2020)

Love all your pictures, everything is so pretty and green! 🌸


----------



## chickens really (Jul 28, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> Love all your pictures, everything is so pretty and green! 🌸


Yes. Only good thing about all the rain we have gotten. 😊👍


----------



## chickens really (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm definitely not a heat lover anymore   Menopause has dropped the hammer down on that for me.. Another hot day again today. 28C expected and still 18C here at 4:30 this morning. 🙁
I got to use my watering can yesterday on my Tomato, Pepper and cucumber plants. 
My Husband is home today, so I hope to get him doing a few things for me. . The rule of me not using power tools definitely puts my projects on a standstill 😳😂😁
Now that Levi dropped his Buckhood, he is the sweetest little fella towards me. He wants pets and follows me around with Pearl. He is exactly what I was hoping for ❤️🐐...Ozzy loves the rubber ball. Although the crazy bugger won't play with it when I try to get pictures 🤔😳..He bunts, jumps, bucks, snorts and spits when playing ball. Fancy hides up on the platform and yells! 😁
My Farrier noticed Teddy is in good condition this visit. I told him it's from all his Ball playing he does. Teddy also loves playing with balls. ❤️🐴
Enjoy your day everyone 👍🤠❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Jul 29, 2020)

Here's a little ditty for you to giggle about 😜
Yesterday morning my hair was not doing as it should so I got my scissors and trimmed my hair around my ears but I accidentally cut off my sideburn on the one side so had to do away with the other side too! 😧☹️
Now it looks like I have a bowl cut!   
Way too imbarassed now to go to a hairdresser to get this fixed. 🤓
Added to the no use of power tools is scissors too..😜😂
My cousin and I used to meet each other at the Mane event (Horse expo)...
She had a few soda pops the night before and decided to trim her bangs! Well holy smokes she cut them at an angle almost to her scalp on the one side! My lord we both almost peed ourselves laughing


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh yeah....cutting your own hair. Been there done that. 
Your description made me laugh out loud, haha.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 29, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Oh yeah....cutting your own hair. Been there done that.
> Your description made me laugh out loud, haha.


Bahahaha 😜😂😄! Yep definitely wasn't my first time either..how quickly I forget the last bad experience with cutting my own hair.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 29, 2020)

I had to laugh at that myself, I was ready to cut all my hair off with the dog clippers last week ...instead I got a appointment  with my hairdresser and had her cut it all off, ...looks better than I could of done, but sure had lots to do with that $25.00 she charged...


----------



## chickens really (Jul 29, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I had to laugh at that myself, I was ready to cut all my hair off with the dog clippers last week ...instead I got a appointment  with my hairdresser and had her cut it all off, ...looks better than I could of done, but sure had lots to do with that $25.00 she charged...


I'm glad you resisted the urge to use the clippers! 😂👍


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 29, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I'm glad you resisted the urge to use the clippers! 😂👍


My husband is too   ...I was on a mission and it all would of gone, guess he has to contend with the  little I kept..


----------



## Bruce (Jul 29, 2020)

chickens really said:


> She had a few soda pops the night before and decided to trim her bangs! Well holy smokes she cut them at an angle almost to her scalp on the one side!


Did she happen to put something other than ice in the glass? Like an ounce or two of Bacardi 151 with each can/bottle?????


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 29, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Bahahaha 😜😂😄! Yep definitely wasn't my first time either..how quickly I forget the last bad experience with cutting my own hair.



Hahaha! Sometimes you reach that critical tipping point and there is no going back! I do my own bangs about twice before I get an appointment for a trim. It's because I'm cheap, and anyway how much can go wrong with bangs?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 29, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Did she happen to put something other than ice in the glass? Like an ounce or two of Bacardi 151 with each can/bottle?????


Actually Beer 🍺 I believe she was drinking but definitely gets into the whiskey 🥃 too..😂😊


----------



## chickens really (Jul 30, 2020)

My project is almost complete!   
I just need 4 more letters to complete Levi and Pearl for the other side of the fence. 
Darling Darla and a cute little frog I caught. 🐸


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 30, 2020)

That looks wonderful    ....
How did your hay feeder turn out ?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 30, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> and anyway how much can go wrong with bangs?


I bet you know! DD2 was wearing a bandana on her head when we came home from work one day (about 20 years ago). We knew something was up. It took quite a while before her hair grew enough to have bangs again.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 31, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> That looks wonderful    ....
> How did your hay feeder turn out ?


Good question..👍..well it's still in the pallet phase 😳. My husband hasn't had time to start building one and my back is still too sore for me to haul a pallet down from the barn. He is off today so hopefully he will get started on one.  This is the design that he will be using except adding a roof.
Thanks for liking my project on my fence. I can't get the same font anymore so I will do Levi and Pearl in different letters once I find some I like.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 31, 2020)

Busy day yesterday. Hopefully today is a slower one. 😊
I just had to share my flowers today. Too pretty not to show them. 
Lucy wearing a Teddy bears hat. 😊 she was not impressed.😂


----------



## chickens really (Jul 31, 2020)

My Husbands lawyer filed an appeal and possibly can get my husbands DUI thrown out. All depends on the appeal boards decision. Fingers crossed he gets his license back soon.   Other than that he will be going to court and fighting for it back there.Im proud of him. Almost 4 weeks without a drop of alcohol and doesn't plan to ever drink again.
I'm thinking I might have raised him right after all


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 31, 2020)

As far as the letters go....ya could always make your own...  ...and the flowers are really pretty...


----------



## chickens really (Jul 31, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> As far as the letters go....ya could always make your own...  ...and the flowers are really pretty...


Ummmm? I'm not allowed to use power tools..  
I'm lucky he never took my staple hammer away after I stapled myself to roof of the chickens Coop.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 31, 2020)

2 words....Coping Saw....it is a small, lightweight, and Hand Held manual labor saw....no Power or Batteries.....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 31, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> 2 words....Coping Saw....it is a small, lightweight, and Hand Held manual labor saw....no Power or Batteries.....


Holy smokes! I think I'll ask if we have one of those. 👍


----------



## chickens really (Jul 31, 2020)

We have one but my husband said it would take way too long to make them. I'll buy some other ones.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 31, 2020)

Lucy is in standing heat so I am picking up Hemi the Poodle for a weekend rondevue 😊😂 He is coming with his diapers. 👍 Too bad the other two aren't in heat..


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2020)

You are going to breed a Yorkie to a Poodle?


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 31, 2020)

chickens really said:


> He is coming with his diapers



And this is because he is old and incontinent or  just a young toddler-dog?
🤣 Or probably because he lifts his leg on everything...


----------



## chickens really (Aug 1, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> And this is because he is old and incontinent or  just a young toddler-dog?
> 🤣 Or probably because he lifts his leg on everything...


That was hilarious   ....He lifts his leg and I definitely don't want the furniture peed on. 😂


----------



## chickens really (Aug 1, 2020)

Hemi is a very well behaved Poodle. He listens on a dime 👍 Lucy got bred within 5 minutes last night .👏🏻 I will probably drive him back home Sunday afternoon. He slept at the end of my bed all night and Lucy slept in my closet. 
I'm going to trim his Afro and clean up his face a bit for my friend. I'll post pictures of him later today.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 1, 2020)

Bruce said:


> You are going to breed a Yorkie to a Poodle?


Lucy is a Silkie Terrier. She isn't a Yorkshire terrier. Yes I'm breeding her to a poodle. 😊 This will be the second breeding to Hemi. Last time Lucy had 4 puppies.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 1, 2020)

Yesterday I found a little shop in town that sells and creates wood signs and other crafts. I'm going to call the wood worker on Tuesday to get a quote for making my missing letters. Plus get her to make me a sign for the end of the driveway with our last name on it. 👍❤️ I'll bring in a sample of what I have and have her duplicate it. 😁


----------



## Bruce (Aug 1, 2020)

chickens really said:


> This will be the second breeding to Hemi.


Are the pups Siloodles? Pookies?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 1, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Are the pups Siloodles? Pookies?


So funny..👍😂
Called Silkie poo puppies. 😊


----------



## Bruce (Aug 1, 2020)

"The Silky Poo commonly known as Poolky"

Sounds better, I worked at a vets ih college. I've seen plenty of poo and believe me NONE of it looked silky.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 2, 2020)

Bruce said:


> "The Silky Poo commonly known as Poolky"
> 
> Sounds better, I worked at a vets ih college. I've seen plenty of poo and believe me NONE of it looked silky.


Stool softeners created the Silkie-poo ..


----------



## chickens really (Aug 2, 2020)

This is Hemi. He is a good boy..🥰


----------



## chickens really (Aug 2, 2020)

Silkie poo puppies from their last litter.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 3, 2020)

Good morning everyone..
It's been a successful breeding for Lucy . Meaning they have tied everyday so far. I am confident she is going to take. The last time she only was bred once and had 4 puppies. I am taking him back home this morning. 👍
The lady I bought Darling Darla from got out of Toy Poodles so got them all spayed and neutered before selling to pet homes. Darla is from registered parents and they were from Montreal, Canada. I'm going to be keeping a Poodle female out of Darlas litter if she has something I like. 
Sure has been hot here to the point of doing as little as possible outside. Still no hay feeders are built. 
My friend asked if I wanted to take in barn kittens 😳🙈
I declined. My Cat would not accept other Cats here. She tolerates her freeloading buddy next door until she hangs a licken on him..
Poor Hemi thought he could be friendly with Alley yesterday and of course Alley turned around and slapped him 3 times across the face..


----------



## chickens really (Aug 3, 2020)

Just seeing if this Live Photo works here? 🤔
Hilarious if it does! 😂👏 Nope!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 3, 2020)

Holy crappers! Bindi is in heat now too! I should let Hemi breed her and make some Golden/Aussie Doodles..


----------



## Bruce (Aug 3, 2020)

Do you have a stool tall enough for Hemi to reach the important parts of a Golden?



chickens really said:


> I am taking him back home this morning.


You are breaking up the lovers? Heartless!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 3, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Do you have a stool tall enough for Hemi to reach the important parts of a Golden?
> 
> 
> You are breaking up the lovers? Heartless!


We will AI them and hope it works. My friend does that. Or I can take Bindi to the Bernese? 
Not sure what I will decide?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 4, 2020)

Today I'm going to town to buy ceiling paint and wall paint for my house. 
Hopefully the Farmer in the Dell will get my pallet feeders done so my goats aren't wasting the hay I just bought..
I think I decided to breed Bindi or try to breed Bindi to the Bernese. He is closer to my house and won't cost me as much money. Bindi is a untried girl and so is the male. She will be 5 in October so this is a one time chance to see if she takes? Plus the male is the owner of the shop my Husband works out ofs dog. He said free service but I don't expect it free. Here I have seen this cross sell for $2000 so I hope it works. 
I cleaned her up last night. Tidied up her feet and trimmed off a few mats. Brushed out her hair and trimmed around her private part. 😊
She is ready for meeting her potential mate. 👍
I hope she doesn't get aggresive towards the male. I don't know what she actually will behave like? When she was young and in heat she brought home a male Pitbull and I was so worried that he bred her! 😳
Thankfully he didn't. ❤ I'm glad she only brings home toys and dog bones now..😂😁


----------



## chickens really (Aug 4, 2020)

Here's a funny story from yesterday..😁👍
I told my Son that if it looked like it was going to storm before we got back from driving Hemi home to put Fancy and Ozzy back into their pen. Well it was close to storming and he had to work soon so he went out as I asked and got a container of feed to coax them into the pen from the goat yard. Sounds simple enough right? 😂 He opened the gate and shook the bowl while slowly walking backwards and of course the goats mobbed him for the bowl so it fell and spilled on the ground so he grabbed Fancy by the horn and tried dragging her to the pen. She fought him and he fell to the ground getting grass stains on his nice cloths and jacket. 
He managed to get her locked up. Then he had to get Ozzy in and he didn't want to leave the spilled grain so he put on the brakes and wouldn't budge. My Son had to half carry half drag him to the pen gate and push him in. 🙈😁😂
I honestly don't know why everyone has such a hard time with my goats? 
At least Levi and Pearl followed him right into the house and he didn't have to wrestle them..👍❤🐐🐐🐐🐐
We got home right before he left for work. He was 10 minutes late but had everyone laughing so it was okay! 😂👍


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Aug 4, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I have a bug problem and it is definitely a bad biting thing!   Can’t see the bugs. Goats were treated with ivermectin as a recommended by Vet. Not actually fleas I don’t think? Jiggers/sand fleas or No Seeums?
> Anyways I have sandy soil and pine trees. Something is biting my goats. They buck, stomp and run from the bugs.
> I was told you can’t use Deet on goats? I can get Bronco bug spray though.


So they have lice, what I do is clean out barn, spray with Apple cider vinegar, soap, and water. Then for the goats i brush, wash, and spray with 50%Apple cider vinegar and 50%Water in a spray bottle, next I powder then with DE (Diatimatious Earth) and I do spray and powder every week! So yes, hope this helps!


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Aug 4, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Here's a funny story from yesterday..😁👍
> I told my Son that if it looked like it was going to storm before we got back from driving Hemi home to put Fancy and Ozzy back into their pen. Well it was close to storming and he had to work soon so he went out as I asked and got a container of feed to coax them into the pen from the goat yard. Sounds simple enough right? 😂 He opened the gate and shook the bowl while slowly walking backwards and of course the goats mobbed him for the bowl so it fell and spilled on the ground so he grabbed Fancy by the horn and tried dragging her to the pen. She fought him and he fell to the ground getting grass stains on his nice cloths and jacket.
> He managed to get her locked up. Then he had to get Ozzy in and he didn't want to leave the spilled grain so he put on the brakes and wouldn't budge. My Son had to half carry half drag him to the pen gate and push him in. 🙈😁😂
> I honestly don't know why everyone has such a hard time with my goats?
> ...


haha! Sounds like when I put my goats away(totally easy and simple for me) but then when I go on a trip and I need someone like a family memeber to put the goats away, it normally takes me 10 mintues, and for them like 30 mintues! I'm like what!!! It's so simple!!!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 4, 2020)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> haha! Sounds like when I put my goats away(totally easy and simple for me) but then when I go on a trip and I need someone like a family memeber to put the goats away, it normally takes me 10 mintues, and for them like 30 mintues! I'm like what!!! It's so simple!!!


Yep..Our goats are angels for us but horrible for others..😂👍


----------



## chickens really (Aug 4, 2020)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> So they have lice, what I do is clean out barn, spray with Apple cider vinegar, soap, and water. Then for the goats i brush, wash, and spray with 50%Apple cider vinegar and 50%Water in a spray bottle, next I powder then with DE (Diatimatious Earth) and I do spray and powder every week! So yes, hope this helps!


No my goats did not have lice. Chiggers were biting them. Bronco spray helped.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 4, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Here I have seen this cross sell for $2000 so I hope it works.


Dare I stick my neck out and say:
Some people are stupid.

??

Are we talking registered Golden and Poodle from show winning lines? Proven pups from the cross of these 2 dogs? If not, to my mind, they are mutts.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 4, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Dare I stick my neck out and say:
> Some people are stupid.
> 
> ??
> ...


Exactly they are mutts once crossed. And yes people are crazy and pay high prices for them. 
Not from pure registered dogs. The Bernese is not registered. I agree fully.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 4, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Exactly they are mutts once crossed. And yes people are crazy and pay high prices for them.
> Not from pure registered dogs. The Bernese is not registered. I agree fully.


They are not mutts...they are "designer dogs".....that's  why they are getting the big bucks , you just have to look really hard for the designer  label on them


----------



## chickens really (Aug 4, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> They are not mutts...they are "designer dogs".....that's  why they are getting the big bucks , you just have to look really hard for the designer  label on them


Maybe it’s the brown spot under their tails 😳😂


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 4, 2020)

@chickens really ..,gotta luv you’re sense of humor...boy I’ve missed you❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 4, 2020)

The reason for the difference from the goats with others is, because ya are considered a "herd member" and treat giver...the others are to be wary of...they are strangers, so they Flee!!....


----------



## chickens really (Aug 5, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> The reason for the difference from the goats with others is, because ya are considered a "herd member" and treat giver...the others are to be wary of...they are strangers, so they Flee!!....


I like to believe that it's because I'm too darn wonderful and they can't help but behave..  
on a serious note you are correct about that. Prey animals learn to trust their care givers. Fancy wasn't tame when I got her at 5 months old and only loves me. I am Golden in her eyes. ❤️🐐


----------



## chickens really (Aug 5, 2020)

Yesterday I took a wooden letter to the wood worker and today I should find out what she will charge for making me my missing letters. Hopefully not too much. 
My Husband is a frustrating Man. All day I told him to contact the guy with the Bernese because I need to get Bindi over there before her cycle is over. He doesn't seem to understand that I have to get her bred at the right times or she won't catch. Finally he called him around 6:00 pm and the guy didn't answer his phone. 
I will take matters into my own hands if I have too? I'll call him myself..
I plan to give my Sons best friend a puppy because his old dog Dipper isn't going to be around much longer. I hope I can fulfill his wish of a Bindi puppy. ❤️🐶


----------



## chickens really (Aug 5, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> @chickens really ..,gotta luv you’re sense of humor...boy I’ve missed you❤❤❤


You don't need to miss me..I'm right here Denise..
Glad I can get a chuckle out of you..👍😁


----------



## chickens really (Aug 5, 2020)

I just found Bunny Boy and her kits pictures..👍❤️🐰


----------



## Bruce (Aug 5, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I will take matters into my own hands if I have too? I'll call him myself..


Sounds reasonable since it is you that is primarily interested in this breeding. 



chickens really said:


> I hope I can fulfill his wish of a Bindi puppy. ❤🐶


Then he can "owe" you $2,000 worth of favors and help


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 5, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Yesterday I took a wooden letter to the wood worker and today I should find out what she will charge for making me my missing letters. Hopefully not too much.
> My Husband is a frustrating Man. All day I told him to contact the guy with the Bernese because I need to get Bindi over there before her cycle is over. He doesn't seem to understand that I have to get her bred at the right times or she won't catch. Finally he called him around 6:00 pm and the guy didn't answer his phone.
> I will take matters into my own hands if I have too? I'll call him myself..
> I plan to give my Sons best friend a puppy because his old dog Dipper isn't going to be around much longer. I hope I can fulfill his wish of a Bindi puppy. ❤🐶


Of course you will take things into your own hands..,can’t believe you didn’t i the beginning! thought you were always in charge!🤣❤️


----------



## chickens really (Aug 6, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Of course you will take things into your own hands..,can’t believe you didn’t i the beginning! thought you were always in charge!🤣❤


Generally yes..I do get things done myself although this guy owns the shop my husband does work through so he can ask him again if I can use his dog this week. 😊


----------



## chickens really (Aug 6, 2020)

I got my paint yesterday so I will start getting the ceilings painted possibly tomorrow? I need to wash all my walls and take down pictures. Pack up my ornaments. Patch up all the nicks. I'm very excited to finally have this place cleaned up. It definitely is in need of paint. I also plan on getting new flooring put in here if I can have success with my puppies. The bay window in the living room needs to be replaced. It's not installed properly so it lets in a lot of cold air during the winter. 
I have so much stuff still in boxes that I need to get rid of since we moved here. Now with covid I don't know if anyone is taking donated items? I need to get rid of my clutter. My sister gives me crap about all my Nick nack patty wacks as she calls them. I know I need to get rid of my dust collectors..😂🙈
I actually packed up my old cloths I no longer wear. Hopefully Goodwill will take my stuff? 
My letters should be done today? although not exactly like the original ones. I'm not sure how that's going to look having two similar but different font styles in Levi and Pearls names. Lady couldn't make them exactly as the original ones.   
It's going to be another hot day here.. 29C 🌞☀️


----------



## chickens really (Aug 6, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Sounds reasonable since it is you that is primarily interested in this breeding.
> 
> 
> Then he can "owe" you $2,000 worth of favors and help


Funny ! 😂
He actually is going to do electrical work for me..😁👏🏻


----------



## chickens really (Aug 6, 2020)

I forgot to mention that when my husband told the guy Bindi is almost ready to be bred he asked how we do it? Was mortified with the thought of the two dogs doing it out in the open with people watching. My husband laughed and told him to get a red light for the garage, some candles and the right music to set the mood. 
This guy has never seen dogs being bred so doesn't know what takes place. 
He bought himself a standard poodle female puppy to breed,  I'm thinking he will be getting her fixed or sold long before he ever gets a litter of puppies.  Breeding dogs isn't pretty.
So if all else fails I'll AI Bindi with Hemi.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 6, 2020)

chickens really said:


> My husband laughed and told him to get a red light for the garage, some candles and the right music to set the mood.


Don't forget the Playdog magazines!


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Aug 6, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I forgot to mention that when my husband told the guy Bindi is almost ready to be bred he asked how we do it? Was mortified with the thought of the two dogs doing it out in the open with people watching. My husband laughed and told him to get a red light for the garage, some candles and the right music to set the mood.
> This guy has never seen dogs being bred so doesn't know what takes place.
> He bought himself a standard poodle female puppy to breed,  I'm thinking he will be getting her fixed or sold long before he ever gets a litter of puppies.  Breeding dogs isn't pretty.
> So if all else fails I'll AI Bindi with Hemi.


Could we have a pic of Bindi? And what's her breed?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> Could we have a pic of Bindi? And what's her breed?


Sure. Bindi is a Blue Merle Golden Retriever/Aussie.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

Yesterday I took Bindi out to my friends and we Artificially inseminated her with Hemi the Poodle. My friend that does the procedure figured she is at the end of her cycle. i will take her back on Saturday depending on what she is displaying for me. I was happy to hear she was still a virgin with an intact hymen  That means that Pitbull didn't get her when she was younger. 👍
Bindi doesn't get car rides and I was amazed at how well behaved she was in the Jeep. City traffic and lots of hiway traffic too. She sat in the back hatch and looked out the window. 🐶❤️
At my friends she was on her best behaviour. I was very impressed with her. 👍😊
Now I wait a month to see if she is pregnant?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

Today it's supposed to rain all day. I am looking forward to the rain. ☔️🌧
I was getting tired of the heat we have been getting. My goats won't be happy about it though. 😩😂😁
My pasture has enough grass to keep Kupid fed I'm thinking till October 👍
That all depends though on our weather too. He is looking good but a bit cresty in the neck. I'll be keeping my eyes on that. I hope I don't have to pull him off pasture for a month or start limiting his pasture time. Oh well I will do what's needed. ❤️🐴


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 7, 2020)

Have you started your painting yet ?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Don't forget the Playdog magazines!


Bahhaha!   I think his owner and his dog should subscribe to that magazine to learn the process of Dog mating. I went with the other breeding method.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Have you started your painting yet ?


No. I will on Monday once I am finished with breeding dogs. I will start washing my walls and packing up my ornaments today.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

This is a funny story about my sister and her boyfriend. Years ago they bought a puppy from a friend. Blue Heeler. For two weeks my sister kept calling it a him and named it Ozzy. We went out there to visit and the puppy wasn't a male! 🙄😂 Ozzy is now Aussie and a wonderful Female Heeler.   The look on their face when I told them the puppy was a female was hilarious 😆


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I went with the other breeding method.


The ole electric shock up the bum method?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

Bruce said:


> The ole electric shock up the bum method?


What? No a thin long rubber line lubricated and attached to a syringe with the semen and inserted into her uterus. Not much discomfort for the female. They just don't know what your doing back there. Takes only a few minutes. Hemi was a good sport yesterday too..😂😆👍❤️🐶


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2020)

I was thinking of the collection, not the distribution.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I was thinking of the collection, not the distribution.


Well that was the easy part. Alison has soft hands and the magic touch..😁😂 sandwich bags aren't just for sandwiches you know..


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

I guess I should probably explain that Alison isn't just some wack job with an AI kit and a box of sandwich bags..  
she is well known here in the Bull dog breed. She had her own bloodline and showed and bred CKC Old English Bull dogs for many years. She no longer has her dogs but now travels around Alberta doing her craft of Artificial insemination for other breeders. People will set her up in hotels and pay her good money. She also does birthing care of females after C-section and many other puppy care requests. Monday she is doing Cocker Spaniels..👍


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

Bahahaha 
I guess people should watch what they ask me because I'll tell you like it is..


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2020)

You can do that here, we understand


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

Bruce said:


> You can do that here, we understand


 .... I knew you would. Your all straight shooters and great people to chat with. 👍.I love the laughs daily too..❤😂😁
If I can't laugh I'll go insane. I can find humour in almost any situation. 🙈😊


----------



## chickens really (Aug 8, 2020)

I think I'll be taking Bindi on another road trip today. Frustrating when I don't know exactly when her cycle started. 
I think Darling Darla is coming into heat now too. Her and Lucy are humping each other again and that gets old fast. Humpy Humperton their skunk is getting a workout the last couple of days. Crazy dogs. Good thing I don't get much company around here. 
We went to town yesterday and on the way home in our subdivision we saw a stuffed animal laying in the ditch. My Son told me to turn around and bring it home for Bindi. I turned around and got it. It's a brand new hampster. Tossed it on the ground beside my Jeep and let the big dogs outside. Bindi was surprised that she got a new toy and didn't have to go stealing it either..😂👍 She carried it around all day. Last week she had a Chapstick she stole from somewhere? Wasn't from here. She ate half of it. 
I tried trimming around her crotch area yesterday because she is so hairy. She was behaved until she wasn't. 🙄 She wrapped her front legs around my neck and and pulled me down with her. She got all silly licking my face and wiggling. 😂😁 she isn't a big dog at all but definitely strong. I will have my Son hold her still so I can finish her up a bit better. 👍
I forgot I need a can of primer for my back entrance. It's absolutely disgusting with stains. I can't wait till Monday to get started on my painting. 
I was discussing Covid with a friend and the best way I can describe it is the world is a giant chicken coop and the entire flock is at risk of catching respiratory disease. I really wonder how long this pandemic will last? It's definitely a life changer. 😕
The other day I forgot Edmonton has a mandatory mask use in public places. I went for gas and had no mask. Got kicked out of the store. 😳
Alison went in slapped the money on the counter and said $20 on pump 2 and ran out! 😂👍 I'll definitely have a mask now in my jeep 🚙. Living out here I feel like I'm in a bubble and forget about covid and the new rules in certain places. 
Have a great day everyone and stay safe..👍👏🏻


----------



## chickens really (Aug 8, 2020)

Oh I forgot to mention that I don't think my Sons friend wants a puppy now because of the Poodle and having to maintain the hair regularly. That's okay though. I will sell all the puppies. That's if I even get any this cycle.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 8, 2020)

Here is Darling Darla and Humpy Humperton last year. 😳🙄😬
As you can see, they have other plans for him. They never play with him. 🙄
That’s the first one. They had it so worn out I got a new one. 
I got a lesson yesterday from Alison on female Dog anatomy and I was a bit surprised to learn they have a pleasure centre and it now explains why they love Humpy Humperton so much certain times of the year. I do have them trained now to go to the back room and not bring him out anymore. 
Sort of weirds me out now..


----------



## chickens really (Aug 8, 2020)

Here are Lucy’s Silkie poo puppies from her last litter. I staged the pictures..❤🐶🐶🐶🐶


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 8, 2020)

You've really got something going on there if your dog can have a mixed litter like that. Chicks AND pups! Pretty handy dog to have!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 8, 2020)

Bindi is finished her cycle, so all I can do is wait and see for her to change or remain the same..  
Lucy I should know in two weeks what's up and Darla still needs to start her cycle. She is close because she is loving up Humpy Humperton. 🙄😂


----------



## chickens really (Aug 9, 2020)

My Sons and I got busy in here yesterday..All my walls are washed and holes are patched. my oldest Son Cam did all the wall patching and Dylan washed the walls. I washed the fireplace and got it taped off so I can spray paint the brass glass doors. Painting them flat black. This house has lots of brass fixtures and nobs... I knew this place was dirty when we bought it 6 years ago but wow it was worse now after 6 years of us here too. The back entrance is the worst area. Cam had to put a lot of patch on the ledge that goes down the stairwell. It was awful. He will have a lot of sanding to do today. We are going to start painting the ceiling today.👍
We had a great time and we all worked well together yesterday. We all were happy my husband wasn't home because he never thinks we do anything right unless we are doing it his way. Plus he swears and complains about most things as he is doing it....He will be home today but cutting grass so I hope he doesn't ruin our fun day today by taking over.
I had work names for the boys yesterday. 😁 Dylan is Washy Washerton and Cam is Mr. Trowely....I was still just Mom. I heard that a lot as they day went by. ☺️
I need to go to town this morning to get primer and rollers. The spray paint too. A few other things I can't remember right now. 
It was cool here yesterday. 18C with a North wind. It felt like Fall..
Still Windy this morning and cold wind. Thermometer is saying 18C but it feels a lot colder. I have about 2 months left to get prepared for winter. 
I don't know if I'll ever get my goats together as one herd? My big goats are definitely too hard on Levi. Ozzy actually got very aggressive with him and flipped the poor little guy right over with his horns. Levi was bawling.😳😕. Pearl cried and ran for cover. She stood crying for Levi to save her. 
Not a big deal. I can keep trying although I can always just keep Fancy and Ozzy where they are again over winter. 
Enjoy your day everyone..😁👍


----------



## Bruce (Aug 9, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I can spray paint the brass glass doors. Painting them flat black. This house has lots of brass fixtures and nobs..


I think I'd die before I painted brass! That is right up there with painting hardwoods. 
Just my opinion of course.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 9, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I think I'd die before I painted brass! That is right up there with painting hardwoods.
> Just my opinion of course.


I understand. I just don't like the brass.😬 It's not my thing. It's outdated and not working with my country style. Here is a photo of the fireplace.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 10, 2020)

Good morning..  
We have the ceiling cut in and all the sanding is done on the walls. I have a bit more primer to roll onto the patched spots today. My Son will roll the ceilings today because I know my arms will not last long. 😬 
I am very excited to get finished and have a fresh clean house for the winter. 
I need to pick up a new smoke detector because it's not working. 😳 Plus an exhaust fan for the main bathroom. I need to treat the mold in there that's on the ceiling above the shower. Painting the bathroom once I have the House in order. 
Darla is in heat so I will set up a time with Hemi and hopefully he is available in 10 days. Darla isn't liking the changes and sounds during our painting. She doesn't like the sound of sanding because she is terrified of house flies so she has been running around acting like a fly is after her. 
Dylan doesn't work till later today so he will take her outside to play ball with Lucy so she has a distraction from the invisible monsters in my house. 
I have been so busy I haven't had time to spend with my animals. My goats are wondering where the heck I am? They have been calling for me more than usual. Baby Pearl calls Mummmm! Till I come outside to reassure her I'm still alive..😂❤️🐐 

My Oldest Son is doing well and fighting his addictions. He definitely is feeling proud and a sense of accomplishment helping me paint the house. Of course he has slipped once this past week although it wasn't a major slip. As a Sister and a Mother of someone battling addictions I understand it's one day at a time. There will be a few bumps in the road until his path in life is clear. All I can do is support him and try to guide him along to a better way of living. ❤️
If a person has never witnessed addiction it's hard to comprehend the turmoil and stress it causes everyone around them. I love my Son and I hope he can win his fight because he only has two choices. He either continues to fall victim to his demons and has to leave my house or he cleans up his life and becomes the person I know he really is. ❤️
Enough about that topic. Although it's a serious topic that way too many people endure daily. 😕

Once this house cleaning is finished my Son and I are getting busy with my winter preparations outside. I really will get my goats together and hopefully it works having them as one herd. If Ozzy was gone I know I would have them together already. He isn't going no where so I have to actually try a bit harder and not let the behaviour disturb me so much. 

Anyways I better stop yapping and hope you all have a wonderful day..😁😊🇨🇦


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 10, 2020)

It sounds like you've had some enjoyable days working with your boys. I like the names. You should be Mothermamommymum. 

I know how your heart hurts for your son  . I hope he can be strong and turn his life around.

A freshly painted house is a wonderful thing. We have two rooms that need paint, they still have the original paint from when it was built 20 years ago, and I'm pretty sure they applied it with a mister.  One of them is dh's office so it has to bug him enough to want to tackle it. He has a lot of book shelves on the walls which makes it a bigger job.
I don't mind the actual painting work, but I really loathe all the prep, which is really what makes or breaks a good job.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 10, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> It sounds like you've had some enjoyable days working with your boys. I like the names. You should be Mothermamommymum.
> 
> I know how your heart hurts for your son  . I hope he can be strong and turn his life around.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. 🙄. It takes longer to pack up the room and prep it than the actual painting. I will still have the den, office, three bedrooms and my bathroom to paint next spring.   
Thanks for your kindness ❤️...I have faith in his ability to recover and do great things with his life. I don't expect him to be anything other than who he is meant to be.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I need to pick up a new smoke detector because it's not working.


Get the new 10 year ones that don't need periodic battery replacement. 



chickens really said:


> My Oldest Son is doing well and fighting his addictions.


That is great! 



thistlebloom said:


> I don't mind the actual painting work, but I really loathe all the prep, which is really what makes or breaks a good job.


Yep.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 10, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Get the new 10 year ones that don't need periodic battery replacement.
> 
> 
> That is great!
> ...


Thanks I’ll look for one of those smoke detectors. 👍


----------



## chickens really (Aug 11, 2020)

Holy smokes! painting definitely isn't a fun job, although it's the end result that's the payoff! 
Almost have the ceilings second coat applied. Then the tedious job of cutting in the walls 🙄😬
My house is upside down 😳 I am so excited though to see the end results of all our hard work. 😊👍🏼
I got a call from a lady about a Lucy puppy. Was a referral from a family that bought from Lucy's first litter. I'm not sure if she is willing to wait till Late November for one though? Or if she wants a Silkie poo? She wasn't very chatty and only said she will contact me again in November..
One thing I have to get set up is a place for Bindi to whelp and raise puppies if she is pregnant? My Office will be set up for Lucy and Darlas litters if the two can possibly share a space once the puppies are born?That's if both are pregnant? I don't count my puppies till they are born though. I just get prepared. I'm almost certain Lucy and Bindi are pregnant. Lucy is not herself again. She generally is not a cuddly pooch. Once again she is a cuddly sweetheart and a little annoying with the kisses 😂
Bindi also is very lovey and sits at the screen door with a pine cone in her mouth staring at me with love in her eyes..🙄😂
Not her usual behaviour either. 
A lady I know was telling me about colour breeding in Poodles. I probably won't get any Parti colour Poodles breeding Darla with Hemi unless he carries the parti colour gene? She figures I will get solid colours of Black, brown and mismarked puppies from this breeding. Hemi is a Phantom colour Poodle and Darla is a Brown parti Poodle. Also she said none of my puppies will have the brown points like Darla. All will have black points. 
..I couldn't dispute what she said because I honestly don't know what to expect? I don't know how she knows so much though because she has never owned a Poodle before..She breeds Boston Terriers.
I found a Lady that breeds CKC toy brown parti Poodles. I will call her this week. I might buy a male and have my own stud dog here? Her ad though had pictures of puppies but no adult photos so I'm sceptical about her quality of the breeding dogs?


----------



## Bruce (Aug 11, 2020)

chickens really said:


> My house is upside down


That makes painting the ceiling much easier!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 11, 2020)

Bruce said:


> That makes painting the ceiling much easier!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 13, 2020)

Good morning everyone 
I have one wall left to do a first coat this morning and will have the second coat finished today. I have have another paint in a darker colour for accent walls and won't do that till my husband has time to tape and patch. When I got new cabinets put in he had to run electrical for two plugs so that needs taping.
I washed my blackout curtains yesterday and that didn't go to well..🙄 From hanging and baking in the sun the backing was rotten and they fell apart I will go buy new ones tomorrow. 😬👍🏼😊
My letters are finally done so I will go pick them up today. Probably get them painted over the weekend.
Yesterday I was sitting here drinking coffee with my husband and he started chuckling and told me to look out at Finn. To my dismay he was humping the air and very interested in Bindi..😳 Then old Wilson and her were flirting and he was trying too! She stood for him. Off I went in the afternoon to pick up Alison and get another treatment with Hemi. Hemi has no other girls to breed right now so I brought him back home with me for Darla. She isn't ready yet but saves me a trip for when she is. 👍🏼
I might have to go to Alison's on Saturday with Bindi and Hemi? All depends on Bindi. 
My friend that owns Hemi likes to call her dogs kennel dogs. 🙄
The misuse of the name gives the term an awful image of her dogs lives. Her set up is actually good. The little dogs have two runs off a nice sized shed. Plus they have a fenced in backyard for them also. They all live in the house and to me are very spoiled by her. Everyone has clipped hair and vet care. Not one of them are shy or nervous with people so you get mobbed by cute little dogs hopping around. 😊❤️🐶
My Husbands lawyer contacted him yesterday so he is one step closer to finding out if his DUI will be thrown out. The Alberta traffic safety board requested all documents and video of the arrest. So hopefully they decide it's not warranted for further court dates...Hauling him around is getting old real fast. 😟
Some of my plants are finished for the season so I will clean out the pots and start getting ready for winter. 😒 I don't like the thought of it coming. 😟😩
Well I better stop yapping...Have a good day..😁


----------



## chickens really (Aug 14, 2020)

I am finally done with the one colour of paint in my main living areas. The ceiling is done in the back entrance but we need to paint the walls. My Husband needs to set up the tricky ladder for us on the stairs leading to the basement. I will not be the one painting those walls. 😳👏
The paint is not exactly what I was wanting although anything is better than the condition that they were in before. Once my pictures are up I will be happier. 😊 I will colour test the darker accent colour and might need to darken it a bit more. 👍
Hemi is such a good little house guest. I am glad he likes it here. Darling Darla is starting to have a little more interest in him. He is a good boy and doesn’t bother with females that are not fully ready.
I am running to town today for curtains and a pack of hangers for my oval mirror. I am mounting it in that hole in the front entrance. 👍. I have had the mirror for about 20 years and finally have a good place for it. 😜
It has never been hung. 🙄
My poor goats are being neglected 😩 I haven’t been spending time with them. 😕
Excuse the mess but this is my front entrance. Need to paint the closet doors too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 14, 2020)

I know it's  hard work, but freshly  painted walls look fantastic...nice job


----------



## chickens really (Aug 14, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I know it's  hard work, but freshly  painted walls look fantastic...nice job


Thanks Barb..


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 14, 2020)

It looks good! And having done such a good job on all the prep, you won't have to paint again for a good while. You can sit back and admire your work all winter!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 15, 2020)

I got new curtains and they are blackout too. 👍🏼 I need to get busy this morning and paint that part of the wall so I can get the curtains hung before the sun hits the west side of the house this afternoon and heats up the living room. 
I got Bindi done one more time last night. So fingers crossed she takes and I'll have puppies in 9 weeks.   She was pretty nervous being in the city. Too many foreign smells and sounds for her. She definitely was happy to be back in the jeep and heading home. Hemi on the other hand is just a happy boy and didn't care about anything. 😁👍🏼
I have to remove the pop door off the chicken coop because Pearl has decided to lock herself in the Coop and lock Levi outside in the Run. 🙄😁
I have railway ties stacked to hold the door open but that will only work so long. I'll hang a flap over the hole and they can push it out themselves. 👍🏼
I got my letters and I'm not too happy about them although I'm still going to paint and hang them up. 🙄😬


----------



## chickens really (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning..
I got my curtains up. Need a different curtain rod but this one will do for the time being. 
Today the house should be finished with paint. I'll tackle the bathroom this week. 
Darla got bred yesterday. 👍🏼 Fingers crossed my girls all have litters.   My place has become a free for all Humpathon. 🙄 My two neutered boys are joining the hoopla too..I can't wait for everything to settle down again. 😁
It's going to be 29C today and through the beginning of this week. Sounds good to me..👍🏼


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 17, 2020)

You've got a lot done! Must feel like a new house now. 
Don't forget you need to get out there and ride Kupid! I'm going to be your personal nag, lol.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 17, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> You've got a lot done! Must feel like a new house now.
> Don't forget you need to get out there and ride Kupid! I'm going to be your personal nag, lol.


Yes. I plan to go riding this week..😊🐴


----------



## Bruce (Aug 17, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I'm going to be your personal nag, lol.


Does that mean CR should be riding YOU??


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 17, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Does that mean CR should be riding YOU??


Ha! No, not that kind of nag!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 19, 2020)

Good morning..  
I got a few more pictures hung and painted the fireplace front. 👍🏼
Slowly but surly my house is starting to be erased of that Dirty old mans grime he left behind. 
I woke up with a migraine aura episode this morning 
Darla is not an easy dog to breed. She stands and allows the tie but then bites me as I hold her steady. I wear leather gloves dealing with her. 🙄
I hope she is finished standing today.  Hemi is such a good little guy. I can tell he is beginning to get homesick. 😕❤️🐩 My Goats are doing great. They have adjusted to me not being outside as much with them.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh Jeepers..
I just downloaded an update in my phone and now I hate the update..stupid iPhone..


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 19, 2020)

Hope your headache eases off and goes away.
 I used to get bad headaches, I don't know if they were actually migraines but they made me puke and I couldn't even keep water down. The next day I felt like I had been flogged.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 19, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Hope your headache eases off and goes away.
> I used to get bad headaches, I don't know if they were actually migraines but they made me puke and I couldn't even keep water down. The next day I felt like I had been flogged.


I get migraines without having the headaches. I get aura so all I see is strobing sparkles that go away with extra strength Advil. Makes me a bit nauseous sometimes. 😕😬


----------



## chickens really (Aug 19, 2020)

Before and after. My fireplace..👏


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks wonderful,


----------



## chickens really (Aug 20, 2020)

I took Hemi home and finally done breeding Dogs for awhile. 👍🏼
He was sure happy to see his Mom. 😁
Today I hope to saddle up and take a well needed ride. Plus get my goats out to graze in the pasture for a little while. ❤️🐴🐐
I will begin packing up my ornaments and crap I no longer need. I will drop off at Goodwill. 😊👍🏼


----------



## chickens really (Aug 20, 2020)

My Cousin Coleen and her pinto Bonnie were posted on the Calgary Western rider web page. How awesome! 👏❤️🐴😊


----------



## chickens really (Aug 20, 2020)

I had all my goats together in the winter pen and it was good. Ozzy and Levi fight a little but both back off. Pearl is okay because Fancy and Ozzy don’t bother with her. ❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐 We all went up in the pasture and Ozzy got covered with burs..🙄


----------



## chickens really (Aug 21, 2020)

I have decided not to use those letters I got made from the lady in town. Very ugly is all I will say about them. 😬😳
I will order new ones online..👍🏼😊😋 
We got one heck of a thunderous storm here last night. Heavy rain. The roof began to leak around the light fixture in my bedroom.   
I have only been telling my husband to get up on the roof and take a look at where it's could be leaking. Plus the eavestrouphs need cleaning because little trees are growing in them 
Running to town today. I have to go to the dollarstore 😁😋 I love that store❤️☺️👍🏼


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 21, 2020)

Yikes, trees in your gutters! 
We don't have gutters, and it's a mixed bag. It's nice to not have to clean them out, but it's annoying to go out the door and get your head showered.

When we were young marrieds we rented an old house. It was dilapidated but cheap. We were cleaning one evening right after moving in, the bedroom light fixture was very dingy, barely letting any light through, so dh was taking it off so we could clean it. He yelled for me to come quick and turn the light off. I ran and found him on the ladder, holding the fixture in place with dirty water sloshing around in it! We were pretty happy he hadn't been electrocuted.
That house motivated us to get out of there and buy our own.


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh yeah, have you gone for a ride yet?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 21, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Oh yeah, have you gone for a ride yet?


Today if everything goes as planned I will be going for a ride.   
Yesterday's plan was ruined by the rain. I hope to be back from town early to go this afternoon. I expect Kupid to be a bit hot and forward today too ..My back is fine so I don't expect any problems. I will get some pictures today of us..


----------



## chickens really (Aug 21, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Yikes, trees in your gutters!
> We don't have gutters, and it's a mixed bag. It's nice to not have to clean them out, but it's annoying to go out the door and get your head showered.
> 
> When we were young marrieds we rented an old house. It was dilapidated but cheap. We were cleaning one evening right after moving in, the bedroom light fixture was very dingy, barely letting any light through, so dh was taking it off so we could clean it. He yelled for me to come quick and turn the light off. I ran and found him on the ladder, holding the fixture in place with dirty water sloshing around in it! We were pretty happy he hadn't been electrocuted.
> That house motivated us to get out of there and buy our own.


We didn't buy this place because of the house. It definitely needs lots of work but slowly it's happening. My barn is nicer than the house..❤️👍🏼


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 21, 2020)

We didn't buy our first house for the house either 😄.
It was a major fixer upper, but the payments were no more than rent and it was ours. We cleaned it out with scoop shovels and wheelbarrows if that gives you any idea of the former owners habits. It was a good thing, but I never want to work that hard on a house again.

Have a great ride! It should be exhilarating! Don't do your 101st fall today, haha.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 21, 2020)

I went for an hour’s ride. 🤠 As predicted Kupid was hot and forward. A couple of dogs charged a fence and almost unseated me. 🙄
It was a great ride all the same though ❤️🐴


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 21, 2020)

Yay! Kupids just trying to tell you to get him out more often


----------



## chickens really (Aug 21, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Yay! Kupids just trying to tell you to get him out more often


I plan to go out again Sunday..👏🤠🐴


----------



## chickens really (Aug 22, 2020)

@thistlebloom 
I must thank you for the inspiration. You and your Mustang have given me back my desire to ride again. I plan to go tomorrow morning if the weather is good. Not many places I can really go around here except down gravel roads. The one trail is too congested by young people on quads and dirt bikes. I have been down there a few times and each time Kupid is not comfortable and I can't risk injury to either of us. 😕
I think I might put up a sign at the mail box asking others if I can ride with them? But then again I don't need to meet any crazies either..🙄😂


----------



## chickens really (Aug 22, 2020)

Holy smokes it's pouring here this morning.  
I am planning to rake up the loose hay on the ground in my goat pen today.
I have no idea when we will get around to building the feeders? Way to many other projects on the go right now.
We are removing the shower doors in the bathroom and I bought a really nice cloth shower curtain yesterday plus the bar to hang it on. Still need to pick up the plastic liner. I plan to paint my bathroom a blue colour. I will get looking at paint colours.
I need to clean out my small garage because once Bindi's puppies are running around I will move the monsters out there with a heat lamp. Or have something set up in the basement? I will figure something out before the poopers are rowdy..😋👍🏼🐶


----------



## chickens really (Aug 22, 2020)

A Tribute to my Dad..❤ 
Today marks 27 years since I last held his hand. Tomorrow it's 27 years since he passed away..😢😕😔


I am the same age as my Dad was when he passed. It's sure doesn't seem like it's been that many years..😕


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 22, 2020)

Are there any riding stables around? If there are you might find a riding companion there. I suppose you don't have a trailer. 
If I didn't have a trailer I would be stuck on the gravel roads also. There is a bunch of trails 5 miles from me but I'd have to ride along a busy road to get there, so 10 miles over and back on the roadside isn't worth it.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 22, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Are there any riding stables around? If there are you might find a riding companion there. I suppose you don't have a trailer.
> If I didn't have a trailer I would be stuck on the gravel roads also. There is a bunch of trails 5 miles from me but I'd have to ride along a busy road to get there, so 10 miles over and back on the roadside isn't worth it.


Yes. A big riding stable just outside the second entrance of our subdivision. Although the ditches are small and the road is paved with a 80km speed limit.   
I don't have a trailer to haul him in either. He is easy to load though depending on the type of trailer.


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 22, 2020)

Before I got my own trailer (old and ugly but safe ) I had a few friends who would haul my and horse and me out for trail rides .
It would be so nice if you could make a riding friend like that.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 22, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Before I got my own trailer (old and ugly but safe ) I had a few friends who would haul my and horse and me out for trail rides .
> It would be so nice if you could make a riding friend like that.


Yes. I have friends with horses and trailers but live too far away and the ones closer have no trailer either. I will try and meet someone around here soon. 👍🏼


----------



## chickens really (Aug 22, 2020)

Yummy 😋 
I just baked some cheddar tea biscuits 😋
And a photo of Darling Darla..😊


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 22, 2020)

Is Darla begging for one of those biscuits?  I would if I were there.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 22, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Is Darla begging for one of those biscuits?  I would if I were there.


No..She was begging for ice cream last night..😋..I would share the biscuits with you if I could..👍


----------



## chickens really (Aug 23, 2020)

I had a feeling my side was going to be bothering me after Kupid shied the other day. 🙄😕..Oh well, I'll rest it another couple of days and then I'll get back out riding..😁🤠🐴
Good thing I taught him to spook in place and face his fears. He never bolts. I just turn him into a stand and face what's scary. Then we walk towards the scary objects once he relaxes.❤🐴
It's my own fault for not having him out anymore. Plus I was distracted.
I need new stirrups. My bad foot bothers me riding. I'm going to order the ones that swivel and are made for people with issues. Expensive, although will be worth every penny..👍🏼
I never got a thing accomplished outside yesterday due to the rain. Everything was all wet still last night. Today I will get raking up my goats pens and begin cleaning my little garage. Here are a couple of pictures of the volunteer Sunflower and my Mountain Ash is covered with berries so the Cedar Waxwings will have a feast come January or February when they swarm the tree again. 😁
Oops I have to switch over to my phone to post the pictures..😳😬


----------



## Bruce (Aug 23, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Before and after. My fireplace.


I like the lighter color! Did you bleach it? Seems like there wouldn't be that much color change if it were just dirt.



chickens really said:


> and Ozzy got covered with burs.


I HATE BURS!!!!!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 24, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I like the lighter color! Did you bleach it? Seems like there wouldn't be that much color change if it were just dirt.
> 
> 
> I HATE BURS!!!!!


What? I painted the brass, black. I did nothing to the bricks. I washed the bricks with hot sudsy water before I painted the front black. 
The colour change is just the picture. And you would be amazed though how black the water was after washing the bricks. The old guy was burning coal in the fireplace and the wood stove that's in the basement. Everything has a film of black on it. 😳🙄
Yes the burs are awful here each year. Terrible things..😕


----------



## chickens really (Aug 24, 2020)

I am so happy to finally say we are finished painting the back entrance and the kitchen   
Tomorrow we are going to town and picking up what we need to start the main bathroom..😁👍🏼
I hope to do the Den and office this Fall but I think honestly it will have to wait till spring. I must get the office room cleaned out and ready for puppies. Plus winter is just around the corner and I have lots to prepare before the snow starts flying..
Today I will get my Jeep loaded with all the stuff I am not keeping and drop it all off at Goodwill tomorrow..👍🏼😊😇
I found all my letters I needed at the Dollar store yesterday..😊
I will get them painted and mounted to the fence this week.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 24, 2020)

Finn on the porch and Darla enjoying a ride..Lucy because she is so cute! ❤️


----------



## chickens really (Aug 26, 2020)

Today I'm painting the closet doors. I got white trim paint. I was shocked when I removed the door knobs and saw white paint..😳😂😁
I don't think the doors have ever seen a coat of paint since the house was built. I'm spray painting the knobs white also. I honestly hate brass fixtures on anything..😬
Picked up the bathroom paint. I love the blue I chose. I'm excited to get started on the bathroom..
It's amazing how tame Levi has become after his shrivelled testicals fell off. He loves being loved upon and follows me around. He bunts baby Doat away from me..🙄 Pearl is determined and just climbs up on me..
Not much else going on here..Enjoy your day everyone..


----------



## chickens really (Aug 28, 2020)

A little Funny for you all..


----------



## chickens really (Aug 28, 2020)

I have a few random pictures to share. I got the closet doors finished 👍
My friends I got Fancy and Ozzy from had Triplets the other day. They might need me to bottle feed the middle Doeling and then I will have 5 goats..😳🙄..I hope I don’t have to help..
I bought a cute little Jade plant yesterday. I want a few more plants too. I used to have house plants but haven’t in years.
Not sure what is planned for today? All I know is I have enough around here to do that will keep me out of trouble 😉🤠


----------



## chickens really (Aug 28, 2020)

How do I explain this so you California dwellers understand? 
It's 15C here this morning although it feels much colder. 15C mid summer isn't cold. I think I might have to lay down some straw in the goat houses soon because I'm sure my goats are feeling the cold. 
Being this Far North it's a quick change from summer to Fall. The sun is lower and the days are getting shorter. By 9:00pm it's getting dark here. 
I find it so interesting to read journals and read about planting cooler weather gardens. 😊 All I could plant are popsicles and ice cubes. 😜
The one thing I enjoy about winter is watching the Northern lights dancing in the sky on a clear night. It's pretty here but even better the further North a person goes.❤️👍🏼


----------



## Bruce (Aug 28, 2020)

chickens really said:


> A little Funny for you all..


Oh my !



chickens really said:


> The sun is lower and the days are getting shorter.


That is for sure! 2 weeks ago I was going out at 8 for chicken lockup. Now it is 7:30!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 30, 2020)

Fall temps are on the way. Only 7C here this morning..  Windy and cold. Today my Son is helping me to get the fence secured so I can put all the goats together and hopefully house them all in the shed over winter..


----------



## Bruce (Aug 30, 2020)

Cooler here are well but thankfully not THAT cool just yet.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 1, 2020)

Good morning..🙂
I have been busy cleaning my house and hanging pictures. My Jeep is acting up. Some loud whirring noise in the front end. My husband spent most of the day trying to diagnose the problem..🙄🧐
Got to get a tow truck here and get it to the mechanic. 
I am pretty sure my 3 girls are going to have puppies. Lots to do before they begin to whelp out. 👍❤️🐶
Definitely feeling like Fall. Trees are beginning to change.
I bought a little house plant the other day. I think it’s an ornamental pepper? Although I don’t know? I was chatting with a friend yesterday and told him I want to pick up a couple of Africans at Walmart. 
I meant African Violets. My goodness a person definitely needs to read the texts before hitting send..


----------



## Bruce (Sep 1, 2020)

Does the Jeep not run? How far to the mechanic? I'd rather not pay for a tow truck if I didn't have to. 



chickens really said:


> I meant African Violets. My goodness a person definitely needs to read the texts before hitting send..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 2, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Does the Jeep not run? How far to the mechanic? I'd rather not pay for a tow truck if I didn't have to.


We have roadside assistance with Canadian Tire. We don't pay for the tow truck..👍🏼😁


----------



## chickens really (Sep 2, 2020)

Finally my husband finished painting the back entrance and stairwell..😁👍🏼. He hung the mirror in the cubbyhole too.   
I'll be hanging up my stuff today..
Haven't started the bathroom yet because it seems like everyday there is something else to do..


----------



## Bruce (Sep 2, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Haven't started the bathroom yet because it seems like everyday there is something else to do..


Yep, I ran into that when the main breaker in the barn died last weekend. Certainly not in the "to do list" of priorities ... until it was.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 5, 2020)

I have been so busy lately and to be honest I haven't had time to do anything that actually needs to be done. 🙄
Not enough hours in a day and no one home to help me either. Everyone has been working. 
Today I need to go to town for feed. I will stop and get some other things I need also. 
I hope my son can get the fence up higher so I can get my goats all living together. 🤔 It's a two person job or I'd have it done by now. 
I brushed out Finn and Wilson yesterday. I had enough hair I could have made myself a cocker spaniel! 
Finns hip is getting worse. I never mentioned this but he has a spinal deformity and bad back legs. He is 6 years old and the Vet predicted he wouldn't live as long with the deformity as it is. I am picking up glucosamine for him again today. He has dropped a bit weight as well. Poor guy. ❤️🐶


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 5, 2020)

But you're really getting your house painted! That's huge!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 5, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> But you're really getting your house painted! That's huge!


Yes! It’s definitely a huge job and takes more time than imagined. 😊


----------



## chickens really (Sep 7, 2020)

I am happy to say I finally got the fence secured and higher.   
All my goats were together for the afternoon. Ozzy and Levi definitely need to figure each other out. Lots of bunting and grunting going on. Being Levi was castrated at 6 months old he still has a bit of Buck behaviour in him. I separated them for the night and will have them out again for the day. It is a bit tricky at meal time now. I will have to train a new routine to them once together permanently. They all started bawling at bedtime to be back into their regular houses. Fancy yelling and Pearl bawling. They were pretty confused. 
I did put lattice over the window and Chicken wire over top.👍🏼😊
Hopefully Ozzy won't break the window now..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 9, 2020)

Holy smokes! Didn’t know if I was going to ever get back here..😳
Glad Rob and his techs were able to get us back on today..
@Baymule Now ya can tell all your news..👍❤️🙂
I look forward to reading everyone’s journal tomorrow. I’m busy painting again today 😊


----------



## Baymule (Sep 9, 2020)

Yay!! We are back!! I’ll post tonight, busy this afternoon.


----------



## bethh (Sep 9, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Hey, guess what ? We are going to try using a pallet with field fence tacked onto it as a less waste hay feeder for Fancy and Ozzy. I'll let you know if it works.   If it does all my problems will be solved in that department..👍


Please post a picture.  My goats are the great hay wasters!!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 9, 2020)

bethh said:


> Please post a picture.  My goats are the great hay wasters!!


I will definitely as soon as my husband has time to build it..😳
My goats are awful wasters too..


----------



## Baymule (Sep 9, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Finns hip is getting worse. I never mentioned this but he has a spinal deformity and bad back legs. He is 6 years old and the Vet predicted he wouldn't live as long with the deformity as it is. I am picking up glucosamine for him again today. He has dropped a bit weight as well. Poor guy. ❤🐶



I'm sorry about Finn, is there anything that can be done for him?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 9, 2020)

My sheep waste hay, the round bale is parked under the roof that is their barn. I just spread it around in their "barn" and practice deep litter. That waste hay composts in place and we dig it out to spread it in the garden. A couple of months ago, we dug it out and spread on the pastures. Wasted hay? Nope!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 10, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I'm sorry about Finn, is there anything that can be done for him?


Possibly hip replacements in both? Although his spine is crooked and has more vertebrae than normal. Roach backed. The glucosamine is helping him a little since I started him on it again. The surgery would be extremely difficult and expensive. He had X-rays at 5 months old when I had him neutered. He is here until his quality of life is gone. For now he is happy and still runs around. ❤️🐶


----------



## chickens really (Sep 10, 2020)

Still working on both bathrooms. Holy crappers it's a undertaking! 
Yesterday I repainted the medicine cabinet and vanity white. Doors are in the basement drying. I need to paint the backs now today. Spray painted my letters but was only able to do Pearls name because the paint I will use for Levi's name was missing the sprayer. My Husband got me one from town. Today I will actually get some painting done on the walls in the main bathroom. 
Yesterday I had to go out and trim down the lilac bush that grows in front of the Coop/Goat shed. Fancy was 2 feet off the ground and hung up in the bush. I had to drag her out ..I wish I had thought of getting a picture first. I was more concerned about getting my bawling goat out of her predicament though. 🤣😅

Have a great day everyone 👍🏼😀


----------



## chickens really (Sep 10, 2020)

Don’t throw up please! 🤢🤮
I had to show you that this place really did only have the original paint 😲
That’s my little bathroom in my bedroom.. I will post the after photos once finished.


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 10, 2020)

You're professional grade now! I think you should come do my painting!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 10, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> You're professional grade now! I think you should come do my painting!


Not really..🤗
Although it's definitely looking good in here..❤️🏡


----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Possibly hip replacements in both? Although his spine is crooked and has more vertebrae than normal. Roach backed. The glucosamine is helping him a little since I started him on it again. The surgery would be extremely difficult and expensive. He had X-rays at 5 months old when I had him neutered. He is here until his quality of life is gone. For now he is happy and still runs around. ❤🐶


Finn is lucky to have you. I understand about letting him be happy until he just isn't anymore. All you can do is the best you can do.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 11, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Finn is lucky to have you. I understand about letting him be happy until he just isn't anymore. All you can do is the best you can do.


Yes..And we are lucky to have him. He is a very good boy. We can no longer get him to a Vet without sedation. He doesn't walk on a leash and absolutely no way of carrying him. My Vet comes here to vaccinate him and Wilson. They are due for shots in November so I will discuss him again with her if he doesn't need more help before then?


----------



## chickens really (Sep 11, 2020)

I got the main bathroom painted yesterday. I just need to get the cabinet and towel racks put up. I'll post a picture once everything is where it should go..👍🏼😊
Today I am doing all the trim and the door in my bathroom. First I need to put primer on and then paint. . That's a tedious process 😟
Yesterday I was taking a break and a loud crash hit the back screen door window. Scared the crap out of me! I went and looked and a Roughed Grouse Hen was laying on her back. I picked her up and she died in my hands. Broke her neck the poor little thing. 😟😕
I saw a little black dog down at the end of the driveway last night. I know it belongs to the people next door so went down to get the dog. It's old and the stupid little ****ter bit me!! 😳🙄
I left her down there after that..They found her soon after that. 👍🏼😅

The weather is supposed to change and we are expected to get rain here all weekend. I find it funny how many people talk like this is the first year they have been here in our area and seem so surprised by the weather we have and the seasons. Good lord! We go through this every year and every year people act like they are new...
It's inevitable! It's Fall here in Alberta and Snow is right around the corner! Blah blah BLAH! 😳🤣😂


----------



## chickens really (Sep 11, 2020)

The dead Grouse. I put it up in the coop of my prefab. I guess I haven’t opened it up since I got rid of all my chickens. 😳😂
I hope you don’t think I was trying to feed a dead bird?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2020)

We don't have grouse here, do people hunt them? It is dove season now, durned if I know why, there can't be much meat on those little things. Although I once raised quail and we ate them. Wasn't much on them either, but they sure were good.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 11, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We don't have grouse here, do people hunt them? It is dove season now, durned if I know why, there can't be much meat on those little things. Although I once raised quail and we ate them. Wasn't much on them either, but they sure were good.


Yes people hunt them. Only take the breast meat usually. Doves are around here but not as common as the Pigeons though. I haven't eaten any of those birds.


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 11, 2020)

We have a grouse hanging out here lately. I see it early in the mornings in the same spot on the lawn.I don't know what's so special about that spot.
The neighbors had a grouse fly into a window and break it's neck. They ate it. A bite for everyone!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I went and looked and a Roughed Grouse Hen was laying on her back. I picked her up and she died in my hands. Broke her neck the poor little thing. 😟😕


Sad it happened but did you at least eat it? You know it was fresh.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 11, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Sad it happened but did you at least eat it? You know it was fresh.


Nope! I didn’t eat it. I don’t know how to butcher birds. 🤪🤷‍♀️


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2020)

YouTube knows EVERYTHING!!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

My Husbands court date was Wednesday and the crown prosecutor asked for all criminal charges to be dropped. Just waiting for the traffic safety board to review the information and then he should have his license back. 
My Son has been driving him to work and picking him back up most days. Although I sometimes have to drive him or pick him up. I'll be honest I don't like driving his Van. It's to big and feels like I'm driving a motor home. 😳. 
I think today I will finally have all my painting finished 
What a process it's been..


----------



## Bruce (Sep 12, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I'll be honest I don't like driving his Van.


Glad to hear they tossed the charges. 
If you don't like driving his van why don't you take him in your vehicle?


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Glad to hear they tossed the charges.
> If you don't like driving his van why don't you take him in your vehicle?


All his tools are in his Van..😳🙄
I have to drive the Van..  
I once had to take his Truck that had the sled deck on it with the skidoo during a blizzard and drive out to where the horses were and do chores. Couldn't see a thing and drove 50 km with the flashers on down the hiway and then took back roads. That was even worse than the Van. I need to sit on a pillow and at the edge of the seat to see over the steering wheel.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 13, 2020)

....My main bathroom is finished 
Just have to put the stuff back in there and hang my fish up. 👍🏼
I will be totally done painting the little bathroom today 
Then I don't think I will open another can of paint till spring. 
Pictures as soon as I have everything where it should be. 

Lucy is getting big. She grunts and talks a lot. She makes awful sounds if I touch her belly and ask her if she has babies! .. she is a very silly girl.

My husband wants chocolate chip cookies made today. I told him if he doesn't get the hay feeder built he will be getting Goat berry cookies instead..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 13, 2020)

I made a friend yesterday..😂
A&W parking lot.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2020)

I know you are glad to have the bathroom finished. Fresh paint makes a world of difference. When we bought this doublewide, it had that awful plastic coated wall board in a tiny floral pattern. Ick. I painted the whole house. walls, ceilings and trim. I put down knotty pine floors, sanded, whitewashed and applied a water base polyurethane. The water base polyurethane was a mistake. It has not held up to the grinding sandpaper of all the sand we track in. Should have used oil base. Refinishing the floors is on my radar. Just have to figure out how to get my husband out of the house for a week or so........he would get in the way, want supper cooked, complain and slow me down. Sigh......


----------



## chickens really (Sep 13, 2020)

Yesterday morning Levi was full of P&V running around jumping through the air and bunted Ozzy so the Chase was on..Levi then went John Wayne and was walking all stiff swaying his head. He is hilarious 😂 
He is the roughest, toughest Doat in the West..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 14, 2020)

Drum roll please..🥁🥁
I am finally finished with all my painting now till spring..😄😃
I just have to put all my stuff back in my bathroom this morning. 👍🏼
My husband installed the fan in the bathroom yesterday so my hay feeder is still a dream.    Way to many things to get done and not enough time in a day.
I never even got to bake him the cookies yesterday


----------



## chickens really (Sep 14, 2020)

Do any of you know what kind of plant this is? I don’t know? I bought it with no information.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 14, 2020)

Also in my excitement for not having to paint anymore I forgot about my kitchen so I’m not finished after all 😳😂


----------



## chickens really (Sep 14, 2020)

Random pictures..


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Do any of you know what kind of plant this is? I don’t know? I bought it with no information. View attachment 77447



dumb cane AKA Diffenbachia.  It is a toxic plant if chewed or ingested. 









						Dieffenbachia - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2020)

I like your pictures. What are the red berries?


----------



## chickens really (Sep 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> dumb cane AKA Diffenbachia.  It is a toxic plant if chewed or ingested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks..👍🏼..Now to remember that I better not be chewing on it.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I like your pictures. What are the red berries?


That's a Mountain ash tree in my front yard..👍🏼


----------



## chickens really (Sep 15, 2020)

My main bathroom..Need new mats though.
pictures of other bathroom coming once I got it back together.


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks really nice! Good job!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 15, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Looks really nice! Good job!


Thanks 😊


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2020)

Boy howdy! Your Domestic Goddess has certainly kicked in! Looking good! What is next?


----------



## chickens really (Sep 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Boy howdy! Your Domestic Goddess has certainly kicked in! Looking good! What is next?


I have to do my kitchen 


Baymule said:


> Boy howdy! Your Domestic Goddess has certainly kicked in! Looking good! What is next?


Hello...😊
I have to do my kitchen backsplash. Changing all plugs and light switches too on the main floor. For now I will patch the walls and paint the backsplash until I can afford to tile it. 
I'm beginning to clear out the office so I can have puppies in there. Got to get outside and get things cleaned up for winter also. 
It sure looks a lot better in here without all the dirty walls. Nice to be finally fixing up this old house. Once I sell my puppies I have to get the roof shingled and new flooring put in.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 17, 2020)

Fresh paint on the walls   one of my favorite  things ...you have been one busy woman, it all is looking great !


----------



## chickens really (Sep 17, 2020)

Finally got it done! My little bathroom..  ...Notice the Frog for a little added humour.....
n


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I'm beginning to clear out the office so *I can have puppies in there*. Once I sell my puppies I have to get the roof shingled and new flooring put in.


You're gonna have puppies? Have you been to the vet for a checkup? When are you due? WOW! When you have those puppies, I bet it will make the news nationwide. I bet you will be able to sell them for a LOT of money! Probably enough to retire on and buy another house!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 18, 2020)

The burs are thick right now. I pulled all those out and an hour later he was covered with more.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 18, 2020)

De-burr his mane and braid it. Burrs will still stick, but maybe won't be so matted. Gheesh. What a mess. Pretty horse, BTW.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 18, 2020)

Baymule said:


> De-burr his mane and braid it. Burrs will still stick, but maybe won't be so matted. Gheesh. What a mess. Pretty horse, BTW.


Thanks..That's my plan this afternoon. I'll braid his forlock back to his mane and also braid his mane. It's a real mess that's for sure..
While I'm at it I have to debur Bindi also and that's worse..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 18, 2020)

My husband brought home 3 big performance tires for my goats. We will get them put into the goats yard for them to jump around on. It has been really nice weather here the last few days so I'm glad I'm finally done working in the house for awhile and can get something done outside. 
My Cat has been acting up and has been slapping everyone. She hides in the hedge, in a tree, or just runs full throttle and slaps you on her way past. Well she slapped Wilson yesterday and the cranky old bugger almost caught her...This morning she popped out of the hedge in the dark and scared the poo out of me! She slapped me and ran to climb up the tree.. she is 9 years old and still her usual self.


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 18, 2020)

Your cat is hilarious! 
Maybe it would be worth getting a Sleazy hood for Kupid, at least during burr season.  





						Lycra Hoods & Protectors |                                           Big Dee's Horse Tack & Vet Supplies
					

Keep the head, neck, and shoulders of your horse protected with lycra hoods. Available with fleece lining, mesh, and regular lycra. Free shipping over $70.




					www.bigdweb.com
				




You can find them on Ebay also.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 18, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Your cat is hilarious!
> Maybe it would be worth getting a Sleazy hood for Kupid, at least during burr season.
> 
> 
> ...


That would work but I'd be scared he would get caught up in the trees and injure himself. Lots of bush in my pasture and barbed wire fence.
My Cat is awful 😂😀❤️🐱


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2020)

chickens really said:


> The burs are thick right now. I pulled all those out and an hour later he was covered with more.


At least it is only his mane. My alpacas whole front of their necks and the tops of their heads get burrs and no way they are going to allow them to be removed. I've made decent progress getting the burdock out of their fenced area though.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 18, 2020)

Bruce said:


> At least it is only his mane. My alpacas whole front of their necks and the tops of their heads get burrs and no way they are going to allow them to be removed. I've made decent progress getting the burdock out of their fenced area though.


I had the goats out for a well deserved hike up through the pasture today and all 4 are plastered in Burrs too. I cleaned up Bindi and now she is covered with them again. Endless battle. 
I can only imagine how bad they stick to your alpacas hair..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 18, 2020)

Got my two goats names finally up on the fence. That project is done..😊


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I can only imagine how bad they stick to your alpacas hair


----------



## chickens really (Sep 18, 2020)

Bruce said:


> View attachment 77622


Matted right up eh? That’s terrible. Poor thing. ❤️


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeah, he hasn't been that bad since but since the closer you get to their face the jumpier they get you can imagine how much "fun" it was to cut all that stuff out.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 18, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Yeah, he hasn't been that bad since but since the closer you get to their face the jumpier they get you can imagine how much "fun" it was to cut all that stuff out.


I bet that was a job. The burrs are really bad this year. 🙈 I just finished cleaning up Kupid. That was a undertaking..😳❤️🐴


----------



## Baymule (Sep 19, 2020)

He looks all pretty now! Maybe you should open a beauty shop for horses! LOL 

That sure is a mighty fine looking fence, love the goat names on it.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 19, 2020)

Baymule said:


> He looks all pretty now! Maybe you should open a beauty shop for horses! LOL
> 
> That sure is a mighty fine looking fence, love the goat names on it.


I'm glad I have my horse hair knife. It really came in handy getting the matted burrs out. I bet this morning his braids are covered in burrs again. 
I love my fence, my husband built that this summer..❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a question for you goat people. Should I wait and deworm my goats after the first killing frost like I do with my horses? To me that sounds good?


----------



## chickens really (Sep 19, 2020)

This is hilarious  
A friend was at a farm getting bales and the guy told them he has farm kittens to give away. She told her husband she was going to take a look and sneak a peak. Well once her husband was done he jumped back into the truck and she had two kittens in her lap. Named them Took a look and Sneak a peak..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 20, 2020)

Yesterday my Husband finally got out fishing. My brother came and picked him up. I ran to town for a few things I needed. I was busy all day and never accomplished anything   
My youngest Son has a new girlfriend so I got to see her again for the second time. She is a very nice young lady. Animal crazy and loves goats! I'd say she's a keeper 
Lucy is getting so big and has two weeks to go before she whelps out. Poor thing grunts and groans in her sleep. 
I'm thinking the other two are pregnant too but I'll know more this time next week.  They act pregnant although Darla still looks the same and Bindi is a bit fatter or I'm just seeing what I hope to see..
Today my Husband is building my feeder for the goats.  Honestly if he doesn't do it today you can imagine a real good argument unfolding around here.......


----------



## chickens really (Sep 20, 2020)

I forgot to mention I locked Kupid up in the smaller fenced in area till the burrs are done,  so I guess that's till after the snow flies. He was coughing from the burrs in his throat. 
His braid was covered again in burrs. I need to catch him and fix that again today. 
I don't know why the people next door don't feed their Cat? Like clockwork around supper time Loki comes through the pasture heading for the garage to eat. In the real cold winter temps the freeloading Cat even sleeps here and lodges in my garage. Sleeping with Alley in her heated Cat house. 🙄..People ask how many Cats we have? My husband says 2 but the other one belongs next door. I'll try and get a picture of him.


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 20, 2020)

Why should they feed him when you do it for them?
Maybe he likes your brand better and hanging out with his buddy Alley.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 20, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Why should they feed him when you do it for them?
> Maybe he likes your brand better and hanging out with his buddy Alley.


I know..🙄
At his place his food is up on a fridge and that's where he is supposed to sleep too. Only heat is from the fridge. Alley and him have a love hate relationship. She either tolerates him or slaps him out..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm not mentioning the hay feeder again until it's done!   
My husband was gone all afternoon going to the dump and then into Edmonton. When he got home he pretended to be interested in building the feeder with a lot of head scratching and vocal planning for the project.    
I finally told him to forget about it for the day..Honestly that man is the reason for my craziness   
I bathed Lucy and Darla yesterday afternoon. I first blow dried Darla in the bathroom and then did Lucy. I let Lucy go out of the bathroom when done and Darla attacked her..Stupid Poodle didn't know who Lucy was all smelling clean. Of course Lucy was ready to put Darla in her place. Small fight happened. I had to scold both of them. 
Hormonal pregnant females..😕🙄
I can't let Darla outside when the big dogs are out or I go with her. She attacks them. Bindi tolerates her and it would only take on time for Bindi to kill Darla if she had enough of her Bologna...
My Cat is definitely being a Bratty Cat. She is slap happy and slapped the wrong dog..She slapped Wilson and her claw got caught in his cheek hair! He lunged at her. Good thing he didn't get her. 😳😕
She has been busy leaving me gifts too. Mice and a killed Chickadee..


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 21, 2020)

chickens really said:


> When he got home he pretended to be interested in building the feeder with a lot of head scratching and vocal planning for the project.



Hahaha! 
Your place sounds like everyone is keeping you pretty busy! 😂


----------



## chickens really (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## chickens really (Sep 23, 2020)

My husbands very proud of this huge spider 🕷 that is on his boat. The man is scared of mice but he said that he was thinking about holding the spider..😳
If he does? I hope it bites him..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 23, 2020)

Bahahaha!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2020)

Why don’t you build the hay feeder? I do the building around here, it may not be perfect but it works. Maybe if you get started, your husband will get motivated and take it out of your hands. Why keep waiting on him? Just do it yourself.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 23, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Why don’t you build the hay feeder? I do the building around here, it may not be perfect but it works. Maybe if you get started, your husband will get motivated and take it out of your hands. Why keep waiting on him? Just do it yourself.


Well it's this way..He won't allow me to use power tools.  
To be honest I don't know how to work them because he refuses to teach me either.
I rewired the top of the old chicken coop a couple of summers ago and staple hammered my sweater to the top and was trapped for awhile quickly trying to get undone before he came out back to see what I'd accomplished.
I have my own hand saw, hammer, staple hammer combination screwdriver, hot glue gun, wire, and duct tape..
My husband is a perfectionist. Nothing better be done wrong or he redoes it himself..😳🙄😂


----------



## chickens really (Sep 23, 2020)

My husband always says he will get around to it! I once grabbed a piece of paper and and drew a circle and wrote round to it on it and gave it to him. There he had a round to it..


----------



## chickens really (Sep 23, 2020)

I forgot to give my Cat her can of cat food last night. The dry feeder must be empty also? Alley came running to the door meowing so I gave her a can on the porch. The freeloading Cat is meowing loud but he can darn well go home to eat. The people next door were here the other night getting their little old dog that was lost here in my yard. They have the garage totally heated now and have a huge bowl of cat food out that he eats and they refill. Bugger likes eating here too. No wonder he is fat..😳🙄🤣


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 23, 2020)

Maybe if you feed Alley on the porch for a week,  just enough that she eats it all, he'll start looking elsewhere for an extra meal.
My cats have their 24/7 dry food in the dog run, they can slip through between gate and post.  The dogs are in there for the night, and the cats sleep in the garage. There's no way Wren the heeler will let a stray cat in her dog run! She doesn't like our cats either but she knows better than to harass them.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 23, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Maybe if you feed Alley on the porch for a week,  just enough that she eats it all, he'll start looking elsewhere for an extra meal.
> My cats have their 24/7 dry food in the dog run, they can slip through between gate and post.  The dogs are in there for the night, and the cats sleep in the garage. There's no way Wren the heeler will let a stray cat in her dog run! She doesn't like our cats either but she knows better than to harass them.


We don't mind him using our place as a safety spot if the Fox or coyotes are chasing him. The barn and the garage are cat door accessible 👍🏼😊
They told me to chase him off if we see him but I explained that predator reasoning so they are glad we look out for him.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2020)

Obviously you are not working that man right. Ask him sweetly to "help" you. Then go outside and proceed. If he is that much of a perfectionist, he won't be able to stand it and he will come take over. BWA-HA-HA-HA!


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 23, 2020)

This is very true. I have done it too. But I always am so surprised (   ) when he takes over and give him huge compliments on his manliness.
Not insincere compliments, I do mean it.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 24, 2020)

Great advice..Although dragging a pallet around and talking sweetly doesn't sound like much fun..  
Today he is going to buy wood and not build it out of pallets. That's his plan anyways ...


----------



## Bruce (Sep 24, 2020)

chickens really said:


> huge spider


How "huge" is huge? It doesn't look all that big to me. Of course to DD1 a spider so small I can't see it unless she points right to it and would fully fit on my little fingernail with room to spare is "HUGE SPIDER!".



chickens really said:


> The barn and the garage are cat door accessible 👍🏼😊


Therefore fox accessible.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 24, 2020)

Bruce said:


> How "huge" is huge? It doesn't look all that big to me. Of course to DD1 a spider so small I can't see it unless she points right to it and would fully fit on my little fingernail with room to spare is "HUGE SPIDER!".
> 
> 
> Therefore fox accessible.


...


----------



## chickens really (Sep 25, 2020)

Random pictures..😁


----------



## chickens really (Sep 26, 2020)

My 4 little cuties..❤️😊🐐🐐🐐🐐
I brought them a wagon full of leaves yesterday..


----------



## Baymule (Sep 27, 2020)

I love your dogs!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 27, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I love your dogs!


Thanks..  
I love them too..❤️😊🐶
Yesterday the two St. Bernard's were loose and heading up my driveway. Finn and Bindi pounced on them and the fight was on. Finn was right on top of the female beating her up. Bindi put the Run on her back up the owners driveway. I quickly called them off and the two dogs went home. My dogs are okay. I don't think the fight injured the female. More noise than anything.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 27, 2020)

I have been busy the past few days. Getting a few things done that are needed. Friday I went to the Doctor. I just need to go tomorrow and get my blood work done. Hopefully that comes back all normal 👍🏼
I'm not one to run to the doctor too often. If my animals fart sideways though I'm all over it..
My dogs pregnancys are going smoothly without issues. Lucy is due this Friday. ❤️🐶 Darla doesn't enjoy being pregnant and is a bit more drama than needed. I hope she is a good mother. 
With Bindi I'm still thinking she is pregnant but it's hard to be sure with her. 
I haven't started locking my goats up together at night. I had better bite the bullet and try it tonight. I just hope they behave without any injuries. 
I need 3 bales of pine shavings and more goat feed this week. Probably get it tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 28, 2020)

chickens really said:


> More noise than anything.


And the St. Bernards got home telling mom and dad "but we just wanted to ask them over for dinner!"


----------



## chickens really (Sep 28, 2020)

I finally found an African violet and bought a little orchid too..😋


----------



## chickens really (Sep 30, 2020)

No much going on here..  
I'm just waiting for Lucy to whelp on Friday or around then. Harvest moon is Thursday..🌝 I have to wash and prepare my delivery kit. Consists of paper towels, clean old towels, plastic bag, scissors. Pretty simple. 👍🏼😊
My goats are going to be pleasantly surprised this morning. My Son filled 3 wheel barrows full of fallen leaves and placed them in the goat yard. They will be content munching on those today.❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐
I have to go and get my blood tests done today. Hospitals lab isn't open to the public so I have to go to a different place. 
I went for a haircut yesterday and the stylist said she loved the colour of my hair and my curls. 😳..She thought I have a perm and dyed my hair this colour ...I asked her if she honestly believes I'd purposely do this to my hair???
I didn't know people still perm their hair? I also told her crazy people don't get grey hair and she burst out laughing 😂 👍🏼😜


----------



## chickens really (Oct 3, 2020)

Lucy was due yesterday and still waiting for the big event to take place... She is nesting and of course in all the wrong places. 😒
Determined this time that under the spare bed is a perfect place. 
I have her confined to the puppy playpen with her bed. She isn't impressed. 
My friend rescued a mother dog and her 9 3 week old puppies yesterday. Lady couldn't afford to buy dog food. Mom is a red pointer and the dad is a Akita German Shepherd. Poor momma is so thin. I'm so glad my friend took them in. In no time Momma and puppies will be doing great. ❤️🐶


----------



## chickens really (Oct 3, 2020)

The momma and her puppies. Momma was chained to the doghouse. Now has a large kennel at my friends for her and the puppies.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I went for a haircut yesterday and the stylist said she loved the colour of my hair and my curls. 😳..She thought I have a perm and dyed my hair this colour ...I asked her if she honestly believes I'd purposely do this to my hair???
> I didn't know people still perm their hair? I also told her crazy people don't get grey hair and she burst out laughing 😂 👍🏼😜


How about a picture of your hair? Curly and gray just has to be pretty! I started graying at age 12. By 34, I was white headed, but couldn't deal with it and continued to dye my hair. Somewhere in my mid 50's I grew tired of coloring my hair and let it all grow out.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 3, 2020)

Baymule said:


> How about a picture of your hair? Curly and gray just has to be pretty! I started graying at age 12. By 34, I was white headed, but couldn't deal with it and continued to dye my hair. Somewhere in my mid 50's I grew tired of coloring my hair and let it all grow out.


I don't have grey hair..I do have curly hair though. My mom and sister both have grey hair. I apologize but I won't post a picture of myself on here..😳


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I don't have grey hair..I do have curly hair though. My mom and sister both have grey hair. I apologize but I won't post a picture of myself on here..😳


Not your face, just the back of your head. LOL No need for apology. Many people do not like to post pictures of themselves, mostly for security reasons-and that makes sense.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 3, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Not your face, just the back of your head. LOL No need for apology. Many people do not like to post pictures of themselves, mostly for security reasons-and that makes sense.


Alright I'll see what I can do? I don't mind posting the back of my head..😂😊👍🏼 Lucy is in active labor so I will be busy for awhile..👍🏼😊🐶


----------



## Bruce (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks like that momma dog was giving everything she had and then some to the pups. Glad she's in a better place now.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 3, 2020)

Lucy’s had a little girl puppy..Taking a nap now.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 3, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Somewhere in my mid 50's I grew tired of coloring my hair and let it all grow out.



Miss @Baymule

I've seen pictures of you and your long beautiful hair.  I'm glad you let it grow out and be its natural grey.

Miss @chickens really,

I am glad Lucy decided to have her puppy in a place where you could find her.  Just one puppy?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Oct 3, 2020)

Only 1 puppy?? That is pretty unusual.


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 3, 2020)

I thinks she's having one at a time...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2020)

Congrats on the pretty little girl puppy.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 3, 2020)

Sitting outside the emergency clinic. Lucy needs a C-section 😔😳
2 more puppies still in her. The one puppy is sideways. Both were alive earlier so I hope they are when delivered..


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 3, 2020)

Poor Lucy! I hope they are delivered alive and well.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh no, I hope Lucy and the puppies are ok.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh no, so sorry Shannon...I sure hope Lucy is OK


----------



## chickens really (Oct 4, 2020)

Lucy and her 3 little girl puppies..❤️
what a long stressful day. I’m so glad Lucy is okay.The puppies are adorable and doing great.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 4, 2020)

Congratulations  to you and lucy ....that certainly  had to be stressful , sure hope she gets a fast recovery and you get a peaceful day...


----------



## chickens really (Oct 4, 2020)

I had been up since 3am so it definitely was a long stressful day. By the time I got home with my puppies I had been up 22 hours. Darla had me up this morning at 6:00 to go look at the puppies and Lucy. Darla was a sad little girl yesterday when Lucy was gone. My Son said she cried and looked out the window the entire time. 😳
Definitely glad everyone is doing well. Lucy ate breakfast this morning and resting as expected. ❤️🐶


----------



## Bruce (Oct 4, 2020)

Phew, glad that worked out! Pretty scary.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 4, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Phew, glad that worked out! Pretty scary.


Yes. It was hard not knowing what was going to happen. Thank goodness it all went well..❤️🐶🐶🐶..🐶


----------



## chickens really (Oct 5, 2020)

Holy smokes..I finally feel like myself again this morning. I had a nap yesterday from 1:30 in the afternoon till 5:00. Then I made supper , did chores, watched a movie and back to bed again 😄👍🏼
So far Lucy is doing really good. She was up and about on her own yesterday. She eats and drinks water really good. The puppies are happy and feeding as they should be. ❤️🐶🐶🐶
Drum roll everyone! 🥁...The feeder is being built 😳😃😀😂
Not finished though 🙃😉..


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 5, 2020)

Yay for the feeder! I'm glad Lucy is recovering nicely, and you too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 5, 2020)

more puppy pictures....please    ...pretty please and thank you


----------



## chickens really (Oct 5, 2020)

Here are the girls. Rosie, Bailey and Abbey 😊❤️🐶🐶🐶
Having a cuddle with momma 😊


----------



## chickens really (Oct 5, 2020)

@Baymule 
Here is the back of my head 😝😅


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 5, 2020)

Your curls are great !


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2020)

I like your curly hair!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Lucy and her 3 little girl puppies..❤
> what a long stressful day. I’m so glad Lucy is okay.The puppies are adorable and doing great. View attachment 77968


What a blessing! I am sooooo glad that Lucy and the puppies are all ok. I know you had to be so worried over her.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 5, 2020)

Baymule said:


> What a blessing! I am sooooo glad that Lucy and the puppies are all ok. I know you had to be so worried over her.


Definitely I sure was worried. Lucy is my girl and a fantastic little dog. She is trained to wrangle chickens and very good at it too. No more birds so we play ball instead. 👏😊


----------



## Bruce (Oct 6, 2020)

She could be a goat wrangler!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 6, 2020)

Bruce said:


> She could be a goat wrangler!


Nope. She is scared of the goats 😆


----------



## Bruce (Oct 6, 2020)

I suppose that is reasonable given how much bigger they are than she is and the chickens were. HOWEVER cattle dogs are a lot smaller than cattle and they "wrangle" them. She can learn to overcome her fear and become a useful farm dog. Maybe there is a 12 step process for that


----------



## chickens really (Oct 7, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I suppose that is reasonable given how much bigger they are than she is and the chickens were. HOWEVER cattle dogs are a lot smaller than cattle and they "wrangle" them. She can learn to overcome her fear and become a useful farm dog. Maybe there is a 12 step process for that


Ozzy bunted her one too many times when he was a young kid. She definitely is scared of goats now. I don't bother letting the little dogs outside when I have the goats loose. I might get 3 hens in the spring and then Lucy will have some birds again to wrangle 😂😊


----------



## chickens really (Oct 7, 2020)

Darla is due in a week and a half. Definitely has a case of nipplitis and swollen belly. After Lucy's ordeal I have my fingers crossed she has a smooth delivery without any problems.   
Darla is a very smart and spoiled little Poodle, so I hope she loves her puppies and that all goes as it should too. Lucy is a fantastic mother. Her puppies are always clean and never whimper very much. 
Bindi is not pregnant. Not a surprise though. She would be due in a week if she was and she still isn't showing anything worth mentioning. 

Ozzy my oldest wether has started biting me. The next time he does I'm going to have to wallop him a good one.. If I could get rid of him he would be sold and gone..👍🏼🙄


----------



## Bruce (Oct 7, 2020)

Yep, he needs a good smack on the nose.


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 7, 2020)

Sounds like a case for goat burgers.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 7, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Sounds like a case for goat burgers.



Chicken-fried, of course!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 8, 2020)

I have Ozzy advertised. Hopefully someone will be interested in him? 
He is a menace and so mean to Levi too. I feel bad, although not bad enough to put up with him anymore. 👍🏼


----------



## chickens really (Oct 8, 2020)

Silly girl wants to play already. Lucy is OCD when it comes to her toys. Even took the toy to her puppies incase they wanted to play with her?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2020)

Is Lucy a Yorkie or a Silky terrier? 

Ozzie would definitely be goat burgers here. No point in putting up with a PITA animal. Then you get to bite him back! LOL


----------



## chickens really (Oct 8, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Is Lucy a Yorkie or a Silky terrier?
> 
> Ozzie would definitely be goat burgers here. No point in putting up with a PITA animal. Then you get to bite him back! LOL


I'm just waiting for my DNA results for Lucy. I should know soon if she is a Silkie Terrier or a Yorkshire Terrier ? First results said Yorkie poo but I have them running further tests to see if she is actually a Silkie Terrier. I knew she has a tiny bit of Poodle in her 20%..
I know! Ozzy is a rotten egg! 😂😡
I'm not a person that tolerates bad behaviour from animals. Now that he has begun to bite he is definitely not welcome here..


----------



## chickens really (Oct 8, 2020)

Darla and Lucy are getting into little fights the last couple of weeks. I definitely don't tolerate the behaviour and they know to not continue the argument or I'll scruff them both up!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2020)

Sometimes you have to be the alpha dog. It gets interesting when you have 125 pounders to lay the dog law down to.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 8, 2020)

Sadly Darla had her puppies prematurely this morning and they are gone. Terrible day here.


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 8, 2020)

So sorry.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 9, 2020)

very sad about Darla.



chickens really said:


> I should know soon if she is a Silkie Terrier or a Yorkshire Terrier


If there is much poodle in there it must be really recessive.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 9, 2020)

Darling Darla adopted Stuffed toys. She is a very happy momma. 😊
We buried the two little guys. 😌


----------



## chickens really (Oct 9, 2020)

My hay feeder is almost done..😳..👏😂😆


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice job !


----------



## chickens really (Oct 12, 2020)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving..🍁🍂🦃


----------



## chickens really (Oct 12, 2020)

I had Darla to the vet Saturday for a checkup and she is okay. Zero infection had caused her to abort the puppies. I'm to keep an eye on her and watch that no infection sets in. One possible cause was the puppy wasn't situated in the uterus correctly and died. She then aborted all of them. On a good note I am able to breed her again after a regular heat cycle. Darla is still mothering her toys. She eats and drinks fantastic so that's a great sign.
Lucy's little puppies are growing quickly and look like piglets. ❤🐶🐶🐶


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 12, 2020)

Miss @chickens really,

I am glad your darling Darla is OK and will be able to breed again during her next heat.

I have been intending on asking you if you have a good bit of deciduous trees where you reside and if they have started turning colors yet.  I watch the YouTube channels "GP Outdoors" and "Sawing With Sandy", both of whom reside in central Ontario, and they have some gorgeous fall colors right now.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## chickens really (Oct 12, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @chickens really,
> 
> I am glad your darling Darla is OK and will be able to breed again during her next heat.
> 
> ...


Yes. The fall colours are beautiful here. I'll take a few pictures today for you..👍🏼


----------



## chickens really (Oct 12, 2020)

@Senile_Texas_Aggie
Fall pictures here ...👍😁


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2020)

What lovely fall pictures. You live in a pretty place. 

I am so sorry about Darla's puppies. Poor girlie, she is mothering soft toys. I am glad that she suffered no ill effects and is ok. She is precious.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 12, 2020)

Baymule said:


> What lovely fall pictures. You live in a pretty place.
> 
> I am so sorry about Darla's puppies. Poor girlie, she is mothering soft toys. I am glad that she suffered no ill effects and is ok. She is precious.


Thanks so much. She is still loving her Cookie Monster and Ghost. ❤️


----------



## chickens really (Oct 13, 2020)

Holy smokes! 
my Hay feeder is complete and in the pen.
I’ll get pictures of it with hay and goats this morning..
The Old Man did a fantastic job..


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2020)

That looks super nice! I know you are going to love using it!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 13, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That looks super nice! I know you are going to love using it!


Yes! I can hardly wait for daylight to let the goats out to try it..


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks so much for the pictures!  You do have beautiful fall colors!

That is a very interesting design for the goat feeder.  Is the raised floor with the planks around the edge to keep the hay that the goats pull out but don't eat from being trampled under foot and getting pooped on?  If so, that is a really clever idea!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 13, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures!  You do have beautiful fall colors!
> 
> That is a very interesting design for the goat feeder.  Is the raised floor with the planks around the edge to keep the hay that the goats pull out but don't eat from being trampled under foot and getting pooped on?  If so, that is a really clever idea!


Thanks 😊 
I hope it works well. Might need modifications but for now it is better than the ground. 👍


----------



## chickens really (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 13, 2020)

That's a beautiful feeder! I foresee goatie naps in the bottom tray


----------



## chickens really (Oct 13, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> That's a beautiful feeder! I foresee goatie naps in the bottom tray


Yes. Thinking about putting a plywood hinged top over the catch tray..😂👍❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Bruce (Oct 13, 2020)

Very nice 
Is the tray treated/water proofed? If not that chipboard will rot pretty quickly.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 14, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Very nice
> Is the tray treated/water proofed? If not that chipboard will rot pretty quickly.


No it's not treated. It will have to suffice for now. 👍🏼


----------



## chickens really (Oct 14, 2020)

Look what it’s doing here this morning! 
*SNOW! 🌨❄️☃️*


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 14, 2020)

Oh my. Just a little tease hopefully.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 14, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Oh my. Just a little tease hopefully.


More on the way for Friday. Temps dropping to -8C for the next week..😕❄️🌨


----------



## Bruce (Oct 14, 2020)

on that!!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2020)

chickens really said:


> No it's not treated. It will have to suffice for now. 👍🏼


Paint it. It will help.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Paint it. It will help.


Yep. That’s what I will do in the spring. 👍😊


----------



## Bruce (Oct 15, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Paint it. It will help.


Yep. And I'd find time to do it now if at all possible. Once that stuff gets wet it starts to swell and come apart. Painting will be a lot harder and less likely to actually attach to the wood. BTW, use oil paint if you can. At least with "real" wood, oil based paint will bond into the wood. Latex just sits on top and any small incursion of water through the slightest damage to the "skin" will get into the wood and stay there, trapped by the layer of waterproof rubber with no ability to evaporate out. Then the wood rots, unseen, under the paint.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 17, 2020)

Very happy today. My goats all spent the night together in the chickens Coop/goat shed. 👍🏼
I got the tank and heater set up yesterday for the goats. They are all very happy despite the colder temperatures we have. Baby Pearl looks so cute in her winter hair. She is fuzzy and warm. ❤️


----------



## chickens really (Oct 17, 2020)

Yesterday....❄️🌨


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 17, 2020)

You have snow!


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 17, 2020)

I love snow, but not 7 months at a time. I'm looking forward to winter but don't mind if it holds off a bit. Sounds like your goats are settling in with each other and can share shelter. That's good!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 17, 2020)

We seldom get snow. I’m ok with that.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 17, 2020)

Fuchsia said:


> You have snow!


Yes! It’s cold here and only going to be getting much colder and lots more snow ⛄️


----------



## Bruce (Oct 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We seldom get snow. I’m ok with that.


We seldom have temperatures over 90°F. I'm OK with that.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 18, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We seldom get snow. I’m ok with that.



Miss @Baymule, you should post a picture of Texas snow...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Baymule, you should post a picture of Texas snow...


January 18, 2018


----------



## chickens really (Oct 19, 2020)

Baymule said:


> January 18, 2018
> 
> View attachment 78295


Very nice picture. Did the snow stay very long?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 19, 2020)

No, I was referring to what Miss @B&B Happy goats might refer to as Florida snow, namely something like this at South Padre Island:


----------



## chickens really (Oct 19, 2020)

My puppies have their eyes open..❤️🐶🐶🐶


----------



## chickens really (Oct 20, 2020)

This cracked me up


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 20, 2020)

A gift! Duh Shannon, I thought you knew by now...


----------



## chickens really (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## chickens really (Oct 22, 2020)

Goodness I think winter in Alberta is here. 
The snow came and hasn't left yet. It's cold and crappy outside. 
The wind blows and with the windchill it's darn cold. 😕
My youngest Son bought himself a Subaru Forester. It's pretty fancy with all the bells and whistles 👍🏼😊. This is his first vehicle that has payments to make. I'm very proud of him. He is a hard worker and deserves to have something to work for. ❤️ He had a Caravan and drove that for two years. I know a lot of young people who wouldn't be caught dead driving a Caravan. Dylan didn't care, it was wheels and got him to work. 😊❤️

Got Lucy's DNA results and yes Lucy is a Silky Terrier 👍🏼🐶
I advertised my puppies yesterday so hopefully I get deposits before they are ready to go home. The puppies are at the awkward stage where they can't really walk but are peeing on their own so the blanket gets wet and needs washing daily. They are barking and playing more daily. They respond to my voice and lick my fingers. Little tails wag too. 😊❤️🐶


----------



## chickens really (Oct 22, 2020)

Dylan’s Subaru..👏❤


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 22, 2020)

Good for your son! That's a nice car. I bet he'll be spending a lot of time polishing it   . Black is so hard to keep clean ,but is so gorgeous when it is.
And I want to play with your puppies!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 23, 2020)

My Pal that bought baby doats (Pearl) Momma just had two new babies with her yesterday. Crazy bugger named the goat Shannon


----------



## Bruce (Oct 23, 2020)

Shannon is a perfectly lovely name!


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 23, 2020)

Which one is your namesake?


----------



## chickens really (Oct 23, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Which one is your namesake?


The mother..😆😂


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Very nice picture. Did the snow stay very long?


Snow usually stays 3 days. That's MY kind of winter!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 24, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Snow usually stays 3 days. That's MY kind of winter!


Your so lucky..


----------



## Bruce (Oct 24, 2020)

chickens really said:


> The mother..😆😂


So you are the mother of goats?


----------



## chickens really (Oct 25, 2020)

My 3 little puppies today ❤️🐶🐶🐶
3 weeks old yesterday.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 25, 2020)

Very cute! Are they chewing on everything yet?


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 25, 2020)

Three weeks already!? They are little pocket pals!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 25, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Very cute! Are they chewing on everything yet?


Not yet..Don’t have teeth. 😊❤️🐶


----------



## chickens really (Oct 26, 2020)

I got a deposit for one of my puppies. 👍
The people are very nice and excited for her to be ready to go home at 8 weeks old. I hope I have deposits on all 3 poopers by 8 weeks..😊


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2020)

they are adorable. I love puppy breath.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 26, 2020)

Baymule said:


> they are adorable. I love puppy breath.


Me too! It should be bottled or a scratch an sniff..❤️🐶


----------



## chickens really (Oct 28, 2020)

A few little things to get you to chuckle


----------



## chickens really (Oct 29, 2020)

Have a great day today!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 29, 2020)

My puppies yesterday ❤️🐶🐶🐶


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 29, 2020)

Have they all been chosen? They are so sweet!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 29, 2020)

They are so cute!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 30, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Have they all been chosen? They are so sweet!


Yes..All the puppies are spoken for and I received deposits. One going to Calgary, one to Red deer and the other in Wildwood. All fantastic people ❤️🐶🐶🐶. The little poopers will be 4 weeks old tomorrow and I'll be starting them on solids this weekend. Then they will become poopers for me to clean up after. 
This litter is more like Lucy. Definitely Terrier and not much like the Poodle. They sound like raccoons instead of puppies. 😁😂


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2020)

My favorite small dog is a mini weiner dog. They are stupid expensive. Daughter got her first one at age 9, has had 3 over the years. She is on a list for a puppy now. They are great little dogs. I love my big dogs, but there is a special place in my heart for mini weiners.


----------



## chickens really (Oct 30, 2020)

Baymule said:


> My favorite small dog is a mini weiner dog. They are stupid expensive. Daughter got her first one at age 9, has had 3 over the years. She is on a list for a puppy now. They are great little dogs. I love my big dogs, but there is a special place in my heart for mini weiners.


Yes. They are definitely adorable little dogs. I love all dogs. ❤️🐶


----------



## chickens really (Oct 30, 2020)

This is Dad to my puppies. Hemi is a Phantom poodle. Plus I got a picture of their daughter yesterday. Poppy. She is adorable.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2020)

What is a Phantom poodle?


----------



## chickens really (Oct 30, 2020)

Baymule said:


> What is a Phantom poodle?


His colour is called Phantom. 😊


----------



## chickens really (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween everyone! 🍁🍂👹👿🎃🎃


----------



## chickens really (Oct 31, 2020)

The moon this morning. Strange reflection with a circle around the moon 🌝


----------



## chickens really (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey maybe that's a witch flying around the moon and she is wearing a headlight?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2020)

It’s a once in a blue moon!!
Moon isn’t blue, it’s 2 full moons in a calendar month.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 1, 2020)

Baymule said:


> It’s a once in a blue moon!!
> Moon isn’t blue, it’s 2 full moons in a calendar month.


Really? That's awesome!! I got to see that..plus get a photo


----------



## chickens really (Nov 1, 2020)

Here is another once in a blue moon 🌝 
Definitely won’t try this again! She wasn’t easy to photograph in a wig!  
took off bawling!


----------



## chickens really (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm happy to say that my husband is finally driving and I'm no longer needed to get him to work and back...He got his license back Halloween morning..


----------



## chickens really (Nov 4, 2020)

Good morning..
I'm running into town today and picking up wormers  for my horses and the goats. Will book an appointment with my Farrier today also. 
My puppies are definitely puppies now..😂☺️. They wake up and run laps around the living room. The puppy breath and watching them explore is the best experience. Rosie is bold and very outgoing. Abbey is midrange as far as bravery goes. She follows Rosie but cries if unsure about something. Bailey is the least confident although she goes off on her own to play. She submits and crawls across the floor. I will work on her confidence the next few weeks. I usually always have one shy little puppy in each litter. By the time they go home they are confident enough to handle the transition. ❤️🐶🐶🐶. 
I used my coffee grinder to chop up puppy food into a powder. Then I add water to soupy gravy. Puppies are starting to eat a little.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 4, 2020)

Puppies ❤🐶🐶🐶
Food shown is not the ground up food. 
F


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2020)

Too cute! What a joy they bring to your household. And what a joy they will bring to their new homes.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Too cute! What a joy they bring to your household. And what a joy they will bring to their new homes.


Yes. They are so precious and the care and positive handling brings out the best in each puppy. Their new parents are so excited for them to be able to go home.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 5, 2020)

Baymule said:


> They are stupid expensive.


And if the one my neighbor at the old house had are any indication, kinda stupid even without the expensive


----------



## chickens really (Nov 7, 2020)

Holy smokes things are busy around here. Puppy mania! 😳🐶😜
I bought myself a male poodle puppy 3 days ago. He is 3 months old so definitely added more work to my load. He is a cafe au lait Parti poodle. Very smart and and good little puppy. Darla seems to have taken over as his mother and yesterday she let him nurse on her for a couple of minutes. 😂
Better than Cookie Monster anyways. 😋
3 more weeks until Lucy’s puppies are gone..😊. So sweet. 🐶🐶🐶 Hemi is going home soon.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 8, 2020)

Had a little snow storm yesterday. Here is what Canadian puppies go through...😆


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2020)

Haha, MOM! You want me to pee in THAT????


----------



## chickens really (Nov 8, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Haha, MOM! You want me to pee in THAT????


He definitely learned quickly to not fool around outside. He poops and pees then runs back to the steps..😃👏🏼❤️


----------



## Bruce (Nov 9, 2020)

Are you sure this isn't Chickens Really "My adventure into puppies"?


----------



## chickens really (Nov 16, 2020)

Holy I have been busy. Puppies are adorable and leave in less than 2 weeks. Time flies.
Making a duck for supper tonight..


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 16, 2020)

Those puppies are so stinking cute


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 16, 2020)

The first three are adorable!  That last one though.... !


----------



## chickens really (Nov 16, 2020)

Hilarious. That was my first and last time I cook a duck. Not much on a duck! 😳😂😀


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 16, 2020)

chickens really said:


> That was my first and last time I cook a duck. Not much on a duck! 😳😂😀


I haven't cooked a duck in probably 30 years... does that say something about how much I thought of it?  LOL!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2020)

Duck is good-if you buy it already cooked in a restaurant, like in an Asian dish. Personally, raising ducks is not for me. Too messy, too loud, too messy, too needy, did I mention messy? 



frustratedearthmother said:


> The first three are adorable!  That last one though.... !


Shhhh........ that's the dark family secret that nobody talks about.......


----------



## chickens really (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes. Ducks don’t seem to have much purpose as livestock in my opinion. Dirty, stinky and meatless. 😳😂


----------



## chickens really (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## chickens really (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh my goodness! Charlie Brown is a little bugger. His new game is to run away from me when he is outside. ..I just get up to him and he takes off like a bullet..I have to put a collar and leash on him now when he goes out. What a turd he is..


----------



## chickens really (Nov 19, 2020)

My fuzzy winter 🥶 Goats..😊


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 20, 2020)

How's your feeder working out?


----------



## chickens really (Nov 21, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> How's your feeder working out?


It’s great. I have only used 3 bales so far. A bit of waste but definitely not like before. 😊👍


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 21, 2020)

Wow,  snow.  Ugh.   None here and why I am.  😁   your little goats don't seem to mind.  My boer would just tromp on out into it when we had any.  Dairy ones??  The looked an stayed in the barn.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 21, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Wow,  snow.  Ugh.   None here and why I am.  😁   your little goats don't seem to mind.  My boer would just tromp on out into it when we had any.  Dairy ones??  The looked an stayed in the barn.


When it's ßlowing snow they stay close to the feeder and shed. Most times they are out and about in the enclosure playing around.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2020)

But WE get it!


----------



## chickens really (Nov 23, 2020)

I haven't yapped for awhile..🤷🏼‍♀️
I bought a new table top Christmas tree yesterday. It's a perlite little 4 foot and came in its own pot. Indoor/outdoor. I haven't put it up because I am waiting for the monsters to leave first. Charlie Brown will be enough puppy for the tree..
I am amazed how the time has gone by so quickly. Two puppies leave on Friday. I take them them in this morning for vet checks and vaccinations. 
I'm sick of winter already and it's only just the beginning..😕
Happy Turkey 🦃 day everyone! I think that's on Thursday? 
I bought new socks yesterday and of course they are childish looking because that's the only socks that fit my elf feet. 🙄🤣
I had to buy a new bra also because Darling Darla fixed it real good about a month ago. I tried fixing it but didn't last long..😋😂
I'm looking for a new home for Ozzy my goat. He is just so mean to little Levi. 😟


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 23, 2020)

Puppyhood went fast! I'm glad you found them good homes to go to.

Sorry you're winter weary already  
Maybe since dogs are a passion of yours you should get a sled dog. Then snow would have a purpose for you!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2020)

We haven't had a hard frost yet! Usually by now, everything has been frosted and is brown. I have tomatoes out there on the vines! Picked 3 ripe ones a few days ago. Crazy. We are predicted to get some cold weather next week.


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 24, 2020)

Stop bragging Bay! 😄


----------



## Bruce (Nov 24, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I bought new socks yesterday and of course they are childish looking because that's the only socks that fit my elf feet.


OH, same as DD1! Her feet haven't grown since she was in 4th grade. She's shy of 5'2" and sometimes weighs as much as 105#. I bet you have a GRAND time trying to find shoes that don't look like they belong on a grade school kid. And winter boots?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Stop bragging Bay! 😄


Not bragging, I’m ready for it to stop! Just stop! I canned and gardened at warp speed for 4 months and it’s supposed to be dead now!!!


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 24, 2020)

When I come visit I'll kill them for you. You're welcome. Just one of the services I offer. 😄


----------



## chickens really (Nov 24, 2020)

Bruce said:


> OH, same as DD1! Her feet haven't grown since she was in 4th grade. She's shy of 5'2" and sometimes weighs as much as 105#. I bet you have a GRAND time trying to find shoes that don't look like they belong on a grade school kid. And winter boots?


Yes. It can be a challenge. 😁..


----------



## chickens really (Nov 25, 2020)

One of the puppies is going home today. The people are driving up from Calgary.   
One less pooper to clean up after..
The other leaves tomorrow. One stays till the first because the man flies into Edmonton international from Fort Mac on the first and drives home an hour west of me. She is a birthday surprise for a little boy. Today's puppy is a birthday surprise for a little girl..🎈🎁🎉


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 25, 2020)

Sweet! What a fun birthday surprise!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2020)

Going to be a couple of REALLY happy birthday kids!


----------



## chickens really (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes! Definitely a great gift 🎁❤️🐶💩...


----------



## chickens really (Nov 26, 2020)

Busy day yesterday. The puppy was well loved by the young girl who received her for a birthday present. I went for a haircut and my hairdresser gave me a few clippings from some of her plants.
I also got rid of Ozzy. My Pal and Athena came and got him. He was just way too mean to Levi. Now Levi can run around and be a happy little goat. If you can’t be nice I don’t have much use for you.. I hope Ozzy will be happier being amongst 50 other goats. 😊


----------



## chickens really (Nov 26, 2020)

From Canada 🇨🇦


----------



## chickens really (Nov 26, 2020)

My happy little goats today..❤️🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Nov 29, 2020)

Put up my tiny tiny tree 🌲❤️👍😊


----------



## Bruce (Dec 1, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Put up my tiny tiny tree 🌲❤👍😊


And your Christmas Cactus is joining in the celebration!


----------



## chickens really (Dec 1, 2020)

Bruce said:


> And your Christmas Cactus is joining in the celebration!


Yes..Isn’t it pretty..👏😊


----------



## chickens really (Dec 4, 2020)

All my puppies in their new homes..❤️🐶🐶🐶


----------



## Bruce (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like they all landed well


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 5, 2020)

They are all adorable!  If you weren't so far away from me, Miss @chickens really, I would try to get a dog from you the next time you had some.


----------



## chickens really (Dec 6, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> They are all adorable!  If you weren't so far away from me, Miss @chickens really, I would try to get a dog from you the next time you had some.


Awwww! Thanks so much. I would love to be able to sell you a puppy..❤️🐶


----------



## chickens really (Dec 6, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Looks like they all landed well


Yes. Once again I have found fantastic homes for Lucy's pups..👏🏼


----------



## chickens really (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## chickens really (Dec 10, 2020)

Charlie Brown and Darla went to the groomer today..❤️


----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2020)

They are precious!


----------



## chickens really (Dec 11, 2020)

I am so happy that my little goats are living stress free now that Ozzy is gone. I knew he was a problem but didn't realize how much he was influencing the dynamics in my tiny herd. Levi comes for pets. Fancy plays with everyone. They all just do what goats do happily without being chased or bunted. 
I don't even miss that awful goat...


----------



## chickens really (Dec 23, 2020)

Good morning everyone..🎄☃️🎅🏼
Hard to believe Santa comes in two days...😳
I have been busy with my dogs. House breaking two Poodle puppies is a challenge that I'm slowly winning. I'm up early because Charlie jumped off the bed and pooped on the floor and then Sofie decided to pee on the bed.   
That's the last night she sleeps in my bed. Tonight she sleeps in a crate if I can tolerate her whimpers? 
I have been dealing with health issues. I have high blood platelets and been back and forth getting blood work done. Possibly it's my teeth. About 4 years ago I had major dental surgery and now having issues again. I have chronic gum disease so I need another tooth pulled and a filling. Soon I'll be a Shan O lantern 🎃🙄
I don't have dental insurance so it's going to be a pricey adventure. Last time cost about $4,200..
This time it's around $1000. 
My goats are doing great. They sure enjoy the heated Coop on the cold nights. Coyotes have been close at night. I hope they stay their distance. 
I have discovered painting aps on my phone. I have been a paint aholic for the past couple of weeks. My arms are actually sore from holding up my phone....Tap, tap, TAP away the hours!!
I wish you all happy holidays and a much better 2021..


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 23, 2020)

Ooohh, sorry about the health issues. Dentistry is right up there with visiting your OB/GYN. Except you can stay dressed. Hope your recovery is fast and you get the problem sorted out. Ouch on the cost too.  

Glad your goats are all a happy unit now. Sounds like they are pretty spoiled.


----------



## chickens really (Dec 24, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Ooohh, sorry about the health issues. Dentistry is right up there with visiting your OB/GYN. Except you can stay dressed. Hope your recovery is fast and you get the problem sorted out. Ouch on the cost too.
> 
> Glad your goats are all a happy unit now. Sounds like they are pretty spoiled.


Thanks for the kindness. 
I'm pretty tired of my teeth issues and I hope to get things fixed up quickly. My goats are spoiled little critters. Getting a bowl of veggie slices for Christmas tomorrow. Horses included get carrots and potato peals.. 😋
I hope you get out for a fabulous Christmas ride..Happy Holidays..❤️👍🏼👏🏼🎄☃️🎅🏼


----------



## chickens really (Dec 24, 2020)

It's Christmas Eve..🎅🏼🎄🎁..


----------



## chickens really (Dec 24, 2020)

Fancy my Christmas Goat..🎄😊❤️🐐


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2020)

Goats are cute anyway, but that is just precious!


----------



## chickens really (Dec 28, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Goats are cute anyway, but that is just precious!


Thanks..😅👍🏼❤️🎄🐐


----------



## chickens really (Dec 30, 2020)

Sofie got a face trim today..❤️🐩


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 30, 2020)

What a beautiful face!  🥰


----------



## Bruce (Dec 30, 2020)

Very cute!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2020)

Adorable! What a smoochy face!


----------



## chickens really (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks..👍🏼
We think she is pretty cute.
Today is the last day of a very awful year. Let's wish the coming year is better.   
Happy end of a crappy Year! Happy New Year! 🎉


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 31, 2020)

_Happy New Year as well, Miss @chickens really!_


----------



## chickens really (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## chickens really (Jan 5, 2021)

Good morning everyone. 🙂
I hope you're all well. 👍🏼
The days are beginning to get longer and I am already antsy for spring to arrive. The coldest months are upon us here in Alberta and it it has been really mild here so far.   
I have stopped letting my husband feed the horses. He was feeding them grain and alfalfa pellets way too often and giving Teddy more hay than he could consume in one day. . I filled the hay bag for Teddy and zero waste anymore. I cleaned up the hay that was on the ground and gave it to Kupid and he ate it all.
I cleared tree branches that were hanging over the trail in my pasture so I can begin riding up there. I'm not ditch and road riding anymore. Sticking to the pasture I think? 
My goats are doing awesome and such loving little beasts. Baby Doat Pearl still loves me as much as ever. ❤️🐐
The dogs are all doing good. The puppies are a handful and constantly up to something they shouldn't be doing. They still drag leashes when outside and yesterday they went off on an adventure up to the top of the pasture. I searched and searched for the puppies. Sofie came back but without Charlie . In the house she went I began another search for Charlie. I found the little bugger coming down from the pasture and he knew that I was not impressed! He got a spank. Bad boy Charlie! 😡🙄
Now I'm going to toss them into the empty kennel that my Ducks lived in and they can play in there. Rotten little puppies! Right now they are trying to chew my wall!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 6, 2021)

Yeah, we gained a whole minute of extra (potential) sun yesterday. Haven't seen the sun here much for the past 2 months.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2021)

I am a sunshine gal, that would drive me nuts. Ok, Ok, nuttier than I already am.....


----------



## Bruce (Jan 6, 2021)

Yeah I'm not a fan  No sun means no solar power! Last month was the worst Dec by far since they were put in ... except for Dec '15 when they weren't "live" until mid month.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2021)

So you had to buy electricity? Horrors! Put up a wind turbine!


----------



## chickens really (Jan 7, 2021)

I don't like the darkness either. I look forward to summer and the sun up early and going down late..👍🏼❤️
I rode my horse yesterday up in the pasture and he reared up. I got off and walked him back. I think he has soreness because he has never reared up before. 🤷🏼‍♀️
I don't ride enough to get him on track so he will just continue on doing as he has been. He will be 20 next month, so no doubt he probably has something bothering him. I'm only guessing but it seemed to be his shoulder? 
Bindi was off on an adventure and I called her back home. She came from down the road. Once she got up to me she was covered in blood all over her face and one paw. I checked for injuries but nothing. I think she killed something and I hope it wasn't a Chicken or someone's pet? 
Always something to keep me on my toes. 🙄😳


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2021)

Can a moderator move my last post to my journal? I didn't realize I was in @chickens really's thread


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 7, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Can a moderator move my last post to my journal? I didn't realize I was in @chickens really's thread



Or you can just delete your post here and post the same on your journal.


----------



## chickens really (Jan 8, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Can a moderator move my last post to my journal? I didn't realize I was in @chickens really's thread


I don't mind Bruce. Although I'm sure you want it on your thread instead. 🙂😋


----------



## chickens really (Jan 8, 2021)

I forgot to mention the other day that Lucy tore her dewclaw playing ball and the nail was dangling. I saw blood on her paw or she'd still continued to play ball. I took her into the Vets yesterday and had the nail removed. Plus Sofie went in for her second vaccination. Lucy weighs 8 pounds and my chubby girl is 9 pounds at 3 months. I hope she slows down or she will end up bigger than I hoped for. I was told around 20 lbs but she is almost halfway there! 😳🤣😅


----------



## Bruce (Jan 8, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Or you can just delete your post here and post the same on your journal.


Done


----------



## chickens really (Jan 12, 2021)

I’ve made a big decision about my horses. I’m selling Teddy so I can have my round pen back and will begin to work with Kupid once he is gone. Teddy isn’t a good fit here. I can’t catch him or move him from pen to pen when needed. A lady is coming here tomorrow morning to see Teddy. She has a Shetland pony that needs a friend. I will have to get another friend for Kupid in the spring.
I’m going to the dentist today. 🙄😳
I’ll be one step closer to being a Shan O lantern now..😬


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 12, 2021)

I hope the lady likes Teddy and it's a good home for him. I know how those decisions can be internal wrestling matches.
What are you thinking as a companion for Kupid? 
Maybe a large breed wether goat?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 12, 2021)

There we go. I’m a bit caught up now and shall follow along (until my next hiatus). 

Your goats, puppies, and horse are so beautiful 😍 I second @thistlebloom ’s suggestion on a goat companion. As long as Kupid isn’t goat aggressive, it should work. I had my ND goat and my horse together (back when I had horses and goats) and they got along beautifully.


----------



## chickens really (Jan 12, 2021)

I’m not sure. I’m thinking about another small horse but not miniature sized. Something that won’t get through my fencing here. Kupid can get to my goats fence and does stand visiting them. I am not sure?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2021)

Animals can make friends cross species. When my Great Pyrenees Trip was a puppy, his pen was up against the horse pasture. I would see Joe, my pure white cremello gelding, standing next to Trip's pen. They were friends. The big white horse befriended the fuzzy white puppy. 

Here is a link. They were best friends. Joe is gone now, since August 2020. I haven't dealt with it well at all. Maybe some day I can tell his story. I can't think about Joe without tearing up. Gotta go.





__





						Danger! Snake!
					

I was working in my garden today. From time to time I'd sit down and cool off and when I did, I got lots of attention from the dogs. Parker got in my face so I tossed him a stick.    If Parker gets a stick, suddenly Trip is intensely intrigued by sticks and he wants THAT stick. Parker loves the...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## chickens really (Jan 13, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Animals can make friends cross species. When my Great Pyrenees Trip was a puppy, his pen was up against the horse pasture. I would see Joe, my pure white cremello gelding, standing next to Trip's pen. They were friends. The big white horse befriended the fuzzy white puppy.
> 
> Here is a link. They were best friends. Joe is gone now, since August 2020. I haven't dealt with it well at all. Maybe some day I can tell his story. I can't think about Joe without tearing up. Gotta go.
> 
> ...


I just read that story. My goodness ❤️👏🏼👍🏼..Thanks for sharing that with me. I love the pictures. I will see what I can do as far as a friend here for Kupid. I'll keep my eyes open. For now he can come and visit the goats.


----------



## chickens really (Jan 13, 2021)

Teddy is sold and he walked right out of the pen and right into the trailer without a problem. Amazing 😳👏😅


----------



## chickens really (Jan 16, 2021)

Kupid is doing amazing alone. He hasn't called out once for Teddy. His routine hasn't changed. I spent a bit of time with him yesterday thinking he was lonely? I brushed him out and fed him a carrot. We chatted and cuddled each other. ❤️🐴
Then I went and visited the goats and Kupid came and stood visiting the goats so I tossed him a flake of hay and an apple. He stood eating and watching the goats. 
I think Kupid will be just fine alone until I find the perfect match for all of us. 👍🏼❤️🐴🤠


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 16, 2021)

That's great! If it means he gets more apples and attention he'll probably be fine with being a single horse, lol.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2021)

Take your time, the right horse will come along.


----------



## chickens really (Jan 23, 2021)

I have placed an ad on our local buy and sell site. Hopefully I get a perfect match. Kupid is still doing just fine alone though. ❤️🐴


----------



## chickens really (Jan 24, 2021)

Good morning everyone. 
I think I found My new horse and Kupid a new buddy. His name is Toby and he is a paint, 20 years old this coming May. Has a bit of arthritis but fine when not ridden. 👍😊. I go see him on Saturday. He is at a stable. His owner can no longer afford the board fees so replied to my ad. I really hope Toby is the one.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2021)

And he comes with a bonus cat!


----------



## chickens really (Jan 30, 2021)

I was out there to see Toby. I am buying him. 🐴
He is a real good boy. Gets delivered in a couple of weeks.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 30, 2021)

He's cute! Is he sound for riding?


----------



## chickens really (Jan 30, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> He's cute! Is he sound for riding?


Yes. He actually is sound enough for trail riding at a walk. Short trips out. He might require pain meds if his leg begins to cause him problems. I really like him. He is a gentle boy.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2021)

He is a pretty paint. He should be ok for light riding.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 30, 2021)

With arthritis it helps to be moving. Maybe you could ride him a bit daily, or take him for walks so he doesn't do too much standing around.
Of course maybe he and Kupid will keep each other reasonably active. Is it your plan to keep them together eventually after they've gotten acquainted?


----------



## chickens really (Jan 30, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> With arthritis it helps to be moving. Maybe you could ride him a bit daily, or take him for walks so he doesn't do too much standing around.
> Of course maybe he and Kupid will keep each other reasonably active. Is it your plan to keep them together eventually after they've gotten acquainted?


Yes. They will be together after a week of visiting through the fence. My property is all hills so they get a workout walking. 👍😊❤️🐴🐴


----------



## chickens really (Feb 2, 2021)

I was hoping that Toby would be delivered this weekend. The temperature is dropping to over night lows of -28C and daytime highs-18C. Not sure if any of us want to be outside messing around with horses in weather like that? 
I have garbage bags filled with leaves and I have been dumping leaves for my goats. They eat them like potato chips...😄
I seen in my hatchery catalog that they have Golden Laced Cochin Bantam for sale this year . I think I need some of those..🙄😂👍
My puppies are growing up and very busy little puppies. I take the dogs out daily to play ball and tire them out!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2021)

Your puppies are so cute!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 2, 2021)

Love Sophie's new cut


----------



## chickens really (Feb 2, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Your puppies are so cute!


Thanks. ❤️🐩🐩🐩🐶


----------



## chickens really (Feb 2, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Love Sophie's new cut


Yes! She looks really cute. ❤️🐩
Unfortunately she isn’t as well behaved as she is cute though. Needs time to grow up. 😆


----------



## chickens really (Feb 2, 2021)

I forgot to post this picture of Sofie watching Lady and the Tramp. Scary dog pound scene! lol 😆. She loves watching TV.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 2, 2021)

You have quite the poodle puddle on your couch.  😄 Maybe it's a poodle pile.

My JRT used to get all excited when we would put a movie in about a team of huskies with an RCMP officer on board chasing bad guys on their sled. It was an old black and white movie. The dogs in the movie were all excited, running and yelping! Chaos! He was very intent and we would let him out the door and laugh when he would run around behind the house to the wall the tv was on, looking for those crazy dogs. 
We watched that more than we should have probably, just so we could laugh at him trying to catch those dogs.

More chickens eh? I thought you were done with those birds? 😅


----------



## chickens really (Feb 2, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> You have quite the poodle puddle on your couch.  😄 Maybe it's a poodle pile.
> 
> My JRT used to get all excited when we would put a movie in about a team of huskies with an RCMP officer on board chasing bad guys on their sled. It was an old black and white movie. The dogs in the movie were all excited, running and yelping! Chaos! He was very intent and we would let him out the door and laugh when he would run around behind the house to the wall the tv was on, looking for those crazy dogs.
> We watched that more than we should have probably, just so we could laugh at him trying to catch those dogs.
> ...


Well that’s a hilarious story! Silly dog 🐶..
She was just watching Cesar Milan. Maybe she learned something? 😆😄🙄
The chicken thing is a thought and honestly will probably be only a thought..😊😜 I am not a lover of those dirty birds.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 6, 2021)

We are now experiencing our Deep freeze temperatures. So cold. Overnight lows are going to hit the -40C range over the next few nights. I have prepared my goats and Kupid for the cold. Coop is heated and everyone has access to endless hay and water.
Here is a picture of Lucy the other day. -20C but she didn’t care. She loves playing ball. 😆❤️🐶
I took her in right after that. I didn’t realize she was so iced up!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2021)

That's a picture of the week!


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 6, 2021)

Does she play ball with pine cones? Wren does that, actually anything remotely spherical will get dropped on your foot.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 6, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Does she play ball with pine cones? Wren does that, actually anything remotely spherical will get dropped on your foot.


Yes. Pine cones, rocks and occasional sticks. We were playing with the ball that day though. The pine cone was just there.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 7, 2021)

All I can say is WOW 😳!!!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 7, 2021)

I have had all the little dogs outside to do their business. They were very quick and back inside. Big dogs were just let out and they were not fooling around out there either. 👍🏼
Temperature holding still at -38C.. 
I'm waiting for the first signs of daylight and will go out to check on my goats and Kupid. I'll toss Kupid another bale this morning. I have been keeping him in constant hay during this cold. I noticed he is walking on iced up hooves from standing around in this cold. Hopefully I don't have to help him today if this deep freeze. 
I gave the goats straw in the shed so hopefully they bedded down in the straw. I have two heat lamps also. I understand the fire risks but also understand frostbite and how miserable it is being cold. ❤️🐐🐐🐐. My lamps are hung and safely fastened 3 different ways to prevent them from falling. 👍🏼😅
Also my cat hasn't left her heated house or the garage in days. Only comes out of her house when I feed her. ❤️😺


----------



## chickens really (Feb 7, 2021)

I was outside and checked on Kupid. Tossed another half a bale. He isn’t shivering so that’s a good sign. Pretty frosty today. 💖. I gave him a carrot also.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2021)

That's cold! I don't blame the dogs for getting back inside as fast as they can!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 7, 2021)

Baymule said:


> That's cold! I don't blame the dogs for getting back inside as fast as they can!


Yes. My little goats are doing great but refused to come out to eat so fed them all in the shed and tossed in a bit of hay. 👍❤️🐐🐐🐐


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 7, 2021)

That's cooooold!!! Hope it warms up soon! We are supposed to get down to1F on Thursday, but that is way warmer than your -38C, which in F is about -36.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 7, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> That's cooooold!!! Hope it warms up soon! We are supposed to get down to1F on Thursday, but that is way warmer than your -38C, which in F is about -36.


Yes..it's just awful in this cold. The sun is shining and does have a little bit of heat to it so Kupid will get the sun shining on him when he stand in the back of the barn that faces south. ❤️🐴
Winter is awful if you live anywhere it gets below-20C.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 7, 2021)

chickens really said:


> All I can say is WOW 😳!!!


At that temp it is amazing you can say anything! I think there have been a couple of times it got that cold since I moved to VT in '79. We've had a number of -20°F in that time and it isn't at all unusual to get to -10°F.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 7, 2021)

Bruce said:


> At that temp it is amazing you can say anything! I think there have been a couple of times it got that cold since I moved to VT in '79. We've had a number of -20°F in that time and it isn't at all unusual to get to -10°F.


I know! I was bundled up for a 10 minute outing. I was still cold. 🥶😳
I can’t wait for spring..👍


----------



## Bruce (Feb 7, 2021)

chickens really said:


> I can’t wait for spring..👍



I don't think we'd like it if you DON'T wait!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 8, 2021)

Bruce said:


> I don't think we'd like it if you DON'T wait!


Thanks 🤠


----------



## chickens really (Feb 9, 2021)

Yikes. This cold weather was supposed to be over by the end of the week. Nope!   It's going to stay put until the middle of next week.
The day time highs are to improve over the next few days but the overnight lows are still terrible cold. 
All my animals are doing good though so that's the main thing 👍🏼❤️🐐🐴🐶🐩🐱


----------



## chickens really (Feb 9, 2021)

This morning’s weather advisory......


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks a lot! We are getting your cold blast down here in Texas! But don't worry, we'll repay the favor and send you a generous helping of Texas HEAT in the summer! Haha! 

For us 20F is COLD!! and that is exactly what we are getting this weekend and next week. I think it's getting in the teensF. That means frozen water and I'll be hauling boiling hot water to melt the ice. In the horse and steer water tanks, I can just bust the ice. But for the sheep and chickens, I'll have to melt it. The sheep drink out of 5 gallon buckets, the hens have a 1 gallon waterer. Yay-I'll have a week of this mess. PLUS we get ice and maybe snow.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 9, 2021)

We are sinking gradually into the negatives, just_ barely_ in the negatives F, which, if Shannon had those temps now she would be scampering about in her bikini!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 10, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Thanks a lot! We are getting your cold blast down here in Texas! But don't worry, we'll repay the favor and send you a generous helping of Texas HEAT in the summer! Haha!
> 
> For us 20F is COLD!! and that is exactly what we are getting this weekend and next week. I think it's getting in the teensF. That means frozen water and I'll be hauling boiling hot water to melt the ice. In the horse and steer water tanks, I can just bust the ice. But for the sheep and chickens, I'll have to melt it. The sheep drink out of 5 gallon buckets, the hens have a 1 gallon waterer. Yay-I'll have a week of this mess. PLUS we get ice and maybe snow.


When a person isn't used to the cold it's darn hard to enjoy the outdoors. This weather here is just mental in my opinion. How did the settlers survive this harsh climate? 
Keep warm and hopefully it doesn't last long. 😊👍🏼


----------



## chickens really (Feb 10, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> We are sinking gradually into the negatives, just_ barely_ in the negatives F, which, if Shannon had those temps now she would be scampering about in her bikini!


Yes I look forward to better days..😊😂😅


----------



## chickens really (Feb 11, 2021)

Today is the last of the really cold temps and we begin the climb back into milder weather.   
Toby should be delivered here on Sunday and that's Kupids 20th Birthday. 🎉🎁. I will post pictures of the first meeting they have. Hopefully I don't forget in all the excitement. 😳🤣


----------



## Baymule (Feb 11, 2021)

Early settlers didn’t have to get in their cars and drive to work. They farmed. They had big barns for livestock to shelter, hay and feed stored for that livestock and homes for themselves that may not have been insulated cozy homes like we have now, but they were warm. They raised and stored food for the winter, there were no bad weather runs at the grocery stores. They worked hard through the summers in preparation for the winter. They lived in communities of like minded people. We can only aspire to emulate such greatness.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 14, 2021)

Holy smokes! Finally today is Kupids Birthday and Toby is coming at 11:30. ❤️🐴❤🐴 
Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 14, 2021)

Waiting for Toby pictures , how exciting


----------



## chickens really (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry I was busy today. Toby is here..👍👏🐴
It was awesome! Kupid was excited. Still a lot of squealing going on up there. 😆


----------



## Bruce (Feb 14, 2021)

That is great, they will be a happy herd of 2.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2021)

My husband wants to know why I have 4 saddles. LOL I don’t know, but I NEED another one!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> My husband wants to know why I have 4 saddles. LOL I don’t know, but I NEED another one!


Exactly!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> My husband wants to know why I have 4 saddles. LOL I don’t know, but I NEED another one!


Tell him he'd probably rather you have one more saddle than one more horse. Annual saddle maintenance is a lot cheaper than annual horse maintenance.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Tell him he'd probably rather you have one more saddle than one more horse. Annual saddle maintenance is a lot cheaper than annual horse maintenance.


Better than buying stupid shoes!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 18, 2021)

So funny! I spend most of my money on my pets. I hate going to the pet store with my husband. I much rather go alone so I can buy more things than I originally went in for. 😊😆. 
I have 2 saddles and 3 bridles. 👍😊


----------



## Bruce (Feb 18, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Better than buying stupid shoes!


You should buy SMART shoes! Spend a little more next time 

Yep the 3 cats cost; wet food, dry food, litter, treats (for 2 of them) expensive annual vet visits. Medicine for the oldest cat (not to mention the radioactive iodine treatment 2 years ago).

The 20 hens are going through $11 of feed a week right now plus BOSS and scratch treats. The 2 alpacas are the cheapest. $22 for 50# of maintenance pellets which lasts about 6 weeks, plus about 15# of sweet feed mixed in. It is pretty cheap. Figure another $100 for hay annually.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 18, 2021)

chickens really said:


> So funny! I spend most of my money on my pets. I hate going to the pet store with my husband. I much rather go alone so I can buy more things than I originally went in for. 😊😆.
> I have 2 saddles and 3 bridles. 👍😊


I need more bridles!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 18, 2021)

At one point last year I had 4 harnesses for 2 driving horses! I did use all of them because two were show and two were for training, but I ended up selling two and that turned into nice feed money.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 18, 2021)

Last time I rode Pearl, she was in a full Tennessee Walker gait when a Chicago screw fell out and it happened to connect a rein to the bit. I got her to stop, sort of, and threaded the rein through the bit shank and held both ends. Decided it was a good time to go home and off she went! 

SEE? I really DO need more bridles! And some latigo strips to replace all those danged Chicago screws with.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 18, 2021)

Put a little white glue on your Chicago screws, it keeps them from backing out, but isn't impossible to unscrew when you need to.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

Palomino said:


> At one point last year I had 4 harnesses for 2 driving horses! I did use all of them because two were show and two were for training, but I ended up selling two and that turned into nice feed money.


Awesome you have driving horses..
I have always wanted a miniature horse and cart. Maybe I will have to possibly get that one day? 🤔🤫🤭


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Last time I rode Pearl, she was in a full Tennessee Walker gait when a Chicago screw fell out and it happened to connect a rein to the bit. I got her to stop, sort of, and threaded the rein through the bit shank and held both ends. Decided it was a good time to go home and off she went!
> 
> SEE? I really DO need more bridles! And some latigo strips to replace all those danged Chicago screws with.


I had the same problem so my husband put lock tight on the screws. Works great 👍


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

Today is the day! I will let Toby out with Kupid and fingers crossed that no one gets injured. I closed the gate up to the pasture although they still have the middle fenced in area to run. I don’t need them slipping down a hill.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 19, 2021)

Fingers crossed for Toby and Kupid!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

I forgot to mention that Toby is a registered Paint horse but sold as grade now. I have a photocopy of his papers. 😃


----------



## Palomino (Feb 19, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Awesome you have driving horses..
> I have always wanted a miniature horse and cart. Maybe I will have to possibly get that one day? 🤔🤫🤭








						Palomino's Training Journal-Announcement
					

Hello from Texas. I know there are quite a few other members in the state! I've been browsing this site for a few years and finally joined.   @Baymule, here you go! This journal will be for my miniature horses and their training. I'll update it as we progress. Not too much going on now, as shows...



					www.backyardherds.com
				



You should!! They are really fun! Here are a few of mine.

Your horses are gorgeous!!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

Palomino said:


> Palomino's Training Journal-Announcement
> 
> 
> Hello from Texas. I know there are quite a few other members in the state! I've been browsing this site for a few years and finally joined.   @Baymule, here you go! This journal will be for my miniature horses and their training. I'll update it as we progress. Not too much going on now, as shows...
> ...


Holy smokes that’s awesome 👏


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

Today is a great day for horses! ❤️🐴🐴
Uneventful introduction


----------



## Baymule (Feb 19, 2021)

Glad it went so well.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 19, 2021)

Awesome Shannon, so happy it went well


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes, I am really happy with this introduction. Kupid squealed once and they kicked each other once and it was over. 
Both are just standing up there like they have been together forever. 👍😊❤️🐴🐴


----------



## Bruce (Feb 19, 2021)

Had to make a LITTLE fuss!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 26, 2021)

Good morning everyone..  
Things have been really good lately. Horses are settled in and totally enjoy each other's company. Toby comes when I call him in from the pasture. He knows his name. ❤️🐴 My goats are so happy and adorable. 😊🐐❤️. They have been enjoying the mild weather we have been getting by chasing each other and hopping around. So funny to watch them from my kitchen window. 🤠
I got Darla bred again so I hope everything goes well with her puppies this time. . I will be watching her like a hawk this time. ❤️


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2021)

I think you deserve a "relaxing" day, just to celebrate all this happiness!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 2, 2021)

This is way too funny to keep to myself! 
You know that dance people do at weddings where people line up behind each other and put their hands on the persons hips ahead of them? Well that's what Charlie and Bindi looked like yesterday afternoon. 🙄😳😅
Bindi my Golden Retriver/Aussie is in heat. Charlie is in love with her but I don't think he could reach her anyways. He hops along behind her as she walks around the yard with his little arms tightly around her hips. Hop, hop, hop he goes!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2021)

You may be laughing now, but she will lay down for him.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 2, 2021)

Baymule said:


> You may be laughing now, but she will lay down for him.


I won’t let him be outside alone with her..😉


----------



## chickens really (Mar 3, 2021)

My 3 poos and my poochy poo..❤️
Another beautiful day yesterday.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 3, 2021)

😂😜....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 3, 2021)

That seems to mirror Vermont seasons as well.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 4, 2021)

Had my goats out foraging yesterday. It was beautiful outside. 10C 
Charlie Brown runs off so I stuck him in the empty goats yard. Little bugger thought he was hiding from me in there. 😆


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2021)

Gee, after the winter storm we just had, I don’t know how to classify our weather. It isn’t spring yet, but it’s definitely warming up.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 8, 2021)

I saw my first signs of spring flying over the house Friday. The Canada Geese are back. I have seen them daily flying over heading North. 👏🏼😃
The snow is melting away quickly and holy smokes I have a lot of dog poop to get cleaned up..


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2021)

Already??  Haven't seen anything of spring birds here yet.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 9, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Already??  Haven't seen anything of spring birds here yet.


Yes..They always come early. I'm expecting the Robins to be back here any day too..👍🏼🤠


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 9, 2021)

I thought I heard a robin singing in the trees the other evening, but haven't spotted any yet.
The Pine Siskins on the other hand are mobbing the feeders and making boisterous noisy chatter in the trees. For such little birds they can make some noise. I love hearing it. Chickadees are also tuning up and singing their Cheeseburger calls.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 17, 2021)

Was a beautiful day today..


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 17, 2021)

You have NO SNOW


----------



## chickens really (Mar 17, 2021)

Unfortunately we still have SNOW..😳 It’s melting quickly..👏❤️


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Already??  Haven't seen anything of spring birds here yet.


That's because they are all at our bird feeder!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 18, 2021)

Good morning everyone.   
I'm sure enjoying this spring weather..🌤 I look forward to planting and having my yard all cleaned up. We need all the snow gone and a couple of days of rain to clean up the dirt and dust laying around.
My two puppies are keeping me busy as usual. The other day Charlie and Sofie went on an adventure next door. 🙄 We were all playing ball and the two dingbats were dragging long lines and decided to head off through the trees and up behind the barn. Lucy with her ball and Darla in toe we found the brats in the next door yard. I crawled through the fence as Charlie trotted away each time I called his name. Sofie came running all happy to see me. I caught her easily. Charlie finally got distracted enough when Lucy dropped the ball for me to get ahold of the leash.we then headed back home and I realized Lucy no longer had the ball.Circled back again and found her ball. I was not impressed with anyone at that time. Darla stayed back at the barn and ate a belly full of horse poo! 🙄😕All 4 had burrs stuck in their hair and Sofie was covered in mud/horse poo. Into the tub she went.
An innocent game of ball turned into a lot of work all because Charlie couldn't stay home!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

Have you had Charlie tested for ADDHD?


----------



## chickens really (Mar 19, 2021)

Yikes! Fancy is shedding out her winter cashmere and also her neck is pretty much bald! 😳
Does that mean she has mites or something? My poor girl..🤔
I will be cleaning the goats house today and treating the house for parasites! I’m deworming them on Monday.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Unfortunately we still have SNOW..😳 It’s melting quickly..


Looks like that here as well



Baymule said:


> That's because they are all at our bird feeder!


I guess some have left you. I've heard a redwing blackbird and we now have robins.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 19, 2021)

No Robins here yet. Haven’t heard from the ducks either..


----------



## chickens really (Mar 20, 2021)

More entertaining information for you all.. My little does are in heat and Levi is making sure he doesn’t pass the opportunity to breed them. I mean he fully breeds them.
He was band and both testicles fell off. Remember I have a necklace for proof. ..Spring is in the air..


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Looks like that here as well
> 
> 
> I guess some have left you. I've heard a redwing blackbird and we now have robins.


We had red wing blackbirds at our bird feeder during our record breaking winter storm. We fed 100 pounds of birdseed in a week and a half! We sure were glad that we had got an extra bag.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2021)

chickens really said:


> More entertaining information for you all.. My little does are in heat and Levi is making sure he doesn’t pass the opportunity to breed them. I mean he fully breeds them.
> He was band and both testicles fell off. Remember I have a necklace for proof. ..Spring is in the air..


You have a testicles necklace? Where do you wear it.......grocery store? Doctor's office? Walmart? And what do you wear with it? Spike heels and a little black dress?


----------



## chickens really (Mar 21, 2021)

Baymule said:


> You have a testicles necklace? Where do you wear it.......grocery store? Doctor's office? Walmart? And what do you wear with it? Spike heels and a little black dress?


 I made it for my sister’s birthday 🥳
Blue binder twine and genuine goat testicles. I need to come up with an idea for earrings! 😆
She wasn’t impressed!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 21, 2021)

Necklace just incase someone might have missed it..


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh I do love your twisted sense of humor! hahaha! Love it! That is funny!

When I raised rabbits, back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, I tanned some rabbit hides. I had long hair that I often wore in braids or pig tails. So I took some small styrofoam balls and thick colored yarn, glued the yarn to the balls and covered the balls with rabbit fur, hand stitching the fur over the styrofoam ball. Tied in a bow on my pigtails looked pretty cool. I matched the color of the yarn to what color clothing I was wearing. I got lots of compliments on them. I loved the looks on people's faces when they asked me what they were and I answered, Rabbit Balls!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 21, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Oh I do love your twisted sense of humor! hahaha! Love it! That is funny!
> 
> When I raised rabbits, back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, I tanned some rabbit hides. I had long hair that I often wore in braids or pig tails. So I took some small styrofoam balls and thick colored yarn, glued the yarn to the balls and covered the balls with rabbit fur, hand stitching the fur over the styrofoam ball. Tied in a bow on my pigtails looked pretty cool. I matched the color of the yarn to what color clothing I was wearing. I got lots of compliments on them. I loved the looks on people's faces when they asked me what they were and I answered, Rabbit Balls!


Hilarious!   I love to laugh and I do have a pretty large sense of humour!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 21, 2021)

We have Sofie the poodle puppy as you know. We call her Soap or Soapy. She has to drag a lead or be tied up. She is Soap on a rope!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

So...... do you take a shower with her?


----------



## chickens really (Mar 23, 2021)

The poodles..and Lucy ❤️💞


----------



## Palomino (Mar 23, 2021)

The 2nd picture is so funny!! They look like perfect little stuffed toys all in a row. And their faces...!!
The white one on the right looks sharp and alert, the middle dog looks sweet and sympathetic, and the gray on the far right is my favorite! Looks like it has bangs and pigtails and is looking at you as if to say, Whaat???😂
They are all so incredibly cute!!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 24, 2021)

Palomino said:


> The 2nd picture is so funny!! They look like perfect little stuffed toys all in a row. And their faces...!!
> The white one on the right looks sharp and alert, the middle dog looks sweet and sympathetic, and the gray on the far right is my favorite! Looks like it has bangs and pigtails and is looking at you as if to say, Whaat???😂
> They are all so incredibly cute!!


Thanks 😊 
My groomer took the picture of the trio. I was so thrilled to see it. 
The white one is Charlie Brown (Cafe au lait, Parti) he is a sweetheart and a clown. Sofie (Apricot Parti factored) is in the middle and she is sweet and doesn’t listen very well yet. Darla (Brown Parti) is the smallest one and she is way too smart. 
My groomer compliments on how well behaved my dogs are. It must be like children that are perfect as long as mom isn’t around! 😆😂


----------



## chickens really (Mar 27, 2021)

It's snowing here this morning. 🤢🌨❄️
I have the horses locked off the main pasture as it's in dire need of moisture. The snow will help but I'm looking forward to seeing some rain here. 
Have you ever watched a movie or had a conversation and thought to yourself that's 2 hours of my life I'll never get back?   
The Ducks are back but not the ones that are usually around my place. ..Still no Robins. 
I'm almost done getting the office ready to be my puppy room. Just a few more things to do and it will be done. I look forward to having a place for them. I'm also picking up two baby gates to control the mob from getting to the bedrooms. My Son can't seem to remember to close a door behind him and the two puppies are constantly stealing something.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 29, 2021)

Wind storm here this morning into tomorrow. Gusting around 80km or more. 🙄
Saturday my husband picked up wood for my plant stand project. He cut out the wood for me and drilled the holes.   
Anyways it’s a windowsill behind the kitchen sink plant stand. I designed it. I stained the wood and use painted terracotta pots for legs. I don’t know if you like it? I think it’s fantastic


----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2021)

I like it!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 30, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I like it!


Thanks 😊 It sure freed up my countertop. My plants are happy and so am I..


----------



## chickens really (Mar 30, 2021)

Haha! Forgot to hit send! 😳😂


----------



## chickens really (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh my gosh, that is so FUNNY!!!


----------



## chickens really (Apr 1, 2021)

Holy crappers this is hilarious..😅😂
A friend of mine and I were talking a couple of weeks ago about our houses and cheap ways to spruce up old items without having to replace them. Told her I'm going to repaint my old ceiling fan in the living room from brass to a different colour. Anyways she decided to pressure wash the outside of her house and decided it's time to spray paint the old light fixtures outside. She ran to town got her paint and painted them. She quickly put them back up all proud of herself. That night her husband goes and turns on the outside lights and it's dark. He goes out thinking the bulbs are burnt out and came in laughing. She painted the entire light fixture so absolutely no light could shine through...😳🙄  ..I almost peed myself! 😂🤣


----------



## chickens really (Apr 1, 2021)

Today is my wedding anniversary. Yeppers! April fools day. I vowed to be a fool only once!   20 years we have been riding this Rollercoaster..😳😅...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2021)

Happy Anniversary! You picked an easy to remember date. Ours is Valentines Day. LOL

That is a funny story about your friend. The best teacher is mess ups like that. Now she has learned and will NEVER make that mistake again!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2021)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 1, 2021)

have a wonderful anniversary


----------



## chickens really (Apr 1, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Happy Anniversary! You picked an easy to remember date. Ours is Valentines Day. LOL
> 
> That is a funny story about your friend. The best teacher is mess ups like that. Now she has learned and will NEVER make that mistake again!


Yes, she sure is laughing at herself! 😆
Thanks for the happy anniversary 💞


----------



## chickens really (Apr 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday to me! 🥳🎶🎵..Last year of my 40s. 😳🙄
Have a wonderful Good Friday and Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2021)

Happy birthday to you! I hope you have a great birthday celebration and a big cake!


----------



## chickens really (Apr 2, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Happy birthday to you! I hope you have a great birthday celebration and a big cake!


Yes. Mom was here yesterday and we had cake! 🎂..Today I’ll be busy eating Cake! Thanks so much! 🥳


----------



## Bruce (Apr 2, 2021)

Happy birthday CR! 
At 49 you are still a lot younger than most of us


----------



## chickens really (Apr 7, 2021)

I began spray painting my ugly old brass ceiling fan. 💞
Well it’s finished being painted although not put back up yet. My husband will hang it on Saturday. Here is a picture of it with a coat of paint. I’m impressed that I actually did a good job..😊👏 The blades are a dark brown.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2021)

That does look good. Good color too, it won't show dirt like my white ones do........what was I thinking???


----------



## chickens really (Apr 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> That does look good. Good color too, it won't show dirt like my white ones do........what was I thinking???


Yes. I didn’t want a white fan in the living room. In the birds room there is a white ceiling fan and boy does it look awful 😣 
I might have to tackle that one soon? 
I really am glad I chose this colour. 😊👏👍


----------



## chickens really (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeepers our weather is all over the place. It was nice Saturday morning and in the afternoon the winds picked up and it snowed like crazy. It was like a blizzard 🌨 .
Yesterday morning it was white outside and by mid afternoon all the snow was melted away. I needed more hay so my husband picked up 51 more bales. I hope that they will last till first cut.   
I was happy with the bales. Good quality hay. 👏😊


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2021)

I got 8 "early first cut" a month or so back because the boys clearly weren't going to make it to spring grass on the 20 bales of 2nd cut I got in the fall. Those boys are PICKY!!!! Lots more of the 1st cut ends up on the floor. I have to preorder 25 bales of second cut for next winter.


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2021)

I got the fan back up!


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2021)

I let the horses out for a run on the pasture. Still not much grass. Hopefully we get rain ☔️


----------



## Baymule (Apr 15, 2021)

I just took my horses off pasture that I don’t have and they are dry lotted for the summer. Last spring I sowed Bahia grass seed behind the barn where we had it forestry mulched. I allowed VERY limited grazing. A few days ago, I disced up the pipeline and sowed giant Bermuda grass seed, waiting on rain. I need grass sooooo bad!


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I just took my horses off pasture that I don’t have and they are dry lotted for the summer. Last spring I sowed Bahia grass seed behind the barn where we had it forestry mulched. I allowed VERY limited grazing. A few days ago, I disced up the pipeline and sowed giant Bermuda grass seed, waiting on rain. I need grass sooooo bad!


Yes..I graze my horses all summer long and in good years I don’t have to feed hay till fall. We desperately need days of steady rain.


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2021)

Coyotes! 
we have lots of coyotes around this year. One has been coming here almost daily this past week and I think it’s trying to lure Bindi away from the yard to kill her. I can’t let the 4 little dogs outside alone.
It was just behind the shop calling and Bindi was wanting to go but I was able to get her back into the house.
Maybe it’s after the goats?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 15, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Coyotes!
> we have lots of coyotes around this year. One has been coming here almost daily this past week and I think it’s trying to lure Bindi away from the yard to kill her. I can’t let the 4 little dogs outside alone.
> It was just behind the shop calling and Bindi was wanting to go but I was able to get her back into the house.
> Maybe it’s after the goats?


maybe, mine always target my chickens (obv.) and cat for whatever reason...


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2021)

Ceciliasflock said:


> maybe, mine always target my chickens (obv.) and cat for whatever reason...


I don’t have chickens or ducks anymore. I have a Cat outside although she is always okay.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 16, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Hopefully we get rain


We are getting rain today. I'm not complaining about all the power we've made the past couple of weeks but was starting to worry about drought.

Perhaps the coyotes need to see the projectile part of a rifle? I hope you don't lose any animals.


----------



## chickens really (Apr 16, 2021)

Bruce said:


> We are getting rain today. I'm not complaining about all the power we've made the past couple of weeks but was starting to worry about drought.
> 
> Perhaps the coyotes need to see the projectile part of a rifle? I hope you don't lose any animals.


Congratulations on the rain 🌧. Yes I think it’s time to get rid of the coyotes. Fingers crossed that I don’t lose anything..😕


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2021)

We got 3” over 2 days! So excited over the rain! 
Thst coyote is up to no good. Buy some chicken at the store and place it in an open spot, get rifle......


----------



## chickens really (Apr 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> We got 3” over 2 days! So excited over the rain!
> Thst coyote is up to no good. Buy some chicken at the store and place it in an open spot, get rifle......


That’s awesome 👏 about the rain ☔️! 
The coyote has been here almost every morning and sometimes in the afternoon. It’s a real bugger. 😟😒.


----------



## chickens really (Apr 17, 2021)

Sure has been beautiful weather here this past week. I’m excited to say we are expecting to see some rain this afternoon into tomorrow morning! 🥳👏☔️👍🌧
My goats are slowly shedding their winter coats. They look terrible 😂😜
Robins are back..😊👏


----------



## chickens really (Apr 19, 2021)

Yikes! Levi is now blubbering, peeing on himself and breeding Fancy. He chases her and walks like John Wayne..🤔
I am confused about him. 😳😟


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 22, 2021)

chickens really said:


> I don’t have chickens or ducks anymore. I have a Cat outside although she is always okay.


That is good, our cat is 20 and pretty defenseless so she is an inside cat now.


----------



## chickens really (May 8, 2021)

Hello there! 
Finally got rain..It’s a nice steady rain this morning. My pasture is smiling 😊👏
A large wildfire started not that far from me. It was close to where my pal lives. Pretty scary for the people evacuated. 🙁
I have started working on my flowerbeds again. Put up new fence around them so Wilson can’t dig to China anymore! 
planted a bed of wildflowers in the back bed and had to cover it up because the darn Cat won’t stop pooping in it! . One good thing is I have not seen the coyotes in about a week. 👏😊
To all you Mothers, I wish you a happy Mother’s Day. 💞


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2021)

I'd be worried if the coyotes were pooping in the flowerbed and you hadn't seen the cat for a week


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2021)

So glad you got rain, hope it helps on the wildfire. Flowers bring in the bees and sometimes those hard working little critters need all the help they can get.
Cats do seem to prefer the soft worked up dirt in flower beds and gardens. It matters not to them that we don’t appreciate their gifts. We once lived next to a cat hoarder and the cats pooped all in my garden. I was so mad! I bought several boxes of plastic forks and stuck them in the ground, points up. There was nowhere the durned cats could squat without sticking their patooties on a fork, so the gifts stopped. LOL LOL


----------



## chickens really (May 8, 2021)

Bruce said:


> I'd be worried if the coyotes were pooping in the flowerbed and you hadn't seen the cat for a week


Haha 😆! Yes there is always that..😆😊👏


----------



## chickens really (May 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> So glad you got rain, hope it helps on the wildfire. Flowers bring in the bees and sometimes those hard working little critters need all the help they can get.
> Cats do seem to prefer the soft worked up dirt in flower beds and gardens. It matters not to them that we don’t appreciate their gifts. We once lived next to a cat hoarder and the cats pooped all in my garden. I was so mad! I bought several boxes of plastic forks and stuck them in the ground, points up. There was nowhere the durned cats could squat without sticking their patooties on a fork, so the gifts stopped. LOL LOL


Thanks for the tip..😳😂👏


----------



## chickens really (May 8, 2021)

I also stopped feeding the goats any pellets and grain. They have dropped off the weight and no longer look like potbelly pigs! They are much smaller now. Healthy goats. 👍


----------



## chickens really (May 20, 2021)

My son’s and I got our first vaccinations today! 👏💉😊..I hope more Canadians get on board and get the vaccinations too! 
We all need to get back to living. 💞😘


----------



## chickens really (Jun 2, 2021)

I haven’t left..
I have been busy! Painted a few things these 




past few weeks...


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 3, 2021)

You have been busy!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Looks good!


Thanks 😊 
My back is killing me though. Finally got an appointment with physio on Thursday. Hopefully she can get me back to where I can move better. 👍


----------



## chickens really (Jun 4, 2021)

Oops! My Son also helped me redo my flowerbeds..❤️😊


----------



## chickens really (Jun 5, 2021)

Two Canadian geese goslings ran into my yard a week ago and I was able to find parents with goslings the same size. The new parents happily took in the orphans so that was a blessing! Also the Blue Jays were ready to leave the nest in my front yard so I helped them all get to the backyard trees so my dogs and cat wouldn’t get them! Busy time with baby birds..☺️


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 27, 2021)

Miss @chickens really,

I have caught up on your journal again.  Since it has been almost 2 months since you last posted, I hope all is well with you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## chickens really (Aug 12, 2021)

I apologize for not responding. I have been busy with life. 😬
I am painting my puppy room and was dealing with coccidia in my big dogs. Also I sadly had to put Finn my Maremma down last week. 😢


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2021)

I am so sorry about Finn. I know he will leave a hole in your heart. Big hugs.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 12, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I am so sorry about Finn. I know he will leave a hole in your heart. Big hugs.


Thanks so much! I got him cremated and will spread his ashes one day this Fall.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 12, 2021)

Sad you had to put Finn down. How old was he?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 13, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Sad you had to put Finn down. How old was he?


He was 7.5 years old. He had a back deformity and we were lucky to have him as long as we did. He was such a good boy. Thanks 🙏


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2021)

You did the best you could for him. He was blessed to have you, and you, him.


----------



## Jaime (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi Shannon! It's been a while since we spoke  I hope all is well with you and your family, sending only the best of wishes


----------



## chickens really (Nov 18, 2021)

I have been MIA for sometime. 
Lots going on here. Since I last posted my poor old Cat got taken by coyotes the end of August. 🥲
I have 2 litters of puppies. Poodle puppies and Silky Terrier poodle puppies. Busy, busy. 😆
I got two new female kittens! So adorable.
I hope everyone is doing well..🙏☺️


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2021)

Cuteness overload! Smooches on puppies! Puppy breath is the best. 

Sorry about your cat, coyotes will take anything they can.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 18, 2021)

Very cute babies!!!!! 
Sorry about the cat, that has to be hard.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 19, 2021)

Thank you! It was sad. I should have been locking her up at night. Hindsight is 20/20!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 19, 2021)

Our cats are all indoor only though I've not heard of anyone's cats being taken by coyotes around here. I know some people that used to lose cats to Fisher cats (not really cats but really nasty members of the weasel family).


----------



## chickens really (Nov 20, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Our cats are all indoor only though I've not heard of anyone's cats being taken by coyotes around here. I know some people that used to lose cats to Fisher cats (not really cats but really nasty members of the weasel family).


Yes. My friends rabbits got killed by fisher.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2021)

Unfortunately cats are the "fast food" size for predators.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 20, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Unfortunately cats are the "fast food" size for predators.


Yes. It’s sad because she was 11 in July and for 7 years she was safe. This summer was really bad for coyotes. Lots of signs up around here for missing cats.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh, that is too bad. Coyotes are plentiful here, they run in packs. I woke up to howling coyotes one morning last week. They were close enough to hear me open the door and went silent.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Nov 21, 2021)

chickens really said:


> I have 2 litters of puppies. Poodle puppies and Silky Terrier poodle puppies. Busy, busy.


I have a question!! What health tests prior to breeding do poodles need to have? 

Also how do you upload said results to OFA? I can’t figure out OFA for the life of me!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 21, 2021)

Baymule said:


> They were close enough to hear me open the door and went silent.


I assume the dogs were answering the coyotes.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 22, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Oh, that is too bad. Coyotes are plentiful here, they run in packs. I woke up to howling coyotes one morning last week. They were close enough to hear me open the door and went silent.


Yes, they are that close some nights here as well. Since Finn’s passing Bindi doesn’t seem to be running them off.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 22, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I have a question!! What health tests prior to breeding do poodles need to have?
> 
> Also how do you upload said results to OFA? I can’t figure out OFA for the life of me!


Look up the akc and you will see what you might want to test for.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Nov 22, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Look up the akc and you will see what you might want to test for.


The AKC gives basics, if I want to go above and beyond what would _you_ recommend testing for? The akc only says hips and eyes .

Also what do you recommend adding to a contract? My attorney isn't super helpful.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Yes, they are that close some nights here as well. Since Finn’s passing Bindi doesn’t seem to be running them off.


One against a pack is liable to lose the fight.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 22, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> The AKC gives basics, if I want to go above and beyond what would _you_ recommend testing for? The akc only says hips and eyes .
> 
> Also what do you recommend adding to a contract? My attorney isn't super helpful.


Yes, hips, eyes, knees. I don’t test my dogs. Everyone thinks it’s the thing to do these days. Honestly even breeding dogs clearing for these issues can have puppies with them. Save your money.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2021)

I have an Anatolian with severe hip dysplasia. At only 9 months old, the vet called him a train wreck. The vet operated on him, a femoral head ostectomy (spelling?)  Basically he cut the “ball” off the top of the femur. Over time, the muscles and ligaments strengthened up and support the joint. It took several months of care and therapy and a slow recovery. 

He runs, he guards and he is a darn good dog. The other hip could blow out, so far it hasn’t. He is brilliant smart, I have no regrets. Had I known that his hips were so bad, I wouldn’t have bought him. But it all worked out, he was meant to be my dog.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 24, 2021)

Yep, all dogs deserve a good home. People shouldn’t yap when they don’t know the entire situation. 
Poor Finn lived his best life here and I truly believe that I did everything possible for him. Deformity and all he was the best Dog!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Nov 24, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Had I known that his hips were so bad, I wouldn’t have bought him. But it all worked out, he was meant to be my dog.


Especially from something so preventable ☹️


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2021)

My husband and I considered putting him down. We cried over it and decided to do the surgery and give him a chance. We were so glad we did, he is an awesome dog.





__





						Femoral Head Ostectomy and Hip Dysplasia in Sentry
					

Hip Dysplasia. Words and diagnosis that strike fear and grief in any dog owner. That's the words we got February 12, 2020. Our vet said he has never seen hips so bad in a dog so young and called him a train wreck.   We sure started out in a different place when we got Sentry. So full of...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Nov 25, 2021)

Baymule said:


> My husband and I considered putting him down. We cried over it and decided to do the surgery and give him a chance. We were so glad we did, he is an awesome dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At our vet clinic we had to do so many of these it almost became routine. Sad.


----------



## chickens really (Nov 28, 2021)

I’m keeping Lucy’s little puppy. Named her Farrah for her blonde hair! 
Silky Terrier poodle cross.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 28, 2021)

What an adorable dog!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 28, 2021)

She sure is cute!


----------



## chickens really (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks! She is such a sweet little girl! ❤️🐾


----------



## chickens really (Dec 22, 2021)

Everyone is doing great! 
Merry Christmas to everyone!! 😊❤️🎄🎁


----------



## Baymule (Dec 22, 2021)

You have the cutest dogs! Adorable, I just want to hug them. Merry Christmas!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas  to you and you family....and puppies , love them ❤ ♥ 💖


----------

